# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> *With WrestleMania 29 in the books, the road to Extreme Rules is heating up. Brock Lesnar wants Triple H in a Steel Cage Match and Ryback has his sights on WWE Champion John Cena! With emotions still running high from last week’s Raw, here are five reasons to tune in Monday at 8/7 CT on USA Network when WWE rolls into London.*














> *Triple H will be at Monday’s Raw to respond to Brock Lesnar’s challenge of a Steel Cage Match at Extreme Rules. Considering his current injury, will The Game agree to the brutal encounter? The score between the two ring warriors stands tied at 1-1, with Lesnar forcing Triple H to tap out at SummerSlam and The King of Kings winning their grueling fight at WrestleMania 29. Will the WWE Universe get to witness round three at Extreme Rules?*














> *Ever since their debut, The Shield have taken on — and taken down — a slew of WWE Superstars. Most recently, it was WWE Champion John Cena who was pummeled by the black-clad renegades. Now the group must tangle with one of WWE’s most dangerous Superstars, The Undertaker! Together with WWE Tag Team Champion Daniel Bryan, The Brothers of Destruction will reunite and do battle in a Six-Man Tag Team Match. Are Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose finally headed for their first loss?*














> *After losing his coveted WWE Championship to The Rock and failing to beat The Streak at WrestleMania 29, CM Punk is clearly at a crossroads. Last week on Raw, The Straight Edge Superstar was so emotional about his current state of affairs that he simply dropped the microphone and walked out of the ring. The Voice of the Voiceless had gone shockingly silent. Will Punk or Paul Heyman offer any clues as to where Punk’s head is at?*














> *World Heavyweight Champion Dolph Ziggler hasn’t been able to savor his new championship for very long. He’s already been pitted to defend his title against former World Heavyweight Champions Alberto Del Rio and Jack Swagger in a Triple Threat Match at Extreme Rules.
> 
> Last week on Raw, tensions boiled over between the three, culminating in Swagger scoring a non-title victory over Ziggler. Is it a sign of things to come? Is it fair that SmackDown General Manager Booker T arranged for Ziggler to defend his title in a Triple Threat Match? What will unfold between the three heavyweights in London?*














> *One night after John Cena captured the WWE Title at WrestleMania, Ryback attacked him on Raw. Last week, The Shield decimated the WWE Champion as Ryback stood and watched. Will the Cenation leader look for some payback in London?
> The international audience at the Raw after WrestleMania made for a legendary and raucous night. Is the WWE Universe poised to deliver another historic night in London? Tune in Monday at 8/7 CT on USA Network.*


****NO SPOILERS***

***USE THIS THREAD FOR LIVE DISCUSSION ONLY****​


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:lol30 minute Triple H promo.......random filler matches........John Cena/Ryback.......THANK FUCKIN GOD FOR THE SHIELD VS. BOD/BRYAN!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I won't be watching live for a change because, well........ unk2

But the day after, I'll check out how the Taker/Shield match gets moved to Extreme Rules, which is my prediction of what will happen.

Enjoy ique2


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

When is the show being taped? Just wanna read the spoilers and move on if nothing interesting takes place.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Looking forward to this show. It's in freaking LONDON, so the crowd MUST be awesome. :mark:

If Shield/Hell No and Taker really happens, it's going to be a great match. If they save it to Extreme Rules, i'm fine with that.

John Cena will get the upper hand against Ryback this time, i believe. But if Ryback destroys Cena instead, that's perfect. RYBACK RULES! :ryback

Oh, and of course, looking forward to DAT FANDANGO. He's going to get the pop of the night. :fandango THIS KID IS GOING TO BE A STAR. :mark: :mark:

And yeah, looking forward to see Nimbus asking how much time until Raw.. :lol


----------



## AYSTER (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Choke2Death said:


> When is the show being taped? Just wanna read the spoilers and move on if nothing interesting takes place.


From 7pm I believe UK time so 6 hours before it would normally air for you in USA (if thats where your from)Going to be there live, cant wait! Going to be so cool seeing Undertaker and cant wait for reactions to Cena, never seen HHH before so that will be awesome. Fandango, Ziggler, Bryan will be getting big reactions from me.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Your fucking sig rules Starbuck!!!!!

Oh Raw, well Trips will respond......again (sure we have had this shit before).

Really looking forward to seeing Taker, IF he does make another wrestling appearance, i hope its at ER.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Interesting that they're sort of advertising Punk. I thought they'd just swiftly move on from that until Punk gets back.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

THIS BUSINESS


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

BOD and Bryan vs The Shield is going to be awesome!!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



zep81 said:


> Your fucking sig rules Starbuck!!!!!


:brock


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

ASDFKOÖASDKFLÖASDKF :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Being from the UK, does this mean it will be televised at an earlier time in the UK or will it just be shown at the usual time, just not live obviously?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

If DB with BOD vs The Shield actually happens...WELL DAMN!!! :clap Also looking forward to more build on the triple threat feud for the WHC. Sucks that we have no Rock and Punk anymore. :grande


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Cookie Monster said:


> Being from the UK, does this mean it will be televised at an earlier time in the UK or will it just be shown at the usual time, just not live obviously?


The usual time, as it does every single time it's in the United Kingdom.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The triplets of destruction. :mark:

Triple H with dat reply to Brock's reply to HHH's reply. Don't forget to reply back Bro. :vince3


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Alex said:


> The usual time, as it does every single time it's in the United Kingdom.


Safe blud.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Undertaker wrestling on Raw, thats huge, if it happens. My all time favourite, with my current favourite, and Kane! Against the shield who ain't bad either.


----------



## AYSTER (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Jericho rumoured to be back for this one, even more reason to be excited!


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

If the Brothers Of Destruction & Bryan vs. Shield match actually happens on RAW, that would be awesome. Of course, I do think it will get moved to Extreme Rules as something will happen to prevent the match from taking place. Also looking forward to HHH's reply to Lesnar, and seeing Fandango. 

The UK crowd is usually good, so I expect a good crowd as well.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Last time Undertaker was advertised for a match on Raw:


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Inb4

THE ASS KICKER IS BACK !


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I remember Nexus burying The Undertaker and nothing coming of it. Shame really.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I wish they'd air this live in the UK, surely it's not too much to ask to have Raw thats not in the middle of the night? Then I can be part of the live thread.. :austin


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Cookie Monster said:


> I remember Nexus burying The Undertaker and nothing coming of it. Shame really.


I heard originally, that it was supposed to be Undertaker Vs Wade Barrett, at WM 27.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Pretty pumped to be there tomorrow now. 'Taker, DB & Kane, Triple H (not that I like him anymore, but cool to see him in real life), Ziggler, Shield, Jericho and Heyman? Sounds good to me.

Watch them try and troll us with Punk or Lesnar's music hitting and Heyman strolling out.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I can't see the Undertaker match going through, it'll happen at Extreme Rules.

And not much interesting going on without Punk around, The Shield and the HHH/Lesnar feud will keep me tuned in though.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Triple H will respond this week, then Lesnar will respond to Triple H's response the next week. Should be exciting.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



CHIcagoMade said:


> Triple H will respond this week, then Lesnar will respond to Triple H's response the next week. Should be exciting.


:HHH2 "You know, in this business - insert long text - and i'm going to kick Brock Lesnar's ass at Extreme Rules because the ass kicker is back"


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Cookie Monster said:


> Safe blud.


:ex:


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

WWE really need to sort shit out and let this air live in the UK and tape delay in US. While I say that I do realise I wouldn't watch it tommorow because it would clash with United's game. :lol:


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The six man tag will be awesome, Taker's first TV match in 3 years. Could give a shit about HHH/Brock though.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I hope R-Truth brings back his detective stuff


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

can someone post a non-spoiler card for Raw, please? or message me if it will have spoilers anyways.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Most looking forward to Shield vs GOATs and Kane. I guess Trips will "respond" to Lesnar again. Wouldn't be surprised if Trips lays out another stipulation and Brock "responds" next week. 

No Punk for a while may make things difficult, but I'm expecting great things from London this week. WHO ARE YA chants might be cool.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Taker was on Smackdown when he went part time, so when was his last Raw match?


----------



## goymer (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Dexter Morgan said:


> Taker was on Smackdown when he went part time, so when was his last Raw match?


Going purely on memory, I think it was against Bret Hart with the Nexus ambush?


----------



## mark_87 (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

is 7pm when Raw begins or are they filming another show prior? I'm going and a little tight for time!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Skyfall said:


> can someone post a non-spoiler card for Raw, please? or message me if it will have spoilers anyways.


There won't be any spoilers in this thread so you can stay in here and not be spoiled. I or one of the other mods will open a spoiler thread later on tonight when the results start coming in. 

I'll say it again, *DO NOT POST OR DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD*. Use the other one when we make it later on.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Don't see them giving away the six man tag match on Raw. It'll be delayed until Extreme Rules


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:taker :dazzler :kane vs :ambrose :rollins :reigns

:mark: :mark:

Maybe the match will end in a DQ and then a rematch at ER.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

God I hope this crowd kills Cena


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Looking forward to DA RECAPS AND ADS. 

:cena3 :vince


----------



## RobVanJam (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

As I posted in the crowd discussion I am extremely jealous of all the UK Fans going tonight! Hope you have a safe journey! Makre sure to boo Cena out of the country....we've got rid of Bieber, now time for him!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The spoilers will help me decide whether to watch this live or wait till the morning. Crowd should be awesome though


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



dxbender said:


> Last time Undertaker was advertised for a match on Raw:


awesome segment 

it will be a shield equivalent tonight and i'm just not looking forward to it


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

RAW in the UK huh? Could we see the debut of this guy?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Every Damn week someone is expecting a debut from someone.. No. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Well I'm hoping for a good Raw, good part is if it starts to drag I can just read the spoilers, & at least we got some NBA Playoff basketball going on that I can flip to if I'm bored.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I can't see the BOD & Bryan v The Shield match happening tonight, the Shield will attack Taker during his entrance or something.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Last time I watched the London taping it was heavily edited.

Not looking forward to the taping at all, Would actually prefer RAW through someone's 1.3 Megapixel camera.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

What time does RAW start in the UK anyways?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Not watching RAW tonight & I feel good about it! Not only will the show be taped but I'm pretty sure that I prefer Defiance on SyFy over RAW nowadays after the 2-hour premiere last week. Plus there's NBA playoff basketball tonight. If ever there was a time to attempt to ween myself off the WWE product, it's now when I have alternatives, the show won't be live & C.M. Punk is on hiatus. I don't plan on reading any spoilers or anything. Let's see how it goes! I have needed a break from WWE for awhile anyway as I'm way too negative, pessimistic & jaded & it definitely comes across that way when I reply to WWE threads.


----------



## Simmo™ (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Just phoned the 02 to see if could get last minute tickets, more got released earlier but they've gone already.

Fuckkkk


----------



## ultimogaijin (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Seth Rollins is in Cardiff.

Take that how you will.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Who knows if this match will get proper ending or not...

Last time Undertaker lost...October 2010 against Kane. 
Last time Undertaker lost on Raw....April 2008(tag match where Edge,Orton,Chavo,JBL beat Taker,Cena,HHH,Kane)


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

What time RAW start?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

it will be interesting to see how they manage the roster since half of them will be in Cardiff, Wales tonight.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Natsuke said:


> Last time I watched the London taping it was heavily edited.
> 
> Not looking forward to the taping at all, Would actually prefer RAW through someone's 1.3 Megapixel camera.


Actually, it wasn't edited at all.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY***

*No results yet but since it's almost 6PM I imagine things will be starting soon. Use this thread to post and discuss spoilers for the show. I'll edit this post to include them all on the first page when the taping is complete later on tonight. Don't be a dick and talk about things in the Live Discussion Thread please. That's what this thread is for.*



> ** Michael Cole, JBLand Jerry Lawler are out for commentary. Big pops for JBL and Lawler.
> 
> * Paul Heyman kicks off RAW talking about Brock Lesnar's challenge to Triple H. Heyman says Triple H isn't here tonight but he has an e-mail to read to the crowd. Triple H's music hits and out he comes to a big pop. Triple H accepts the challenge for the cage match at Extreme Rules and hits Heyman with a Pedigree to a big pop.
> 
> ...


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/271...limination-chamber-dates-a-locations-revealed



> *Limited Roster for Tonight's Raw*
> Tonight's Raw broadcast will be less of a "Supershow" than usual as WWE is running a Smackdown house show simultaneously in Cardiff, Wales. The following names are being advertised for the Smackdown event:
> 
> Alberto Del Rio, Randy Orton, Sheamus, Big Show, Mark Henry, Jack Swagger, Wade Barrett, Santino Marella, Fandango (Summer Rae as his dancer), Road Dogg, Billy Gunn, and Natalya.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

When it will start?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

By sounds of it, seems like this weeks Raw will be FILLED with filler stuff(meaning superstars we don't normally see, along with movie promos and other stuff), cause most guys who appear on SD aren't on Raw tonight.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

John Cena turned heel!!!!!



_not really_


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

No Del Rio on raw? Sounds good to me.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



> The following names are being advertised for the Smackdown event: Alberto Del Rio, Randy Orton, Sheamus, Big Show, Jack Swagger, Santino Marella


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Nooo! We want Fandango on Raw.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



Bryan D. said:


> Nooo! We want Fandango on Raw.


Oh god.. I thought this fad was over...


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

hahahaa no fandango. Good

Anyway London crowd will fail tonight as expectations are too high. Any silence for a matter of seconds will lead to people asking why the crowd is quiet. I predict a boring raw and crowd fail.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

No fandango on raw is hilarious.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

It's still on at 1AM on Sky Sports, so that's the usual time. Which is 8pm EST.


----------



## Jackdango (Apr 18, 2013)

Gonna be taping it tonight then. 1am. Jesus, and I have GCSEs coming up.... Oh well, my friends will probably keep me up to date tomorrow.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

They can barely put together a passable RAW with a full roster most weeks, but they are gonna try it tonight with only half?

Taker better take his time coming down that ramp to stretch it out a bit, might get longer matches too.

Gonna be very reliant on the crowd to carry this show.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Jackdango said:


> Gonna be taping it tonight then. 1am. Jesus, and I have GCSEs coming up.... Oh well, my friends will probably keep me up to date tomorrow./QUOTE]
> 
> What's more important? Your education or seeing me play the game? :HHH2


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

If they take the JET, they could get from Cardiff to London, including the drive to the arena, in an hour and a half. Would they try it?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

To think, I actually had high hopes.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown. (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Odd not having Fandango on Raw in London considering the whole Fandangoing bussiness.

Also what's Ziggler going to do with Del Rio and Swagger absent? 

Hopefully with the lack of some of the bigger name stars, WWE will give an opportunity to one of the up and comers.

Also remember Raw in London last time they had a depleted roster, HBK & Cena put on one of the greatest matches in the history of the Raw, I know the situation isn't that similar but still hopefully the WWE will grab the bull by the horns in some way.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

No Barrett on Raw tonight really sucks.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

No Orton? Well, I guess I'll just skip this unless Taker actually has a match.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



Bryan D. said:


> Nooo! We want Fandango on Raw.


A mate has just text and said his tinsel thing is above the ring. Hope they don't just stick him in a dark match.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



bluestar said:


> A mate has just text and said his tinsel thing is above the ring. Hope they don't just stick him in a dark match.


i thought he was doing the smackdown houseshow ? also seth rollins has been tweeting pics from cardiff when hes meant to be on raw in london im a bit confused now


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Omg this is so good! Finally a RAW without Smackdown rematches!
YES! YES! YES


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown. (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



Bullydully said:


> No Barrett on Raw tonight really sucks.


Ah crap, didn't see his name on the list, that's a real blow for us Brits, really wanted to hear "Wade Barrett's Barmy Army!" ring out around the rafters of the Millennium dome.

:avit:


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Really it's ok that fandango is with smackdown.

Raw has GOAT :bryan


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown. (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



england66 said:


> i thought he was doing the smackdown houseshow ? also seth rollins has been tweeting pics from cardiff when hes meant to be on raw in london im a bit confused now


Well if that's right then surely, they're flying the Smackdown superstars in then (won't take long from Cardiff to London, this aint America), well at least the important ones. They won't pull The Shield vs Taker match up, so if Rollins is in Cardiff, that confirms that wrestlers being listed for that Smackdown house show aren't necessarily ruled out of Raw. So hopefully I will get my Barrett chant.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

So Hell No/PTP again?

Ziggler gonna lose again


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Question: Can you watch this live over here? I'm from Europe so the timezones fit perfectly, and I have Uni tonight so I won't be able to stay up to 5 am anyway lol.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



BreakTheWallsDown. said:


> Well if that's right then surely, they're flying the Smackdown superstars in then (won't take long from Cardiff to London, this aint America), well at least the important ones. They won't pull The Shield vs Taker match up, so if Rollins is in Cardiff, that confirms that wrestlers being listed for that Smackdown house show aren't necessarily ruled out of Raw. So hopefully I will get my Barrett chant.


yeah i was thinking that hopefully they will fly wade in aswell seems stupid to not have him on the taping in his home country.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Fandango isnt at Raw in London from what ive heard this fucking sucks


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



Osize10 said:


> Really it's ok that fandango is with smackdown.
> 
> Raw has GOAT :bryan


Exactly get ready for the GOATS OF DESTRUCTION :mark:


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



Loudness said:


> Question: Can you watch this live over here? I'm from Europe so the timezones fit perfectly, and I have Uni tonight so I won't be able to stay up to 5 am anyway lol.


Pls respond.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



Ever Wolf said:


> So Hell No/PTP again?
> 
> Ziggler gonna lose again


I thought it was The Shield vs Brothers of Destruction/Bryan?


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



Loudness said:


> Pls respond.


no its taped and played at the usual time of 1am over here and 8pm in america, i wish they would do it live but they wont because america would have a start time of 3pm or somthing


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



Loudness said:


> Pls respond.


No, you can't, I'm afraid. It'll be shown at 1AM on Sky Sports like awlays


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

It fucking sucks that Raw cant be live as its filming in London WWE should do this it be awesome for us Brits to see it live as it happens in our country


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/0422/562219/live-spoilers-for-tonight-wwe-raw-from-england/

spoilers link (nothing yet, but just needs refreezing it)


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



england66 said:


> no its taped and played at the usual time of 1am over here and 8pm in america, i wish they would do it live but they wont because america would have a start time of 3pm or somthing


Ah I see. Well they could have just made this live for us, kinda bummed.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



hazuki said:


> I thought it was The Shield vs Brothers of Destruction/Bryan?


Oh yeah, show's how much i pay attention lately :lol


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



Loudness said:


> Ah I see. Well they could have just made this live for us, kinda bummed.


yeah not fair really, you would think the americans could watch it a few hours earlier for one week so we could have it live but oh well never gonna happen


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Fandango will be at RAW tonight:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



xD7oom said:


> Fandango will be at RAW tonight:


WOOT


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

SuperStars:

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/271437-spoilers-ongoing-wwe-superstars-results-taped-in-london



> Dark Match:
> 
> -Zack Ryder defeated Heath Slater, and Ryder got a nice reaction from the live crowd.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



xD7oom said:


> Fandango will be at RAW tonight:


Yessssssssssssssss


----------



## The CRA1GER (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



xD7oom said:


> Fandango will be at RAW tonight:


Is Smackdown at the O2 tomorrow?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Murph said:


> If they take the JET, they could get from Cardiff to London, including the drive to the arena, in an hour and a half. Would they try it?


except Barrett & maybe Fandango, just for the crowd reactions, the rest of Smackdown guys really not needed. They can do whatever they want with them on SD tapings tomorrow


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

A special message for the likes of Nimbus.

Jim Ross ‏@JRsBBQ 7m
Amazing how many people don't have a clue re: time zone differences. London is 6 hours ahead of Okla. #Raw airs at normal time live 2 tape.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

'We Want Chyna' chants during the divas match


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Daniel Bryan to betray BOD, join the Shield. Not really but I would mark out nonetheless.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/0422/562220/live-spoilers-for-this-week-wwe-superstars/


> Thanks to Brennan for the following WWE Superstars spoilers from today's tapings in London, England:
> * Jimmy Uso defeated Michael McGillicutty
> 
> * Layla and Kaitlyn defeated Tamina and Aksana.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown. (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



ConnorMCFC said:


> 'We Want Chyna' chants during the divas match


I'd rather Trish, Lita, Mickie James, Beth Phoenix or Kharma...


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



ConnorMCFC said:


> 'We Want Chyna' chants during the divas match


Seriously?


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Dbry is in the match to take the pin for kane and taker.

Its why hes been winning the matches lately.

Bookmark this


----------



## DownzieBoi (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



Bryan D. said:


> Seriously?


Well then something different!


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

How long until we want Wyatt chants?


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



ConnorMCFC said:


> 'We Want Chyna' chants during the divas match


That's honestly so awesome :lmao

So will the Raw tapings start right away at 7pm or..?



//Well that's clear now


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



> Raw kicks off with Paul Heyman coming out, repping for Brock Lesnar. Big ECW chants for Lesnar


-


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



DogSaget said:


> Dbry is in the match to take the pin for kane and taker.
> 
> Its why hes been winning the matches lately.
> 
> Bookmark this


If they go over, they might as well go over Undertaker, that'd be some rub.


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

How many RAW is Generico sings will we see :lmao


----------



## DownzieBoi (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



Allur said:


> That's honestly so awesome :lmao
> 
> So will the Raw tapings start right away at 7pm or..?


Being recorded as we speak and like others said on TV usual time.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/0422/562219/live-spoilers-for-tonight-wwe-raw-from-england/



> * Michael Cole, JBLand Jerry Lawler are out for commentary. Big pops for JBL and Lawler.
> 
> * Paul Heyman kicks off RAW talking about Brock Lesnar's challenge to Triple H. Heyman says Triple H isn't here tonight but he has an e-mail to read to the crowd.Triple H's music hits and out he comes to a big pop. Triple H accepts the challenge for the cage match at Extreme Rules and hits Heyman with a Pedigree to a big pop.


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Yeah, I'm pretty sure Fandango will be at Raw as he is supposed to be doing some sort of segment with Jericho tonight to continue their feud.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

There should be a ''we want paige'' chant


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



> Chris Jericho vs. Dolph Ziggler is announced for later.
> 
> * R-Truth beat Antonio Cesaro in a quick match.
> 
> * Brodus Clay vs. Damien Sandow is up next. Tensai and Cody Rhodes are at ringside.


Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news...r-tonight-wwe-raw-from-england/#ixzz2RDj6qGny


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Jericho vs ziggler and shield vs GOATS of destruction? Damn this Raw is sounding tempting


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Christian to return and Ryder to turn heel!!!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Damn R-Truth squashed Cesaro. How sad


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



JY57 said:


> Damn R-Truth squashed Cesaro. How sad


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Looking forward to Raw tonight, UK crowds are always awesome, The Cena/Ryback fued has been quite interesting so far hopefully it continues. Other things i'm looking forward to are Ziggler/Swagger/Del Rio, and the tag match between The Shield and Team Hell No/Undertaker.


----------



## DownzieBoi (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



JY57 said:


> Damn R-Truth squashed Cesaro. How sad


R-Truth heading for a push?!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Are you serious Cesaro dominated R Truth months ago he has no business losing to him fpalm


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



DownzieBoi said:


> R-Truth heading for a push?!


Nope. They're just burying Cesaro.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



ashes11 said:


> If they go over, they might as well go over Undertaker, that'd be some rub.


I agree. Let them find a way to get Hell No out of the way, then do the powerbomb on Taker and let Ambrose or Reigns pin him. That would look awesome.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Wondering if the show will be good seeing as most of the SMACKDOWN roster won't be their (with the exception of WHC Ziggler and company) because of the SMACKDOWN house show occurring at the same time. They do have Undertaker booked for the show as well as a HHH segment - but the filler spots might kind of drag a bit too long on this one without the SD roster their/it being taped. Hopefully they just give the good matches more time...


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Those guys need to debut tonight and attack the team of Kane, Bryan and Undertaker. :mark:


----------



## DownzieBoi (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Nope. They're just burying Cesaro.


Why?


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Cesaro's burial continues.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

That's sad :/


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



JY57 said:


> *Damn R-Truth squashed Cesaro*. How sad


Music to my ears. Michaelangelo to my sight.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Every star goes through a losing streak or burial phase. Cesaro will soon enough get another mid card title run or world title run


----------



## Argothar (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

I go to WWE 3 years in a row at the 02 and sit through several boring matches and non-events. I don't buy tickets this year assuming it'll be more of the same. The one time I don't go Triple H makes an appearance as does Undertaker. Great.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



> * Brodus Clay vs. Damien Sandow is up next. Tensai and Cody Rhodes are at ringside. Sandow beat Clay with a roll-up.
> 
> * There have been massive JBL chants all night.
> 
> * Chris Jericho vs. Dolph Ziggler is up next. If Jericho wins, he gets a spot in the three-way at Extreme Rules.




Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news...r-tonight-wwe-raw-from-england/#ixzz2RDppVl9I


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

I smell ladder match for WHC at TLC


----------



## DownzieBoi (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



JY57 said:


> Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news...r-tonight-wwe-raw-from-england/#ixzz2RDppVl9I


Meaning Jericho will get cheated out of it  

also I'm all for the JBL Chants! They better not edit them out!


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



Argothar said:


> I go to WWE 3 years in a row at the 02 and sit through several boring matches and non-events. I don't buy tickets this year assuming it'll be more of the same. The one time I don't go Triple H makes an appearance as does Undertaker. Great.


Likewise :


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

*Raw opened with a Paul Heyman promo claiming he had an email from Triple H backing out of Brock Lesnar's challenge. Triple H then came out, accepted and killed Heyman with a Pedigree.*

PWInsider


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Holy shit, *Jericho vs Ziggler vs Swagger vs Rio* is GOAT material.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Holy shit, *Jericho vs Ziggler vs Swagger vs Rio* is GOAT material.


A five way with Fandango is even better


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Cesaro needs to stand up to Vince or just quit he doesnt deserve this burial


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



Fandango said:


> A five way with Fandango is even better


Easy now. :jordan :datass


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Sandow won a match? Wow.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Ziggler vs Jericho AGAIN
Cesaro vs Truth AGAIN

They should be glad i stay loyal to this shit.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Jericho being added my make me interested in a jack swagger match. Maybe :side:


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Looking forward to the HHH appearance, and Taker wrestling on Raw.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Reports said Vince wasn't high on Cesaro, then he drops the title to Kofi and now gets squashed a week later by R-Truth. Clearly this is a true burial.


----------



## ultimogaijin (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



Cycloneon said:


> Ziggler vs Jericho AGAIN
> Cesaro vs Truth AGAIN
> 
> They should be glad i stay loyal to this shit.


Cesaro vs Truth has only happened thrice in 6 months.
Ziggler vs Jericho is always epic.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

I will be seriously pissed if Fandango isn't physically on the show. They did it to Barrett and now possibly Fandango.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



Dexter Morgan said:


> Reports said Vince wasn't high on Cesaro, then he drops the title to Kofi and now gets squashed a week later by R-Truth. Clearly this is a true burial.


Not yet.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



> * Chris Jericho vs. Dolph Ziggler is up next. If Jericho wins, he gets a spot in the three-way at Extreme Rules. The match goes long. The crowd starts up several chants including "we are awesome." Jericho looks to get the submission but Fandango's music hits and the crowd goes nuts. However, Fandango doesn't appear. This distracts Jericho and Ziggler gets the win with Zig Zag.


Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news...r-tonight-wwe-raw-from-england/#ixzz2RDvmNh3h


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Cesaro is just a Pedigree during the ad break away from completed burial

:cornette



> The crowd starts up several chants including "*we are awesome*."


:kobe


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Noooooo!

Why not put Jericho in world title match


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



JY57 said:


> Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news...r-tonight-wwe-raw-from-england/#ixzz2RDvmNh3h


Well fuck.


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



Shaun_27 said:


> Noooooo!
> 
> Why not put Jericho in world title match


Because apparently we have to have a Y2J/Fandango rematch.


----------



## DownzieBoi (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



JY57 said:


> Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news...r-tonight-wwe-raw-from-england/#ixzz2RDvmNh3h


Told you!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Everyone was mad that Ziggler lost last week and now some of you wanted him to lose again?? lol


----------



## DownzieBoi (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



leobeast said:


> Because apparently we have to have a Y2J/Fandango rematch.


Don't want that I want a Jericho World Champion again!


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

how terrible


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Massive JBL chants by the smarks? I remember when he was WWE Champion and most of the IWC was shitting all over his reign. Typical. No SD guys on tonight's show. It looks like an average show thus far, but because of the chants it will be overvalued.


----------



## DownzieBoi (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



Stad said:


> Everyone was mad that Ziggler lost last week and now some of you wanted him to lose again?? lol


More the fact that we wanted Jericho to win!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



> * Tensai defeated Cody Rhodes


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/0422/562219/live-spoilers-for-tonight-wwe-raw-from-england/


killing time alert


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



Stad said:


> Everyone was mad that Ziggler lost last week and now some of you wanted him to lose again?? lol


LOL @ "everyone", but no.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

This Raw seems so bad from the results come on WWE give us Brits something to mark out for


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

wow, Cody Rhodes, what happened?


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> This Raw seems so bad from the results come on WWE give us Brits something to mark out for


You're a Brit? Oh man.


----------



## DownzieBoi (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



superfudge said:


> You're a Brit? Oh man.


Meaning!?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL @ "everyone", but no.


Ok well over half the forum then.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



> * Ryback appears on the big screen and talks about how people don't understand him. Ryback talks about John Cena and wants Mick Foley in the ring later on.
> 
> * Big E Langston squashes Zack Ryder.


Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news...r-tonight-wwe-raw-from-england/#ixzz2RE0M6bBM


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> This Raw seems so bad from the results come on WWE give us Brits something to mark out for


They want you to mark out for the crowd. Don't you see? Because of the crowd from 2 weeks ago WWE knows they can give a half ass effort. They know fans will overvalue the show from the crowd.

Without the SD guys this show will be the longest 3 hours in quite some time.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Foley! Foley! Foley!


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



superfudge said:


> You're a Brit? Oh man.


Yes I am a Brit im from Manchester. You got a problem with that?


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

I'm fairly certain the issue is not with your being British


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



Stad said:


> Ok well over half the forum then.


Sure.

Who's missing from the roster tonight, anybody know?


----------



## trevs909 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Thanks for the spoilers guys, looks like a regular raw show so far. Hope the crowd makes up for it.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Sure.
> 
> Who's missing from the roster tonight, anybody know?


the whole Smackdown Roster (except The Shield will probably make it to RAW)


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



JY57 said:


> the whole Smackdown Roster (except The Shield will probably make it to RAW)


well shield needs to make it lol they have a match


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



trevs909 said:


> Thanks for the spoilers guys, looks like a regular raw show so far. *Hope the crowd makes up for it*.


Those chants are not making live tv


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



JY57 said:


> the whole Smackdown Roster (except The Shield will probably make it to RAW)


Damn, the WHC build suffers again. Guess I gotta wait till next week.


----------



## ultimogaijin (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



JY57 said:


> the whole Smackdown Roster (except The Shield will probably make it to RAW)


The Shield are/were in Cardiff.


----------



## ZeDude (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

lol at ryder's "gimmick change"


----------



## trevs909 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



SpeedStick said:


> Those chants are not making live tv


Are you sure? Do they have enough time to edit? Show is going to suck then(imo).


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

I don't want spoilers and tried avoiding the whole thread but can someone confirm if Undertaker is wrestling tonight or at least appearing on the show? IF you could PM me or just let me know via rep, that'd be great, thanks.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



Xobeh said:


> I don't want spoilers and tried avoiding the whole thread but can someone confirm if Undertaker is wrestling tonight or at least appearing on the show? IF you could PM me or just let me know via rep, that'd be great, thanks.


Appearing 100% and scheduled to Wrestle, yes.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

GOATS opening the show. Heyman finally eats a Pedigree. I look forward to that and Taker. Looks like this is going to be a quick show by the time I watch it tomorrow. 

:heyman :HHH2


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

So wait. Ryder apparently had some gimmick changes and still loses? :lmao


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



> * Backstage segment with Kane and Daniel Bryan. Bryan is trying to explain something with a chart. A "we want pie charts" chant breaks out.
> 
> * The Undertaker, Kane and Daniel Bryan vs. The Shield is up next. The Undertaker makes his way out but is confronted by The Shield before anything can happen. Team Hell No make the save and they all brawl before the match starts.



Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news...r-tonight-wwe-raw-from-england/#ixzz2RE4yCDBp


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



DownzieBoi said:


> Meaning!?


KK Fan isn't the brightest of the bunch.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Please for the love of god bury the Shield



superfudge said:


> KK Fan isn't the brightest of the bunch.


I am very bright actually


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Yes I am a Brit im from Manchester. You got a problem with that?


You're a Northerner? Ohhhh dear


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

#Shenanigans all over this 6-Man Tag


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Hey, about that Udnertaker thing, someone already told me he is. So nobody else needs to tell me.
thanks agian


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Wait Shield stuff happening already? Why not close the show with it?


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Wait Shield stuff happening already? Why not close the show with it?


Because its not properly going to happen.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Shield stand off with Taker? 

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

That's going to be a sight to see. Truly looking forward to that.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Please for the love of god bury the Shield


followed by



> I am very bright actually


Oh really? :jordan


----------



## DownzieBoi (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



mellison24 said:


> You're a Northerner? Ohhhh dear


And you're more Nothern than me so that mean I can do a "Ohhhh dear " as well. No worries, just want to know why KK Fan is being hated on for being a Brit!


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Wait Shield stuff happening already? Why not close the show with it?


Because CENA will probably have to save the day.:argh::argh::argh::argh::argh:


----------



## ultimogaijin (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Shield competed in a match in Cardiff (over 150 miles away) approximately two hours ago. Some black magic going on here.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



ADECW said:


> Shield competed in a match in Cardiff (over 150 miles away) approximately two hours ago. Some black magic going on here.


Probably via Choppa


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



DownzieBoi said:


> And you're more Nothern than me so that mean I can do a "Ohhhh dear " as well. No worries, just want to know why KK Fan is being hated on for being a Brit!


Haters keep on hating it doesnt bother me I laugh it off. Thanks for the rep


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Please for the love of god bury the Shield
> 
> 
> 
> I am very bright actually


Wow, you are a comedian as well?


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Shield obviously have their own apache helicopter. 

So the tag match isn't happening this week? Called it. Vintage WWE :cole3


----------



## ultimogaijin (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



Shaun_27 said:


> Probably via Choppa


Still pretty impressive I have to say.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Match has begun and taker is in.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Vickie Guerrero ‏@ExcuseMeWWE 10m

HUGE surprise tonight on Monday Night RAW! Tune into see who will face The Shield....I love my job !


The fuck is she talking about? Forth member???


----------



## ultimogaijin (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Taker actually wrestling and not standing on apron the whole time. Took a spear from Reigns.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



ADECW said:


> Shield competed in a match in Cardiff (over 150 miles away) approximately two hours ago. Some black magic going on here.


They got a jet from Wales to London it is possible


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



Itami said:


> Vickie Guerrero ‏@ExcuseMeWWE 10m
> 
> HUGE surprise tonight on Monday Night RAW! Tune into see who will face The Shield....I love my job !
> 
> ...


?

Wrestlezone reporting match is happening as scheduled.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



Itami said:


> Vickie Guerrero ‏@ExcuseMeWWE 10m
> 
> HUGE surprise tonight on Monday Night RAW! Tune into see who will face The Shield....I love my job !
> 
> ...


On the WWE app they had an article about who could be a fourth member of The Shield, I reckon that's what it could be.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



GoToSl33p said:


> On the WWE app they had an article about who could be a fourth member of The Shield, I reckon that's what it could be.


Chris Hero! or Paige is my prediction


----------



## ultimogaijin (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Shield win.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

So the GOATS of destruction actually will face the Shield? :mark: :mark: Fuck it that is worth staying up to watch for me.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



ADECW said:


> Shield competed in a match in Cardiff (over 150 miles away) approximately two hours ago. Some black magic going on here.


It's called Vince's private plane.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



> * The Undertaker, Kane and Daniel Bryan vs. The Shield is up next. The Undertaker makes his way out but is confronted by The Shield before anything can happen. Team Hell No make the save and they all brawl before the match starts. Bryan starts off with Ambrose but tags in Taker. Taker gets offense on Ambrose, hits Old School and tagged in Kane. Taker looked great. Match goes long also. Taker with several tags and big spots including a spear from Roman Reigns. Bryan goes for the flying headbutt but Ambrose moves and gets the pin. Winners, The Shield.


Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news...r-tonight-wwe-raw-from-england/#ixzz2RE9c37Nf


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

:yes: The Shield wins


----------



## ultimogaijin (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



JC00 said:


> It's called Vince's private plane.


So it's not impressive then, well blow me. Every goat and his dog compete in 2 matches in 2 cities in 2 hours these days.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Shield Win is Nice


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

The Shield >>>>

No one is stopping them.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

SHIELD WIN :mark:

Take that u nostalgic riding people u


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

WOAH FUCKING SHIELD BEATING EVERYBODY, YO. :avit:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Fucking ace to see Taker wrestle on Raw again, and i'm pleased The Shield won.

Still, would have kinda liked it to have happened at ER.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

What was the finish?


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

The end the Taker segemnt with Kane/Bryan hugging?

^^ The Match finished with Bryan missing the headbut and Ambrose then pinned him.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



> * After the six-man, Bryan wants a huge from The Undertaker but Taker walks off. Bryan insists Taker hugged him behind the curtain earlier. Kane and Bryan hug it out to end the segment.
> 
> * WWE shows The Rock's tweets on screen about having surgery.
> 
> ...



Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news...r-tonight-wwe-raw-from-england/#ixzz2REBntLNR


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I'll watch for HHH, Taker and The Shield.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Fandango with dat pop


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

What about fandango


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Shield win :mark: GOATS :mark:

The finish sounds a bit unusual though, Bryan gets pinned after missing a headbutt? :vince3


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

I am still wondering what the endgame will be with The Shield.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Starting to have faith that Vince will book Ambrose & Rollins they way they should be, Unless this is all for Roman's benefit.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



Innocent Bystander said:


> I am still wondering what the endgame will be with The Shield.


Little Jimmy Hired The Shield


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Undertaker Wrestling on Raw?
:cena2 :ryback :vince3
Not the main event.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Would love a Ambrose/Foley confrontation at the end.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Shield stuff sounds awesome. Thrilled that they won. Whoever is booking these guys deserves to go into the fucking HOF right now. THIS is how you book a faction and build stars. Can't wait to see this.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Please for the love of god bury the Shield
> 
> 
> 
> I am very bright actually


Clearly not lolol.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



Starbuck said:


> Shield stuff sounds awesome. Thrilled that they won. Whoever is booking these guys deserves to go into the fucking HOF right now. THIS is how you book a faction and build stars. Can't wait to see this.


that would be HHH

OH NO THE 4TH MAN IS HHH


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

* Big E Langston squashes Zack Ryder.  So much for a change, hahaha


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



Shaun_27 said:


> Because its not properly going to happen.


You were saying? :side:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Match sounds great. Looking forward to watching it tonight. Kinda wish Taker took the pin though if he's only doing one match against The Shield... just to give The Shield that extra push up. But it's still all good and it's gonna be awesome seeing Taker wrestle on Raw again.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



> * Fandango is out next to a big pop. His opponent is William Regal. Fandango beats Regal in a quick match with lots of crowd involvement.


Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news...r-tonight-wwe-raw-from-england/#ixzz2REEOPb5J


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Sounds like a 3 hour show with no recaps ._.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Thank you GAME for booking the Shield strongly and correctly :HHH2

Dat Cerebral Assassin, Oh King of Kings











> * Fandango is out next to a big pop. His opponent is William Regal. Fandango beats Regal in a quick match with lots of crowd involvement.


:jose


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Looks like the crowd is decent tonight.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Regal :mark:


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



> * After the match, Chris Jericho comes out and attacks Fandango. Jericho throws him off the stage and dances with his dancer to end it.
> 
> * WWE Divas champion Kaitlyn is out next to cut a promo. There will be a battle royal with the winner being the new #1 contender.



Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news...r-tonight-wwe-raw-from-england/#ixzz2REFNUaYm


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

"AND DANCES WITH HIS DANCER TO END IT" 

y2BOSS. :lmao


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

GOATS of Destruction tonight!!! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Divas battle royals always bring the lols :lol

I hope the crowd shit on them.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Regal is on Raw too? Cranking out the monster. I am watching Raw tonight. Looks semi-decent. Will just revise during the bits I know I will hate


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Do you think the UK crowd will boo Triple H?


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



DwayneAustin said:


> Thank you GAME for booking the Shield strongly and correctly


Would't thank him yet there still a chance he may feud with them.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



> * WWE Divas champion Kaitlyn is out next to cut a promo. There will be a battle royal with the winner being the new #1 contender. The participants are Tamina Snuka, AJ Lee, Cameron, Naomi, Layla and The Bella Twins. AJ gets the win and is the new #1 contender.


Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news...r-tonight-wwe-raw-from-england/#ixzz2REGB8C00


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Diva's Battle Royal, No offence but this has Botch written all over it.

Edit: Tamina Snuka, AJ Lee, Cameron, Naomi, Layla and The Bella Twins? That's not a Battle Royal lol


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

AJ #1 Contender? Cool. I hope she wins the title.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

AJ for the title :mark:


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



> * WWE Divas champion Kaitlyn is out next to cut a promo


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Ziggler and A.J power couple :mark:


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Y2GOAT

DANCING WITH STARS


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

AJ :shaq

Guess I won't be watching that Battle Royal then


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

If they give Ziggler the WHC and AJ the Divas title, I'll be annoyed. That is EXACTLY what should have happened last year when Bryan and AJ were together.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



> * Mick Foley comes out with a steel chair and he's ready to face off against Ryback it seems. Foley is in good spirits and says he didn't come out here for a confrontation. Ryback is out next.


Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news...r-tonight-wwe-raw-from-england/#ixzz2REHmy51A


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



JC00 said:


>


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

AJ for Divas title while Ziggler is WHC? Lol. Incoming worst (non)power couple of all time right dere.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Mick Foley and Ryback?? Where did that come from?


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



Starbuck said:


> AJ for Divas title while Ziggler is WHC? Lol. Incoming worst (non)power couple of all time right dere.


Comedy gold right there


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Like it matters who has the divas title. The division means fuck all


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



El Barto said:


> Mick Foley and Ryback?? Where did that come from?


Snap, I had to check threw the results to see if i missed anything.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

In before Big.E defeats Kofi for the Intercontinental title.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



ShadowCat said:


> Would't thank him yet there still a chance he may feud with them.


he's the Leader :


----------



## ZeDude (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



Cookie Monster said:


> In before Big.E defeats Kofi for the Intercontinental title.


* US Title


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



Cookie Monster said:


> In before Big.E defeats Kofi for the Intercontinental title.


:lmao

Shit. If they actually did that though. If you want to book a couple as a power couple or a faction as a power faction by giving them all the titles then you kind of need to back it up and go all the way which they most definitely aren't going to do with this lot. That's what's going to make it so funny I suppose.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

If they will all have some title at the same time, something will drop and Vince will hate that.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



ZeDude said:


> * US Title


Shows you how much I really care for the midcarders. Good job WWE.



Starbuck said:


> :lmao
> 
> Shit. If they actually did that though. If you want to book a couple as a power couple or a faction as a power faction by giving them all the titles then you kind of need to back it up and go all the way which they most definitely aren't going to do with this lot. That's what's going to make it so funny I suppose.


Haha I forgot that it was actually the US Title that Kofi has. But yeah you're right it'd just be stupid. I can only see Big. E getting jealous of Ziggler and him and AJ turning on him which will turn Ziggler into a likeable face with the crowd. That's what I hope anyway.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Bryan D. said:


> :HHH2 "You know, in this business - insert long text - and i'm going to kick Brock Lesnar's ass at Extreme Rules because the ass kicker is back"


Lol.. I am already looking forward to Paul Heyman's response to Triple H's response to Lesnar's challenge next week. "My client..... Barrraaaccckkkk LLeeeEEzzzzZZnnnaarRRRr".


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Please stop making Kane fucking hug Bryan fpalm. Just chokeslam him already and break up.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Would it seriously hurt if someone else ate the pin instead of D Bry?


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



Cookie Monster said:


> If they give Ziggler the WHC and AJ the Divas title, I'll be annoyed. That is EXACTLY what should have happened last year when Bryan and AJ were together.


It doesn't matter, Bryan is a jobber on his way out. He's got no tangible future in this company anyways. 1 foot too short and not Mexican, he's no good for Vinny.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



El Barto said:


> Mick Foley and Ryback?? Where did that come from?


I would guess it is to complete Ryback's turn. Seeing is how Ryberg was the guy that stopped Punk from attacking Foley which was what put him in the title/main event picture.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



JY57 said:


> Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news...r-tonight-wwe-raw-from-england/#ixzz2REGB8C00


AJ! :











Hooray for AJ! :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Sick and tired of this hugging bollocks now tbh, plus trying to get Taker involved, wish they would go their seperate ways already.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Honestly, I just want AJ back in the ring again.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



Maizeandbluekid said:


> AJ!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



> They have words and Foley names off things he's done throughout his career. Foley says he won't back down from a fight. Foley goes on and on. Ryback tells him to shut up. Ryback declares he will defeat "Super Cena" at Extreme Rules and become the WWE Champion. Ryback calls Foley fat and pathetic. Ryback gets in Foley's face but Cena comes out to make the save and gets booed. The Shield come out and its 4-on-1 for Cena. Cena backs away and begins his exit. The Shield turn and surround Ryback now. Cena comes back with a steel chair and chases off The Shield. Cena hits an Attitude Adjustment on Ryback to end it.


Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news...r-tonight-wwe-raw-from-england/#ixzz2REKwGKni


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



> * Tensai defeated Cody Rhodes.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

OH GOD DONT MAKE RYBACK LEADER OF THE SHIELD< HELLL FREAKING NO


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Shield and AJ winning.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



> Ryback gets in Foley's face but Cena comes out to make the save and gets booed.


Cena comes out to save one of our most beloved heroes and still gets booed unk2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

DEAR GOD, it may be Ryback. come the fuck on Vince, don't do it.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

AJ is so winning that divas title. Dolph and AJ will be the new golden couple


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Cena got shitted on.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



DwayneAustin said:


> Cena comes out to save one of our most beloved heroes and still gets booed unk2


Cena could be our savior during the Apocalypse and still get booed.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> DEAR GOD, it may be Ryback. come the fuck on Vince, don't do it.


Shield beat his ass 90 times but yeah, lets make him the leader, What the flying...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Ryback looking better every week since his heel turn. unk2


----------



## DownzieBoi (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



JY57 said:


> Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news...r-tonight-wwe-raw-from-england/#ixzz2REKwGKni


What seriously!!!!!!!! I mean Seriously!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

WWE sure know how to book heels don't they


----------



## DownzieBoi (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

This is so building to the ultimate demise of Ryaback


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



wrestlinggameguy said:


> Shield beat his ass 90 times but yeah, lets make him the leader, What the flying...


Ryback should announce it with Shield in the ring and the have Ambrose grab the mic away from him and say "nope" then proceed to beat his ass again.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Whole lot of potential for a great show, Will not be going in with my hopes too far up, but what are you gonna say, its Monday night time for Raw


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

:lmao

Ryback is the worst booked person in the entire WWE. This whole feud has been a burial from Cena.


----------



## Ndiech (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

wow.there's no way ryback survives this feud with cena.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

If ryback becomes leader of the shield :kenny.... Kelly fucking kelly would make more sense then ryback


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

So are spoilers out? If anyone has read it can you tell me if this Raw is worth watching?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



zkorejo said:


> So are spoilers out? If anyone has read it can you tell me if this Raw is worth watching?


Looks decent in parts with a lot of filler.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



BANKSY said:


> :lmao
> 
> Ryback is the worst booked person in the entire WWE. This whole feud has been a burial from Cena.


for a supposed big star such as himself, yes, yes he is. Punk clowned him, Cena took his supposed rumble win, "THAT WHAT HENRY DOES", and Shield > Ryback. :lol


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

It frightens me, if Ryback is made the leader then I have no hope in the 'E


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



Osize10 said:


> Would it seriously hurt if someone else ate the pin instead of D Bry?


This particular loss can be used for comedy for Vince to tell the audience in that Bryan is such a joke wrestler, that failing to hit a signature move results him to fall on his goatface and get pinned. He's THAT much of a loser.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So what's the over/under on when Nimbus asks what time the show starts?


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Well for a depleted roster, I think the show looks really good on paper.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

They'll probably put the adverts (commercials) in as soon as The Shield match starts.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Inb4 today Nimbus doesn't ask at what time the show starts.

:cena2


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



The Haiti Kid said:


> Well for a depleted roster, I think the show looks really good on paper.


Weird that a show that doesn't feature Del Rio, Sheamus or Orton is some what decent. 


:vince4


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Jericho, The Shield, Mick Foley, HHH and Heyman, I'd like to have gone to that. Still though i meet Foley in person on May 9th when he comes to my place of work for a show...score.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

What time is Raw on in Uk tonight?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



BANKSY said:


> :lmao
> 
> Ryback is the worst booked person in the entire WWE.


Let's not get ridiculous here.

:barrett1


----------



## beat15 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



A PG Attitude said:


> What time is Raw on in Uk tonight?


1AM.


----------



## blandy85 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



Gambit said:


> If ryback becomes leader of the shield :kenny.... *Kelly fucking kelly would make more sense then ryback*


If this happened Kelly Kelly fan's reaction would be freakin' epic 

Kelly Kelly as The Shield's leader, book it Vince :vince


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Thanks


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Hello all! Long-time WWF/WWE fan, first-time poster. 

Really looking forward to RAW tonight as its in my country. Expecting a great British crowd as usual!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*Tuning in tonight to see some pain :brock


Also, hoping for another THE RYBACK promo. *


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I give 2 hours in the show before that TNA guy comes in and tries to convert us all :lol


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



> Ryback calls Foley fat and pathetic


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

To someone whos read the spoilers can you just let me know,yes or no,is tonight worth watching?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

No WADE BARRET!? On the England Raw!? Seriously wtf Vince just wtf!? This is beyond ludicrous, its a slap in the face to Wade.




Are you scared of a Heel getting another pop like that Vinny!? Are you?


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



UltimateOppitunist said:


> To someone whos read the spoilers can you just let me know,yes or no,is tonight worth watching?


Your never gonna get a worthwhile answer from that, anyone who's read the spoilers most likely has no interest in watching it without nitpicking.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Is this raw worth watching? I didn't read any of the spoilers!


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



TripleHsNose said:


> Is this raw worth watching? I didn't read any of the spoilers!


If only for the crowd, yes .


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Won't read the spoilers at all. Hoping for a good show tonight. If only Paige could debut in front of an English crowd, that would be awesome! 

But I'm not counting on that.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



Xevoz said:


> No WADE BARRET!? On the England Raw!? Seriously wtf Vince just wtf!? This is beyond ludicrous, its a slap in the face to Wade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the same guy who kept Swagger from turning face in his home town, and giving Cesaro major heat just to shove Ryback and Punk down our throats, it's nothing new. Don't take it personally thou, I'm pretty sure there's a good explanation for it, being he's doing a SD event somewhere else.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



UltimateOppitunist said:


> To someone whos read the spoilers can you just let me know,yes or no,is tonight worth watching?


Opener sounds fun, Shield/Taker stuff sounds great, Fandango stuff seems like it will be worth a watch, Cena/Ryback stuff sounds...interesting...in a bad way lol. Up to you.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

At least we got Regal. Seriously, I am so happy I got to see Regal, only ever been able to visit one RAW before this, and I was afraid I'd never get to see him. It was worth it just for a tiny glimpse of Regal alone.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

So this isnt worth watching?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

I just got back from the show the 6 man match was AWESOME~!


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Did fucking Russo book this show?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

What's good with the attendees, no pics to share?


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> What's good with the attendees, no pics to share?


I have a few of taker's entrance, but they all suck. You aren't missing anything.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



Davion McCool said:


> I have a few of taker's entrance, but they all suck. You aren't missing anything.


It's all good. lol


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Whats the point of this thread if we already know the results? the show was garbage like always, nothing worth to watch, neither is worth a second thread.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Nimbus said:


> Whats the point of this thread if we already know the results? the show was garbage like always, nothing worth to watch, neither is worth a second thread.


But for you every show is bad.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Nimbus said:


> Whats the point of this thread if we already know the results? the show was garbage like always, nothing worth to watch, neither is worth a second thread.


how long until raw start??


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Nimbus said:


> Whats the point of this thread if we already know the results? the show was garbage like always, nothing worth to watch, neither is worth a second thread.




We've been waiting..


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Show seems in the middle...Hopefully the crowd is good lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Nimbus said:


> Whats the point of this thread if we already know the results? the show was garbage like always, nothing worth to watch, neither is worth a second thread.


*Because some of us haven't checked spoilers, and actually enjoy the show without acting like a teenage bieber fan on period?*


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Starbuck said:


> how long until raw start??


It already started, in fact its finished now. The show was in UK, they live in the future, their tuesday is our monday.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Nimbus said:


> It already started, in fact its finished now. The show was in UK, they live in the future, their tuesday is our monday.


yeah but how long until raw start for me here wer i live??


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Starbuck said:


> yeah but how long until raw start for me here wer i live??


The same time it always starts...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*:lmao Starbuck*


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh geez. I don't know if I want to hang out in this thread with the threat of spoilers and such.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



SDWarrior said:


> The same time it always starts...


how long until raw start?????


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



SDWarrior said:


> The same time it always starts...


 

You are not making any sense.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Think I'll skip this & either watch the NBA Playoffs or hit the sack. I'll def try to catch the Shield tag match though, that's the only real thing I cared about anyways.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Starbuck said:


> how long until raw start?????


25 mins


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Nimbus said:


> It already started, in fact its finished now. The show was in UK, they live in the future, their tuesday is our monday.


How can RAW have two start times?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Man, is Starbuck taking the piss or what?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Starbuck said:


> how long until raw start?????


:brock


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Starbuck said:


> yeah but how long until raw start for me here wer i live??


Idk where you live, so you better ask a local guy. But ill give you an advice, avoid this shit it was not a good show.

Sorry if i have grammatical errors, i dont speak american.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



SDWarrior said:


> The same time it always starts...





birthday_massacre said:


> 25 mins





Dec_619 said:


> Man, is Starbuck taking the piss or what?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

how lang til raw strt


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> It already started, in fact its finished now. The show was in UK, they live in the future, their tuesday is our monday.


I am from the future and if you continue to post on this website the world will end. Please stop posting for the good of the world

Also :lmao Starbuck


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Nimbus said:


> Idk where you live, so you better ask a local guy. But ill give you an advice, avoid this shit it was not a good show.
> 
> Sorry if i have grammatical errors, i dont speak american.


thats ok nobody speaks american i just wna kno how long until raw start since it runs in 2 different time zone how long until raw start i really need 2 know how long until it start?????


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Haha Idr the username but I assume he hasnt asked the question yet. "When does the Raw start?"


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Starbuck said:


> thats ok nobody speaks american i just wna kno how long until raw start since it runs in 2 different time zone how long until raw start i really need 2 know how long until it start?????


17 minutes from now.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Starbuck said:


> thats ok nobody speaks american i just wna kno how long until raw start since it runs in 2 different time zone how long until raw start i really need 2 know how long until it start?????


:bosh2


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



zkorejo said:


> Haha Idr the username but I assume he hasnt asked the question yet. "When does the Raw start?"





Bryan D. said:


> Inb4 today Nimbus doesn't ask at what time the show starts.
> 
> :cena2


No, he hasn't. unk2


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Starbuck said:


> thats ok nobody speaks american i just wna kno how long until raw start since it runs in 2 different time zone how long until raw start i really need 2 know how long until it start?????












cald vince it start in 6 clocks


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:lol


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



WrestlinFan said:


> 17 minutes from now.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Ya but what time raw start in UK?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



SJFC said:


> Ya but what time raw start in UK?


in 6


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



SJFC said:


> Ya but what time raw start in UK?


At the time.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Starbuck is doing a Nimbus


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

no start time in uk raw is american show they speak merican somebody plz tell me how long until raw start???? i need enuf time to get my sledgehammer and water bottle ready how long until raw start help please help???


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

I had really high hopes for this crowd and it sucked, cant blame them, i'm not one to proclaim every Raw as the worst ever, but this one may have been. It's definately the worst in recent memory.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> I had really high hopes for this crowd and it sucked, cant blame them, i'm not one to proclaim every Raw as the worst ever, but this one may have been. It's definately the worst in recent memory.


What time does it start? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Nimbus have you been lobotomised?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

It depends.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Wait, I just realized something. AJ and Kaitlyn already have a Divas title match taped for NXT that's gonna air this week. Maybe THIS was the reason why AJ won the battle royal, so it could explain how she became #1 contender. I guess this means we won't be getting AJ/Kaitlyn at Extreme Rules, and have to suffer through the fucking Bella Twins possibly taking it instead. :angry:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Who's ready for some GIFS? 

:cena2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Jeez, UK gets Taker on Raw. That is a huge match.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Sledgehammer and Water Bottle ready

:HHH2


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Dec_619 said:


> Sledgehammer and Water Bottle ready
> 
> :HHH2


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Man, watching WWE Vintage on Sky Sports. Stone Cold, Vince McMahon and The Rock vs. Triple H, Taker and Shane.

Those were the fucking days. Hot crowd and JR on commentary. It makes what we have today look like complete and utter shit, and that's exactly what it is.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Woke up from my nap so my body is ready :cody2


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Dec_619 said:


> Sledgehammer and Water Bottle ready
> 
> :HHH2





Bryan D. said:


>


SHOVEL CREW READY FOR SOME BERRYIN

BRING ON DA JOBBERS

HOW LONG UNTIL RAW START

:HHH2


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



Gambit said:


> What time does it start?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


It already started in the UK i watched it live on twitter. But does anyone know how long until raw start in the US? show was shit but ill rewatch it for the lols.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Let the suicidal 'why am I watching this shit' thoughts begin


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I'm ready to meet my Taker!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

DAT VOICEOVER


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



Nimbus said:


> It already started in the UK i watched it live on twitter. But does anyone know how long until raw start in the US? show was shit but ill rewatch it for the lols.


Its starting this second in the UK. The event WAS in London so on twitter people who were actually there saw it but its only being broadcast now. The crowd was fantastic, I have no idea what you are on about mate, I was there.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Believe in the Shield!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Take a shot every time somebody says Numbers Game!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ahh.. The taped Raw's.. something just isn't right about these... But the crowd is usually Bonkers in the UK so I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Hunter has a bouldozer now instead of a shovel


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

A main event that doesn't involve Cena. RAW in London is already A+


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Can't believe they let Ryback say he's biggest threat to Cena's title reign ever.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ooh, starting with a long Ryback/Cena promo.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wonder when they are going to update opening to show WM29 set...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Welp It's Time For MONDAY NIGHT RAW


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I hope the crowd isn't edited.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



TripleG said:


> Take a shot every time somebody says Numbers Game!


Or Pack of Wolves by Cole when the Shield's out. You'll be dead in 10 min.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***










RYBACK RULES, STUPID!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Heyman to start off the show, very nice


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I so want to slap Cena on the back of his head with full force.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Starting things off with the GOAT :heyman


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Paul Heyman motherfucker!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

S.H.I.E.L.D. Shots:

"Numbers Game" 1 shot
1 shot for every animal reference.

GO


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Uhhh, cheers for Heyman??


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Good way to start. A heyman promo


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*Starts off good :mark:*


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

PAUL E ! :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao Opening shot is of Heyman's fat face.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

RAW IS SHIELD

Holy crap. They're all over this show. Awesome. 

:heyman :mark:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Heyman only returns to the UK after Thatcher dies. Must of owed her money.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Damn, that crowd :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:heyman's face greeted my viewing :lmao
Brock must have a greeeeat contract. Few appearances a year.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Dat lesnar pose


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Paul E the GOAT is here


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

How long until raw start in america?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Every time Heyman says BRRRRROOOCK LESNAAR I get a boner.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start in america?


It just ended.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Well the crowd isn't going to boo Lesnar attacking a heel group are they.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Do we really need to have a replay of Lesnar killing people and asking for a match? Heyman could have just told us that and I'd buy it.


----------



## Tedorse (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Crowd is gonna be goooooood. Do they normally pipe in cheers and boos like they do on Smackdown when its in London?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Brock Lesnar :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Thrice in a lifetime HHH vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*Lesnar's theme is just so :mark:*


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Why no Hell in a Cell?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Maybe if the crowd is actually into HHH/Bork the match won't seem bad like at mania. Man that was a pain to watch


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start in america?


:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

"Old School Steel Cage" match.
Not old school if it's not blue bars


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Defiantly piped


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

"First ballot hall of famer" lol, as if there is a process to picking Hall of Famers beyond "OK, you, yeah you, its your turn!".


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Hopefully the crowd isn't edited..


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Triple H!!! one of the GOAT


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Here comes HHH :side: obvious


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So no one is on the show tonight? No Brock, No HHH, No Punk?


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Crowd sounds edited, not happy.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

LOLnextweek


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Next week? :HHH2


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Crowd sucks.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

U MAD UK? :HHH2


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

TRIPLE H IS A HEEL NOW!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



IMdrunk said:


> "Old School Steel Cage" match.
> Not old school if it's not blue bars


realllll old school, chain link fence cage


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Heyman should open Raw every week. DA GOAT!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Well dat was obvious


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Here he comes, Heymans lying, obviously.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Not a very lively crowd...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*Oh shit, Paul E.*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*Yep!*


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

"Is he here?!" :cole3


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Dat 'cena y u no turn heel?" Sign. Also crowd seems piped a bit


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Raise your hand if you expected Stephanie to walk out when HHH's music hit.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

yes yes yes the game!!!!!!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So far, the audience seems to of been edited, imho as a former media editor.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Our crowd has been fucked with. Cunts.

There was huge "bullshit" chants in that segment.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Gotta love crowd editing...smfh..seems weak.



Even then this shit is better than that South Carolina bullshit.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

DAT EYEBLINK by Heyman :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Triple H doing the manual "read receipt" on his email. 

Heyman's fingers are too chubby to respond.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Kudos to the WWE Creative team, you managed to become even more predictable than you were at Wrestlemania.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Meh, thought for a second Bork/Punk would come out and mock the guy with the three H


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Hey Vince, tell them im not their, then ill come out to a bigger pop :HHH2


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

dat crowd noise edit


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Welp they edited out the "bullshit" chants.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

IT'S BURYIN' TIME! :mark:


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Heyman just makes the best faces where as HHH just looks like a wet dog.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

It's time to be lame!
Time to be lame!
Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha
Ha, ha, ha

It's all about the lame, and how you gay it
All about control, marrying boss's daughter makes it
All about your debt, and if you can pay it
I am the lame, and I know you can't beat me

I am lame, you don't wanna play me
I'll have daddy make you lose , no way you can shake it
If you don't, it's TNA for you
I am the lame, and I'll sue!

Look over your shoulder, ready to run
I'm a little bitch, Vince's newest son
I am the lame, and I make the rules
So move on out, or I'll bury you
Try and figure out what the move’s gonna be?
Easy sucker, Vince will force you to flee
to the independant circuit, where you will stay
'Cuz I am the lame and I want to be gay
It's time to be lame...
Ha, ha, ha, ha
Time to be lame!


----------



## ECWFTW420 (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

DAT SWERVE :russo


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Big Dog said:


> So far, the audience seems to of been edited, imho as a former media editor.


Wait until Bryan comes out...truth will be told then :ex:


----------



## Tedorse (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Why don't WWE just leave the crowd as it is? Didn't they learn from two weeks ago that the show is SO much more entertaining with a smarky crowd


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

How long til Raw start


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Yeah lets edit out the crowd being good when most crowds suck. This is why it sucks when these UK shows are taped


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Did Heyman dye his hair?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

You lied HHH? THINK OF THE CHILDREN!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

If they are gonna start editing chants tonight. I will be turning it off after the Taker-Shield match


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Is Raw live? or just delayed some?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Did he just say "fuck"?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Stop calling Heyman "Walrus", King. That was only kind of funny some months ago.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:HHH2 :buried


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Goddamn sound edit fuck WWE


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Hey I though Triple H was gonna pull a Rocky Via Satellite by he lied :HHH2


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Short hair Triple H is still hard to get used to for me


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Why is this thread moving so slow today?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

weird to think taker is older than paul heyman


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

HHH is soooo boring.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

FUCK! I'm pissed they fucked with the crowd, fuckers! Fucking chickenshit cunts!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

SHORTEST TRIPS PROMO OF ALL TIME.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Well at least HHH had the decency to not Pedigree Heyman on his phone.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

HHH beating up Heyman is becoming almost a bi-weekly thing.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

At least we got this out of the way early.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Game time baby. :HHH2


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:heyman :buried


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Triple H... not making a 20 minute promo? Who are you and what have you done with Hunter?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Is the crowd edited a bit? If so why?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

meh...


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Why the hell did HHH do that? First he lies to Heyman, then he attacks him even though he's not even wrestler. Despicable. 

For those who read the spoilers, how far into the show is the Shield vs The Triplets of Destruction?


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Dat Walrus Plundge :mark:
Love Paulie's new finisher, but it kinda looks as if he'd receive a Pedigree, that's odd..


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Great the crowd is going to be edited


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

FUCK

THEY JUST EDITED IN PEOPLE WORSHIPPING TO LOOK LIKE THEY WERE DOING IT TO HHH

THAT WAS FOR HEYMAN

YES

I

MAD


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Jericho/Ziggler :mark:


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Sounds like some mild crowd editing has gone on unfortunately.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Dunmer said:


> Why the hell did HHH do that? First he lies to Heyman, then he attacks him even though he's not even wrestler. Despicable.
> 
> For those who read the spoilers, how far into the show is the Shield vs The Triples of Destruction?


Faces gonna face! :cena3 :HHH2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Nimbus said:


> Why is this thread moving so slow today?


because raw is taped and most people probably wont watch a taped raw


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

When was this recorded?


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Taker is the only reason why I'm watching this repetitive crap.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

They've massively fucked with the crowd. WWE are such fucking pricks. Just fuck off and let it be you pussies.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I said from last week that WWE was going to fuck with the crowd chants. I wish I was wrong. fpalm


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



y2j4lyf said:


> When was this recorded?


3 hours ago


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

NathWFC said:


> They've massively fucked with the crowd. WWE are such fucking pricks. Just fuck off and let it be you pussies.


U mad? :troll


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



y2j4lyf said:


> When was this recorded?


Earlier tonight. I was there. They edited that last part I'm pretty sure, the crowd was mega pro-Heyman.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

U mad Paul Heyman guys?? U mad HHH haters??? well too bad were gonna see more HHH for the next month


----------



## Tedorse (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Nimbus said:


> Why is this thread moving so slow today?


It's taped, most people have read the spoilers and skipped the show, I'm guessing.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



NathWFC said:


> They've massively fucked with the crowd. WWE are such fucking pricks. Just fuck off and let it be you pussies.


You attended the show I'm presuming?


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Nimbus said:


> Why is this thread moving so slow today?


Probably because people don't want to risk seeing spoilers, it's not live tonight. There's always 1 prick who posts something. ;/ Also it might be that nothing has happened yet besides the 5 hour Triple H entrance.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



y2j4lyf said:


> When was this recorded?


About 6 hours ago I think


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Editing the crowd what is the point


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Davion McCool said:


> Earlier tonight. I was there. They edited that last part I'm pretty sure, the crowd was mega pro-Heyman.


The crowd didn't sound right from the start, felt hollow.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Great One :rock4


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Why not let Dolph have a big feud with Chris instead of it being a why-the-fuck-not match on Raw? At least the actual match should be good until the Fandango run-in.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Davion McCool said:


> Earlier tonight. I was there. They edited that last part I'm pretty sure, the crowd was mega pro-Heyman.


Dammit fpalm


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Nimbus said:


> Why is this thread moving so slow today?


Because people posting in different time zones.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



TomahawkJock said:


> You attended the show I'm presuming?


Yes, and it sounded a LOT different to that. They've edited out the "JBL" and "Bullshit" chants and moved it around to look less pro-Heyman.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



NathWFC said:


> They've massively fucked with the crowd. WWE are such fucking pricks. Just fuck off and let it be you pussies.


Because you really thought they would leave a bullshit chant when they could edit that out hahah okay..... :lol


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



y2j4lyf said:


> Dammit fpalm


Hopefuly they won't edit the rest. Though the only times were cheered the faces was with Ryder and the 6-Man tag.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Oh hell....


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

They really need to turn R Truth heel again. He was way better when he was crazy


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

If Wade Barrett is booed I'm turning this off.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Guess this means Little Jimmy is finally gone...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*"Whats up!" is back? :mark:*


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Oh well. The Score's having issues with the feed.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

R-Truth is rapping again


----------



## Tedorse (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Fuck, it's THAT R-Truth again...


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

How loud is Truths music


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

R Truth back to his old self


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:lol And R-Truth is now back in the same spot he was in before he went nuts. Treadmill.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

MADRID SPAIN...let's get crunk up in here


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

RETURN OF THE WHAT'S UP SONG MARK MARK MARK MARK MARK MARK MARK MARK


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I miss when R-Truth walked out to no music


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Classic R-Truth with the crowd control, even if he seems to have developed asthma.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I'll tell you whats up R-Truth. 

YOU FUCKING SUCK!!!


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Crickets for Truth. Looks like they've only edited the most important parts. If it was SmackDown he would have had a huge pop.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

It's aliiiiive!!!!!

Totally forgot this dude existed...


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

RTruth is literally rapping gibberish :lmao


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

London really sung along?

:lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Rock Departs, T Toof rap returns. 

Oh WWE... :gun:


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:lol @ Cole


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Michael Cole... Die!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So, Little Jimmy is gone? Not that I am complaining, but I do see R-Truth doing the rapper junk. UGH. I don't like that he got cycled back into midcard title picture.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

R-Truth is great but I DON'T LIKE THE RAPPING!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Nice pop for Cesaro, but he's probably losing.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cheers for Cesaro at first :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

You can tell they are turning the cheering way down for Cesero.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I'm so sorry Antonio...


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Oh for fucks sake.

They have edited us to shit. Cesaro got a BIG pop in reality.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So they've edited the crowds then?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Lol.. Truth has gassed out doing rap.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

fpalm


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Why?


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

dat buried


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Fuck this yodeling bullshit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cesaro what have they done to you!?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

And that's it for me, see you next week.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cesaro's yodeling is the most awkward thing ever.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*This shit again? fpalm*


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

fpalm Cole. Nice pop for Cesaro!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cesaro have you no shame? I'm embarrassed for him.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

If WWE have dumbed-down the crowd that's a massive disappointment. I know the British wrestling fans from many shows and this seems too quiet.


----------



## Tedorse (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Y2-Jerk said:


> I miss when R-Truth walked out to no music


Lmao forgot about that. Truth was great back then.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

what in the blue hell


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Is Cesaro yodeling or falling down a mountain?


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ouch.  Antonio's Career = self buried.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:fpalm 

Their actually running with this yodeling BS.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ok I don't really pay attention to Cesaro besides on Raw so uhh why is he yodeling?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Classic R-Truth with the crowd control, even if he seems to have developed asthma.


Well he does smoke.:hmm:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

If Cesaro wins i'll be very very surprised


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cesaro needs a bigger push


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Lillyart_14 said:


> If WWE have dumbed-down the crowd that's a massive disappointment. I know the British wrestling fans from many shows and this seems too quiet.


It is. They've fucked us.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Yes thats us! JBL Chants.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I really want to know what Cesaro did to deserve this shit. Be surprised if he wins. 

JBL chants!!!

And if Barrett gets "booed", fuck this.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Lillyart_14 said:


> If WWE have dumbed-down the crowd that's a massive disappointment. I know the British wrestling fans from many shows and this seems too quiet.


They have, someone that was there told me on this thread that they loved Heyman


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

If you know actual yodeling, this is actually hilarious, he is really good at mocking that shit, but nonetheless, feel sorry for him


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Think I'm going to check the spoilers, this editing is beyond a joke.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cesaro cheered....what else is new?


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

What the fuck are they doing to Cesaro.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

JBL Chant :lol


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Crowd overwhelming the attempted script burial.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ole chants!


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The moments they haven't edited the crowd sounds awesome, fucking cunts have ruined this show by editing the crowd.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Y2-Jerk said:


> Ok I don't really pay attention to Cesaro besides on Raw so uhh why is he yodeling?


:vince5 Character development!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I do like that new HHH shirt!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Oh good the crowd is back.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Kings starting already


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ole ole ole ole


----------



## 1983 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Im just back from the show

Definite editing so far, there was loud ECW chants when Heyman was stood in the ring


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

FUCK YOU LAWLER AND FUCK YOU COLE FOR THINKING WE'RE DIPSHITS!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

it's the next big thing.. Cesaroing..which Double Double E will kill next week..if we learned anything


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Fuck this shit. If they are editing crowds honeslty what is the point.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Crowd will have to save this shit, another weak ass start


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



KuritaDavion said:


> Is Cesaro yodeling or falling down a mountain?


He is like that guy from that game on the price is right


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:mark: 

THIS IS MORE LIKE IT!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

fpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

And that is why I am scared for Ambrose once the Shield ends.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Big Dog said:


> Think I'm going to check the spoilers, this editing is beyond a joke.


LOL


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Welp Ceasro is finished


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Y2-Jerk said:


> Ok I don't really pay attention to Cesaro besides on Raw so uhh why is he yodeling?


He pissed off either Vince or HHH by not kissing their ass?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Why didn't they just have Cesaro beat the brakes off this 45 year old jobber for life? What a load of shit.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

yep cesaro is now a jobber


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:jay What the actual fuck.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Fuck Vince.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*Oh Cesaro, who did you spill coffee on? *


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cesaro buried good and proper.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Maybe Truth will turn heel on Kofi?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

SMH. Antonio losing to Generic Black Finisher #2.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

or just have another guy beat him


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

RIP Cesaro's WWE career.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Please push R-Truth back to his insane heel gimmick


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

R-Truth is getting pushed again. My...head...can't...GAH!!!!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



imthemountie said:


> Crowd will have to save this shit, another weak ass start


They've edited the crowd, so even if it was hot it won't be nearly as hot as it really was.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cesaro, please just opt out. You are so much better than this shit.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Quick match! Heard some small chants. Hopefully Barrett comes out soon to the mother of all pop's.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

i miss wcw


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Uh.....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Wow. 

Well that's about 7 losses in a row for Cesaro... He's moving into Zak Ryder territory...


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

"HEY! They're supposed to have fun! That's what you come to a WWE show for!"

And then they edit the crowd... wonderful. Making sure the viewers think the crowd were enjoying what the WWE WANTED them to.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Did they just have R Truth squash Cesero?


Screw you WWE


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Nice arrival


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

SHIELD :mark: :mark:


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I want to warn everyone that the booking tonight FUCKING SUCKED. They sucked the life out of us at every oppertunity, there was almost no point all night when the crowd got united.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

DAT SHIELD ENTRANCE


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Fucking SPLOOGE.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD :mark:


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

SHIELDCOPTER??!?!?!?! :mark:


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ayup Shield!! :mark:


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Something is going on..they just tried to bury Cesaro on commentary right there. "Yodal to that, Antonio" WTF is that bullshit about?


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Shield in a heli?? :mark: :mark:


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

SHIELD via helicopter? Boss.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:mark: SHIELD COMING IN FROM A HELICOPTER


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The Shield enters like bosses!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

WHO'S DA DRIVA!?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Who's driving?! It's the 4th man!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao What is that, SHIELD-Force 1?

and into SHIELD-Force 2 then.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Why did they edit out the crowd for that phenomenal entrance? It would have got a monster face reaction, right?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

WHOA!!! What a fucking arrival for the Shield!!! FUCKING AWESOME!!! 

That should have been done at Wrestlemania! ha ha!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

SPLOOSH :mark:


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Shield coming in by helicopter...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*The Shield with that entrance :mark:*


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

They couldn't do this for WM? Still cool as shit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

LOL, helicopter? That's awesome. I wonder how much that costed Vince.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Shield arrive in style... meanwhile, more midcard babyface comedy characters.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This is the SHIELD entrance we have needed.

And their hair looks so good dry. Dean looks 85% less receding here.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ambrose hair is giving me life. So cute!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

fuck, forgot this shit was taped. well no point in watching if crowd is edited


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

SOMEBODY CHANGE THE CHANNEL.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That Shield entrance! they should enter like that every raw this should be the new Goldberg-type entrance


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow no commercial break? This is bizarro raw.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tedorse (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

He pinned Cena clean.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That was badass.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Dat helicopter entrance :shocked::


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

shield in via helicopter then into a range rover


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The fat Mo'Funkers....this ceased to be amusing months ago. Crowd looks like it's not giving a funk.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

How long until Funka-bullshit segments end?


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I hated Tensai when he was heel, but I'm actually really liking him as a face. Plus, I feel like Tensai is doing better in his role than Brodus for some reason


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> "HEY! They're supposed to have fun! That's what you come to a WWE show for!"
> 
> And then they edit the crowd... wonderful. Making sure the viewers think the crowd were enjoying what the WWE WANTED them to.


Edited? What happened?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

They show Brodys' entrance, but when we come back from commercial Sandow will probably already be in the ring. fpalm

Edit: Nevermind.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Dunmer said:


> Who's driving?! It's the 4th man!


Or just a helicopter pilot?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

At least they're still keeping the shield looking good...man...did I just watch Cesaro get squashed by a fucking irrelevant R-truth?


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Why are they even a thing?


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Shield arrival by helicopter was pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I FUCKING SHAT MYSELF


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That Shield entrance was bad ass, but who's driving them


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:ass Naomi that Black Goddess.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

HOLY FUCKING SHIELD ENTRANCE JESUS BATMAN

<33333333333333333333


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Shield making a hell of an entrance!


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I'm bored already. Nice editing WWE. completely ruined the atmosphere by the looks of it.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Blood Bath said:


> That Shield entrance was bad ass, but who's driving them



ITS STING!!!!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



bananakin94 said:


> I hated Tensai when he was heel, but I'm actually really liking him as a face. Plus, I feel like Tensai is doing better in his role than Brodus for some reason


Agreed. I would prefer to see Tensai with a gimmick that isnt treating him like a fucking waste, rather than him being a monster heel who jobs to Tyson Kidd.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Blood Bath said:


> That Shield entrance was bad ass, but who's driving them


A chauffeur.


----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Shield probably legit entered by the copter because they were in the Smackdown house show 150 miles away too tonight.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

To who ever is booking the Shield, I love you!!!


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



TripleG said:


> R-Truth is getting pushed again. My...head...can't...GAH!!!!


Cena/Truth Rap Battle, order now!



AthenaMark said:


> Edited? What happened?


Timezones and shit, it's in the UK, so they had 3 hours or something to edit the life out of this :angry:


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Omg the boners for the shield have reached epic proportion tonight, it was a helicopter, woop dee doo.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ugh. Horrible start. Let's get to The Shield/Taker match. Maybe we get the supposed "4th man", lol.

Whose side is he on?!?! :hogan


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

At least R-Truth has much more charisma and personality than Cesaro.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

And Dean's hair. 
I just...would.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cool Shield entrance but now these fat disasters


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Crowd edited, Cesaro jobs, HHH and his usual BS...Please don't bury SHield tonight...


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

England crowd sucks 
What happened to "London will own WWE" "cant wait for london" "Best crowd in Years its gonna be"
:lmao


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

They really are burying Cesaro, such a shame he was the stand out midcarder for a long while there..


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Big Dog said:


> Omg the boners for the shield have reached epic proportion tonight, it was a helicopter, woop dee doo.


Please be quiet. You're quelling my panty tingles.












Amber B said:


> And Dean's hair.
> I just...would.


I wouldn't even require him being put in 5 point restraints, looking like that.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Look out for the "save us sandow" chants in the next match.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



TNAFan4lyfe said:


> England crowd sucks
> What happened to "London will own WWE" "cant wait for london" "Best crowd in Years its gonna be"
> :lmao


Obviously haven't read anything in this thread at all


----------



## ItsJustTheBeast (Apr 9, 2013)

Should just turn it off till Undertaker comes out. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Arcade said:


> At least R-Truth has much more charisma and personality than Cesaro.


It's kind of hard to be charismatic when you're told to yodel.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Big Dog said:


> Omg the boners for the shield have reached epic proportion tonight, it was a helicopter, woop dee doo.


If Barrett entered via helicopter you'd hump the shit out of your tv and mark for hours and hours.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Blood Bath said:


> That Shield entrance was bad ass, but who's driving them


There are no JR faces so.... :lawler "It's Tazz!"


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Good pop for Rhodes Scholars.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Nice pop for Sandow.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Big Dog said:


> Omg the boners for the shield have reached epic proportion tonight, it was a helicopter, woop dee doo.


Although it's not a huge deal, it still was pretty cool, looked really badass. At least WWE is finally using some of their budget to do cool little segments like that.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Crowd popping for Sandow? fpalm


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Davion McCool said:


> Look out for the "save us sandow" chants in the next match.


No chance they make the edit.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



TNAFan4lyfe said:


> England crowd sucks
> What happened to "London will own WWE" "cant wait for london" "Best crowd in Years its gonna be"
> :lmao


All pre-recorded crowds getting edited as WWE like nowadays.. anyone on here go and verify the diff?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Give Sandow the mic!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:cody deserves so much more than this.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Fuck Sake, this show is going to be babyface heavy.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Is there any other company that would edit out their crowd when they show support for someone? Total fuckin propaganda machine this company.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This Rhodes Scholars/Tons of Funk feud... So incredible, I just don't want it to end!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This is the head night that Sandow should be cutting a promo.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> And Dean's hair.
> I just...would.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> And Dean's hair.
> I just...would.


just his hair..good on you

:clap


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



wkdsoul said:


> They really are burying Cesaro, such a shame he was the stand out midcarder for a long while there..


Just quoted the wrong post. 

Oh well, you're exactly right.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao at that guy dressed as Sandow


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



TNAFan4lyfe said:


> England crowd sucks
> What happened to "London will own WWE" "cant wait for london" "Best crowd in Years its gonna be"
> :lmao


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Dat Shield entrance.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Seriously getting bored of this Rhodes-Scholars v Tensai and Brodus rivalry. Just seems pointless but I suppose the tag team division is a bit weak on story lines these days.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



TNAFan4lyfe said:


> England crowd sucks
> What happened to "London will own WWE" "cant wait for london" "Best crowd in Years its gonna be"
> :lmao


This is WWE's London crowd, not the real London crowd. I'm sure you know that, though.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Big Dog said:


> Omg the boners for the shield have reached epic proportion tonight, it was a helicopter, woop dee doo.


Because that's a type of entrance we get every raw, right? unk2


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



KuritaDavion said:


> If Barrett entered via helicopter you'd hump the shit out of your tv and mark for hours and hours.


Nope, I'd think "why waste a chopper on this untalented boring hack?"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So I'm going to assume that Sandow loses for funsies.


----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

LMAO! They announce Sandow's name to "boos" in the background but everyone's stood clapping and cheering.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Fandango :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Can they turn down Cole's microphone please???


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

There they go with Fandango's theme.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

And it begins.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Fandango chants :lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*CROWD CHANTING FANDANGO'S THEME :mark:*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

At least they didn't edit the crowd singing Fandango's theme just then.


----------



## 1983 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Albert chants


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

FANDANGOOOO


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Izod Crowd > O2 crowd


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

London crowd..you're trying to hard..


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

During Sandow's entrance :lawler said "_hallelujah...uhhh_". Bet :vince5 was screaming over the headset, dammit


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

2 1/2 hours of King doing British jokes. Uh oh.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

BREATHE THE AAAAAA'S unk2


----------



## TheGreatOneMark (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Dat shield entrance. it remindes me ofhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArXWuG5qkx4


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

marking hard for the guy dressed like Sandow!


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

So this'll be the third segment in a row where the baby face goes over.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That wasn't the first time we fandango'd, and will not be the last


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Funny, just found out a certain stream has a life chat going, the kayfabe is strong in there, far more entertaining than RAW :lmao


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

JBL with the neck shot. Cole shooting. :lmao


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



bananakin94 said:


> marking hard for the guy dressed like Sandow!


You and me both :mark:


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

LOL @ wouldn't brodus have to have a neck first?
JBL is funny


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

YES. Sandow won. Thanks. :mark:


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

He won clean!!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

crowd is trying way too hard


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Lord that rollup just looked so awkward. But a win for SANDOW.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Its like they've turned all the sound sound apart from the commentary. You can't even hear the impact of the moves on the mat


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That match fucking sucked and I'm glad it's over.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

At least the right guy won that match.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



KuritaDavion said:


> If Barrett entered via helicopter you'd hump the shit out of your tv and mark for hours and hours.


I wouldn't give a shit, tbh I'd be happy if Barrett was shown turning up riding a beaten up old mini.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Sandow wins! Post-match cuddles!

My life is acquired, again.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cheering crowd, boo noise, this is so fuckin ridiculous


----------



## WWE_Legend (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That editing is major. Holy fucking shit. Fuck u WWE.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ow Sandow wins?! :ryback


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Rofl..he didn't get a handful of Trunk, he got a handful of Fat ass!!...At least they gave a heel a win.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Surprising? If Sandow didnt win you might as well bury him.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

It's a shame Sandow isn't looking for an apprentice tonight the guy dressed up as him would be perfect


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Finally!!! Sandow wins and WWE silences the crowd. Fuck this company.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Asenath said:


> I wouldn't even require him being put in 5 point restraints, looking like that.



Nah I'd still have pepper spray on standby just in case. That probably wouldn't even hurt him though.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Top quality entertainment


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Anyone else really hate Justin Roberts? I can't stand his gay ass announcer voice!!!


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

what
the
fuck

Sandow's win got a big pop. It was silence in this cut.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

They gave Sandow a win, wow

Btw were they chanting JBL or Da-Mi-en?

It sounded more like a chant for Sandow


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Bryan D. said:


> YES. Sandow won. Thanks. :mark:


You're welcome :sandow2


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

They un-edited the crowd during the cash in.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

At least they didn't edit out Ziggler's cheers in that recap.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Shocked Sandow won that.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Same replay two weeks in a row. But LOVE hearing that crowd when Dolph wins the title.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I still don't understand why the leg without the brace was the injured one


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



kokepepsi said:


> crowd is trying way too hard


Agreed, but at least they're awake.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Still get goosebumps from Ziggler's cash in.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

wait..I just realized..no Bella's...must be pulling some "twin magic" on Cena


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

At least they recognised the JBL chants. They were loud all night. Really the shot gave us NOTHING to chant over.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Zigglypuff


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Let your a's breath


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

ZIGGLEY-PUFF :mark:


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Zigglypuff. :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Zigglypuff! :lmao


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

pfft. lold, that was actually funny


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Zigglypuff??? awesome name


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ziggly Puff?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ziggler's ends. Jesus.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

zigglypuff....:lol pokemon


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Zigglypuff.

I like it.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Be a star


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Did I really just hear the word "Zigglypuff"? :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao BIG E


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Brickie! Intruding on Dolph and AJ!

Love it.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Stop creeping lol


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

lol @ Brad Maddow: "Nice"


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Big E like Watch yourself Dolph


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Why do they keep cutting to the crowd during backstage segments? That just makes it more awkward. 

OH and "Yeah leave Big E! Only those with a television and that cameraman right there can watch us make out!"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Big E's the dude that just stands in the corner while AJ and Ziggler goes at it and then sniffs the bed covers when they leave.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Big E. Gooseberry


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

MADDOX!!!!!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Dat seed planting, dat future Big E betrayal set up


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Brad maddox makes me laugh. Hes so good at being awkward


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

big is definitely gonna turn on zigg soon


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Planting the seeds for the Ziggler/AJ/Big E break up.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Dat dissension.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ziggler vs Swagger vs Del Rio vs Jericho? YES YES YES, please. :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

How is Vicki booking a match for the WHC title when its a SD belt and she is the raw gm?


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Sweet Jesus, AJ is obnoxious.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Jericho about to pick up a win over the World Champ, which means Ziggles eats another pin.

I'm torn.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I thought Jericho was done after Wrestlemania? Did he re-up the contract?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



KuritaDavion said:


> Big E's the dude that just stands in the corner while AJ and Ziggler goes at it and then sniffs the bed covers when they leave.


He doesn't just sniff, he eats them too.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

really can't even edit shit right despite taping


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Big E gonna bring his girlfriend Kharma back to kill AJ.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*I'M HERE TO SHOW THE WORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLD...
*


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Big E gon Bobby Lashley the fuck outta errrybody


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

In before someone who is a ziggler hater says that Zigglypuff puts people to sleep with his mic skills


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Brad maddox makes me laugh. Hes so good at being awkward


He's the best.

I'm sort of sad he didn't get his butt whooped more by The Shield. That would have been hot.

I mean. . .oh, hell.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The crowd was hot for Jericho, who was the face (also a lot of ziggler chants), but at least we should see something unedited next.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Jericho would bring some much needed legitimacy to the match.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Tremendous Ziggler backstage segment. Vickie tried to bring it down to her diabolical level though.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I mean, Jericho wins or Dolph loses again. Even when he's champ, he loses.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Jericho wins then :vince2 WE NEED STAR POWER DAMMIT!


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I can already sense it, AJ will end up with the BBC.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Vicky with the cock block


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Damien Sandow is good enough by himself. He doesn't need a tag team.

His character doesn't seem like someone who'd even want to be in a tag team.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So if Big E turns on Dolph does that mean he's face and would be fed to Ryback after he inevitably loses to Cena? :vince2


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Not sure why people hate AJ? Girl is the most charismatic diva since Trish.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I love Dolph but how are you gonna say "eww" when vickie touch you and know acknowledge her existence when we have seen you kiss her on the lips multiple times and spent the better part of 3 yrs with her. WWE logic


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



SubZero3:16 said:


> Can they turn off Cole's microphone please???


Fixed.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



kokepepsi said:


> really can't even edit shit right despite taping


The editor spend all the time editing out the sound he didnt have time for camera cuts


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



ToddTheBod said:


> Damien Sandow is good enough by himself. He doesn't need a tag team.
> 
> His character doesn't seem like someone who'd even want to be in a tag team.


But they're best friends :vince4


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That segment was quite good. "stop creeping" lol


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

WHATS UP IS BACK!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



redskins25 said:


> I love Dolph but how are you gonna say "eww" when vickie touch you and know acknowledge her existence when we have seen you kiss her on the lips multiple times and spent the better part of 3 yrs with her. WWE logic


Certain people's attractiveness is in direct proportion to how much influence they have on your career. Just ask Vince.


Oh, Jesus. This Punk promo is going to make me tear up.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Another recap


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



ToddTheBod said:


> Damien Sandow is good enough by himself. He doesn't need a tag team.
> 
> His character doesn't seem like someone who'd even want to be in a tag team.


I have a feeling the "Best Friends" gimmick is going to approach Chuck and Billy levels.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Damn, they need to do whatever is necessary to get JBL on full time with RAW.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cena brainwashing video time.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



birthday_massacre said:


> How is Vicki booking a match for the WHC title when its a SD belt and she is the raw gm?


Might play into the whole Teddy Long/Booker T power struggle storyline. Booker might feel like he's being pushed around so I'm expecting for Laurinaitis to come back and own the management of RAW and Smackdown with Teddy, Vickie and Maddox. He'll also probably be the one behind the Shield.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



magusnova said:


> I have a feeling the "Best Friends" gimmick is going to approach Chuck and Billy levels.


We can only hope.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



ElTerrible said:


> Not sure why people hate AJ? Girl is the most charismatic diva since Trish.


Since Trish? :lmao


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Why is this thread so dead?


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Now if CM Punk makes an appearance I KNOW the crowd will pop. Unless the editing sucks the life out of it again.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

RAW is recaps!


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Waffelz said:


> Why is this thread so dead?


Taped shit...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Since no one else is YAY Shield!!!!!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Damn editing fpalm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Raw is Shield! Holy shit!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I can't deal.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I like how even this week they are trying to cover that camera mishap last week by starting at the shields feet this week ha


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Well, that's bullshit. This Shield promo wasn't even shown at the show...


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

This feels like a WM match.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ambrose crying?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Popped a Molly, I'm sweating.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The Shield heel heat? That has to be edited.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

LOL I find it hard to believe that London booed The Shield.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I clearly heard a pop for The Shield just then, before the boos drowned it out.

Such poor editing.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Be funny if Punk said he left due to a torn adductor muscle...


----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

FFS, you could hear cheers behind the piped in boos!!!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Amborse is the truth


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

How is it he said nothing, isnt here and he still the most interesting story the WWE have right now.. well for me anyway.. 

Punk  


think this is the final Taker tour as well wont see him outside the US after this year.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This segment didn't happen in the arena.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Let's hope Paige debuts tonight!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



kregnaz said:


> Taped shit...


:lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



The Ratman said:


> Ambrose crying?


He weeps for the injustice of the company


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

JERICHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BABY!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Money promo by the shield! I'm hyped for this match now!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Damn it Ambrose, why you gotta wet your hair? That's ok. I would still hit it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***











Rollins...dat skin clarity.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Love for the sparkly jacket is international.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I just heard one of them Smackdown style cheers -_-


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Just got here.

Omg.. wtf is with the edited cheers?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

"What justice tastes like" Is Dean gonna lick the Undertaker? :vince2


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

dat piss poor wwe editing


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Well if it's like anything else Ambrose has given then justice tastes like roofies and long island iced teas.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Haha, oh, so that's why there was a random bang long after the show ended. Jericho's pyro didn't go off when he came out, so they've edited it in.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Shield segment was fucking awesome. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Jason "Roman Reigns" Mamoa is just awesome.

That Jericho pop.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I don't remember that segment. I might have been in the loo? I think it was edited in.

Now THIS, this is what we sounded like. Only time all night we cheered for who they wanted.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:mark: always love Y2J


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Crazy ovation for Y2J


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



SubZero3:16 said:


> "What justice tastes like" Is Dean gonna lick the Undertaker? :vince2


If he licks it, it's his! 

Maybe that works on the Streak?


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

y2jobber i can't get excited for you anymore. sorry jericho you died with the attitude era.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The canned in cheers sounds like a vacuum being turned on.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Are they fucking retarded? I could clearly hear the pop for The Shield! Why fuck with the show? Stop taking away their voices! They put money into your pockets, and they have the right to boo and cheer whoever the fuck they want.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Oh baby Jerichoooooooo helll yeah


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



chargebeam said:


> Let's hope Paige debuts tonight!


Yeah let's have her debut in a division of nothing!


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The crowd editing for Zigglers entrance should be interesting.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Geez, this taped shit is pure propaganda. Think I'll see what else is on.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Now i know why i dont watch SD because I cant deal with the editing to the crowd
Why cant the wWE just let the crowd do what it wants and like who they like


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Davion McCool said:


> I don't remember that segment. I might have been in the loo? I think it was edited in.
> 
> Now THIS, this is what we sounded like. Only time all night we cheered for who they wanted.


Yep, that Shield promo wasn't shown at the event, so the booing is horse shit.

Also edited in Jericho's pyro.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I dont know about all of you but this crowd editing is seriously demeaning the wrestling fan. It's essentially a big "fuck you, you're opinion doesnt matter, we'll tell you what you like." I just want to turn this off right now.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I'd like to see Jericho involved in the World Title match at ER, but if Ziggler loses again it's fucking bullshit.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Are they fucking retarded? I could clearly hear the pop for The Shield! Why fuck with the show? Stop taking away their voices! They put money into your pockets, and they have the right to boo and cheer whoever the fuck they want.


The Shield segment was not even shown to the crowd so how did you hear that?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

If they pipe in thunderous cheers for Cena..... 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Dear god, you can hear how dumbed down the editing has made the crowd. The commentating is so much louder than everything else, total giveaway. 

I'm so disappointed. Apart from 'the raw after Wrestlemania' this is the one show I always look forward to because the crowd is a 'proper and appreciated' crowd. And WWE fuck it up. 

Rant over.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Asenath said:


> If he licks it, it's his!
> 
> Maybe that works on the Streak?


I just pictured Dean licking the Undertaker in my head :lmao :lmao :lmao so fucking wrong


----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



NathWFC said:


> Haha, oh, so that's why there was a random bang long after the show ended. Jericho's pyro didn't go off when he came out, so they've edited it in.


That happened in Birmingham a few years back with the opening pyro. It did go off as the arena was emptying though :$


----------



## Xavier Lovecraft (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Bloody hell, Ambrose was awesome in that promo


----------



## WWE_Legend (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Major fucking bullshit. Fuck you WWE. Sad, pathetic biatches.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Are they fucking retarded? I could clearly hear the pop for The Shield! Why fuck with the show? Stop taking away their voices! They put money into your pockets, and they have the right to boo and cheer whoever the fuck they want.


They already have their money and they saw the show so they can do what they want with it for everyone else. If you didn't know this was going to happen I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



NathWFC said:


> Yep, that Shield promo wasn't shown at the event, so the booing is horse shit.
> 
> *Also edited in Jericho's pyro*.


Oh wow, that is damned sad *goes to rewind to check it out*
Good grief, you could see the smoke pixelate at the bottom.. (unless it was just my tv, also possible, but not sure)


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Buckley said:


> The canned in cheers sounds like a vacuum being turned on.



I used to use an electric fan as crowd noise when I would play wrestling, and even that was better than the edited in sounds they've been using tonight. Silly WWE.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Well. That's it. 

Spoilers section then Nyquil night-time for me. Next week...


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Glad I decided to give up and read spoilers, sounds like a shit RAW. Editing of the crowd is awful to.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> Yeah let's have her debut in a division of nothing!


Exactly. I don't understand why everyone is so hyped for her. Its not like they'll use her properly



Shadowcran said:


> Geez, this taped shit is pure propaganda. Think I'll see what else is on.


WWE is nothing but propaganda. We have to like who they tell us to like


----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Bryan D. said:


> The Shield segment was not even shown to the crowd so how did you hear that?


TBF I thought I heard it too! Just crap editing then.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



chargebeam said:


> Let's hope Paige debuts tonight!


As beautiful and talented as Paige is, the best thing she can hope for is making a debut in the Divas Reality Show on E! at this point...


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Jericho looks about 350 years old. Living legend baby.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Natsuke said:


> As beautiful and talented as Paige is, the best thing she can hope for is making a debut in the Divas Reality Show on E! at this point...


If thats the best she can hope for, she was better off in Shimmer


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Heard the pop at first for Ziggley-Puff 
fpalm 
Dammit WWE


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Sounds like a really quietened Ziggler pop.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Ziggler loses


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

And you hear Ziggler getting a cheer then it just turns down. UGH When does the shield come out?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Where's the Ziggler pop?


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Shake that booty Ziggypuff, shake it!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ziggler time


----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The way this has been put together just reminds me of Smackdown so far. Fuck tapings!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



virus21 said:


> If thats the best she can hope for, she was better off in Shimmer


Tell her bank account that.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

lol they turned off the mics for Ziggler's entrance or something.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

And Ziggler's reaction has been edited too. Pathetic.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Snugglemuffin? Who writes this?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

"There's no chance he'll retain his title!!". Why make out you number two champ out as a chump? Why?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Fuck sake, King....


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

My god Jerry Plz


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Somebody take Lawler's microphone away!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Can't wait for this Diesel/Shawn angle with Big E and Dolph.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

King this is a kids show...


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Anyone that's read the spoilers, when does The Shield match/segment happen?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This crowd editing is really ruining this RAW. They do such a shit job of editing it aswell


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Fuck Jerry Lawler's stupid jokes are endless. We may never see the day when he leaves WWE on his own.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Asenath said:


> Tell her bank account that.


Money aint everything. And Im sure she came to WWE to wrestle, not do what ever the fuck this Divas show is.


----------



## WWE_Legend (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

That editing is just awful.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Highlights from livechat with funny dumbasses:

ziggler is hot
aj is stinky
big e is best ebony
u r gay
his cock is like 12 cm
with black color
aj and dolph lesbians omg

:lmao wtf?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:lawler


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



virus21 said:


> Money aint everything. And Im sure she came to WWE to wrestle, not do what ever the fuck this Divas show is.


All wrestlers, first and foremost, no matter how much they love the craft of wrestling, are in it to get paid. They would be fools to incur the damage and wear on their bodies if it were otherwise.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Somebody please for the love of Punk retire Lawler!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

LOL "raucous crowd". You wouldn't know it from the editing.

And there's another stupid Lawler joke.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Someone please put King out of his misery.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



kregnaz said:


> Highlights from livechat with funny dumbasses:
> 
> ziggler is hot
> aj is stinky
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

"Raucous crowd tonight...." 

Really?!!! Then let us hear it damnit!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

WWE has entered some sort of horrifying alternate reality where heels are the underdogs.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:favre Someone please disconnect Lawler, fuck.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Lawler's slut shaming. He's lashing out all of his anger on AJ when it's really meant for Miss Kitty.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

"Raucous crowd tonight!" fpalm


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Was that a sex or height joke?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



El Barto said:


> Someone please put King out of our misery.


Fixed



dan the marino said:


> WWE has entered some sort of horrifying alternate reality where heels are the underdogs.


They entered that a while ago


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So they have edited the crowd because we didn't cheer for everyone we were supposed to?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> Lawler's slut shaming. He's lashing out all of his anger on AJ when it's really meant for Miss Kitty.


Precious memories.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



TomahawkJock said:


> Was that a sex or height joke?


Sex joke. She's always in the backseat which would imply she is a hoe.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Dr.Boo said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



SubZero3:16 said:


> Somebody take Lawler away!


Fixed


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



hbkdxhhh said:


> So they have edited the crowd because we didn't cheer for everyone we were supposed to?


They do that with most of thier taped shows


----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



hbkdxhhh said:


> So they have edited the crowd because we didn't cheer for everyone we were supposed to?


Yes


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

WWE Enters The Twilight Zone!!!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



El Barto said:


> Sex joke. She's always in the backseat which would imply she is a hoe.


That is the pot calling the kettle slutty.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Do WWE get there crowd sounds from Rollercoaster Tycoon?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> Lawler's slut shaming. He's lashing out all of his anger on AJ when it's really meant for Miss Kitty.


You would think the King would not care for AJ, isnt she too old for him?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



LigerJ81 said:


> WWE Enters The Twilight Zone!!!


:lawler I like to call it Bizarro world.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Fandango chants!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

More Fandango chants :lmao


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I'm guess the Shield got a big pop too that will be edited out. The telling sign should be if Cena comes out to thunderous cheers instead of the boos.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

See I was worried about this. The Fandango theme singing is fine when it is directed at Fandango, but when it is done all throughout the show, it only hurts the show and gets annoying.


----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That was a weird cut back into action.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Asenath said:


> Precious memories.


Best part is Jeff just casually hanging out in a towel while Miss Kitty looks like a midget ****** or my drunk aunt after a country concert.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Despite the shade of it all, this match is actually entertaining.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

'AJ went through a lot of boyfriends before getting with a World Champion' No DB love


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



TripleG said:


> See I was worried about this. The Fandango theme singing is fine when it is directed at Fandango, but when it is done all throughout the show, it only hurts the show and gets annoying.


Its the new "What"


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So AJ wasn't with D-bryan when he was WHC Cole? fpalm


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Heavy Ho Implications on AJ tonight. :lmao


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



TJC93 said:


> Do WWE get there crowd sounds from Rollercoaster Tycoon?


:lol They sound very similar.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cole a marry man but wants to hit on AJ unk2


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



virus21 said:


> They entered that a while ago


True, but it's even more blatant then usual with Ziggler.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Big E tits needs to wear something besides grandma underwear.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



KuritaDavion said:


> Best part is Jeff just casually hanging out in a towel while Miss Kitty looks like a midget ****** or my *drunk aunt* after a country concert.


Are we cousins?

Also, Jeff is giving jewelry advert tease with that casually draped arm.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



HHHGame78 said:


> So AJ wasn't with D-bryan when he was WHC Cole? fpalm


Shuuu, were not suppose to remember that


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Just got home -- worth catching up on? Or wait until the weekend to watch?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Cole a marry man but wants to hit on AJ unk2


Jerry Lawler has a 27 year old girlfriend.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> Yeah let's have her debut in a division of nothing!


Yeah! :lmao

Well, I just want her to debut in front of an English crowd.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



TripleG said:


> See I was worried about this. The Fandango theme singing is fine when it is directed at Fandango, but when it is done all throughout the show, it only hurts the show and gets annoying.


The audience need to make it like the Kurt Angle "You Suck" chants and keep it just for Fandango.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



virus21 said:


> Shuuu, were not suppose to remember that


haha ya, yet we are supposed to remember 18 seconds.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Dammit to hell. I couldn't find anything worth watching. Rerun on Mobsters, same old shit everywhere else, movies stink beyond belief...No wonder WWE is phoning this Raw in.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Loving this match


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Bob the Jobber said:


> Just got home -- worth catching up on? Or wait until the weekend to watch?


Just don't watch it.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



HHHGame78 said:


> So AJ wasn't with D-bryan when he was WHC Cole? fpalm


Who's that? :vince5


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



iwatchwrestling said:


> Jerry Lawler has a 27 year old girlfriend.


Jerry Lawler has fucking problems


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



TJC93 said:


> Do WWE get there crowd sounds from Rollercoaster Tycoon?


I sadly cannot give this comment the astronomical amount of green rep it deserves. Roller Coaster Tycoon is one of my all time favorite games, this is the first time I've ever seen a reference to it in my life and its hilariously true. Bravo, sir.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

AJ nursing the title :lmao
That woman is pure gold


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

What's Lawler saying? Can't tune in today, in a bloody training day


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

surprised ziggler isnt over with this crowd


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Ricezilla said:


> surprised ziggler isnt over with this crowd


He was...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Oh thank God, Tekken is on G4.. see ya next week!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This match is really off. I expect better from these two.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Ricezilla said:


> surprised ziggler isnt over with this crowd


I tend to not try to believe anything in a taped show. I'm pretty sure Ziggler was over in the UK.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Dec_619 said:


> What's Lawler saying? Can't tune in today, in a bloody training day


His usual crap jokes and ass-kissing the faces.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Shadowcran said:


> Dammit to hell. I couldn't find anything worth watching. Rerun on Mobsters, same old shit everywhere else, movies stink beyond belief...No wonder WWE is phoning this Raw in.


its too bad american pickers is a rerun


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Not one of Ziggler or Jericho's better matches, shit is just off.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



TJC93 said:


> Do WWE get there crowd sounds from Rollercoaster Tycoon?


:lmao:lmao:lmao:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

zomg botch


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Ricezilla said:


> surprised ziggler isnt over with this crowd


He is, it's called editing.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Ricezilla said:


> surprised ziggler isnt over with this crowd


WWE is editing the crowd, so he's obviously not gonna be over.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Great match!!!


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

What in the hell was that suppose to be?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I'm beginning to grow on Ziggler but, as champion, he doesn't and shouldn't need 2 lackeys.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Ricezilla said:


> surprised ziggler isnt over with this crowd


They both are over with the crowd..just that WWE is heavily editing the crowd noise.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I'm really tempted to go watch the Real Housewives after the Undertaker match...


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

reactions for zigglypuff were loud. The crowd was confused because these were two of our favourites all night, so we had no-one to cheer for. The entire night was like this, fucking stupid booking.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This match has been awesome!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Crowd's got the wave going.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

You can't even hear the cheers for the wave too much.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

crowd are doing a mexican wave, looks like they were finding the match boring


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Only a hour in.......fuck.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Crowd is doing the wave. Edit that Vince.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Oh they're trying hard.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

London.. You don't do a wave during a Ziggler vs Jericho match..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Match is actually decent despite the crowd being more into the wave then anything else.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Wave :lmao


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Natsuke said:


> I tend to not try to believe anything in a taped show. I'm pretty sure Ziggler was over in the UK.


You could see it then when he got a near-fall. Everyone was on their feet yet the editing made it quiet as fuck.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Come on JBL, I'm a massive fan but you've said that joke three times now.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This is awesome!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Past 3 weeks, Cole has quit calling it the fameasser...they must have got on to him.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Never seen a crowd do the wave in WWE


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

They only did that fuckery in Jersey because the matches were boring.

This match..is not boring.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*That crowd wave :mark:*


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

We are awesome chants XD


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



The Ratman said:


> Never seen a crowd do the wave in WWE


Guess you didn't watch Raw after Mania?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

You wouldn't be able to tell from the editing London crowd.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

And now they're saying that they're awesome. Just stop.


----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

How bald is Jericho going!!!


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

WE ARE AWESOME

The reason for the wave was because no one cared who won. We loved both, there were dueling chants, but no-one cared about the outcome, both heavily supported.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Why can't WWE put this much effort into editing a decent Tron instead of editing the crowds reacting?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

It's still a great match, but both guys look tired. Seriously. That clothesline botch earlier just looked like something improvised.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> They only did that fuckery in Jersey because the matches were boring.
> 
> This match..is not boring.


That was during the Sheamus vs Orton match lol


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



The Ratman said:


> Never seen a crowd do the wave in WWE


Happened two weeks ago. Unless your being sarcastic. You can never tell on t'internet.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

FANDANGO! :lmao


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

And the crowd goes wild!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

FANDANGO :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Thank god ziggler won


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Just the theme!


----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

True POP for Fandando!!!!!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

YES YES ZIGGLER WON. 

:fandango


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Whens the last time Jericho's won a match?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

You know, I've never wished injury on anyone.

But if Fandango somehow got taken out and this crap ended, I wouldn't be sad.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Great match, shit ending.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Dolph won? Color me surprised.

And Fandango/Jericho fued continues. BUT WHERE IS HE?


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Wow that sucked


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This Fandango stuff :lol I just love it


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Man if Raw was in the UK every week, Fandango is a main eventer.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao the crowd chanting along to Fandango's theme :lmao


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

God the european fans are lame.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



WrestlinFan said:


> Only a hour in.......fuck.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Oh god ur right.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Well it is nice that a champion won a match.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Is that all London gets of Fandango because Vince knows they'll cheer him?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



genocide_cutter said:


> Whens the last time Jericho's won a match?


Last month vs Ziggler, they even recapped it. :lol


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Playing wrestlers music during run ins is so stupid and illogical. Anyone remember how wrestlers used to just run in? No music. It made so much more sense.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Well Ziggler kinda won anyway. Wish Jericho could be in the triple threat anyway. Also sucks that Ziggler isn't the focal point. Fan-fucking-Dango and Jericho is.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ziggler Wins!!! And WWE completely cuts off the crowd


----------



## WWE_Legend (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

We were doing the wave and we were so into the match, when Fandango's music hit WE ERUPTED, it was SO loud, just look at the crowd, why the fuck would that many people stand up and make hardly any noise. If it was live you would have heard just how awesome we really were.


----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



iwatchwrestling said:


> Dolph won? Color me surprised.
> 
> And Fandango/Jericho fued continues. BUT WHERE IS HE?


Cardiff doing a house show


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Oh, of course Fandango, the WWE's new hype machine, gets a humongous pop! 

That's totally a coincidence. Or, maybe they left his pop in and didn't edit it like they are for everyone else...


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Crowd editing again, everyone BOO'd so loud when Cena's face appeared on the tron.

That fandango moment was the loudest pop all night, not that you could tell.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

WWE have to recap constantly because they know we all forget the shit they provide us


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So why is running in to help John Cena against The Shiled "The Right thing?" and Cena not helping Ryback against the Shield is "The wrong thing?".


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

JBL makin' some sense.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

No Cole. He was going off on how Cena never help him when the Shield was attacking him. Of course he wasn't going to help Cena.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Why does the Extreme Rules song sound like some crap Motley Crue hid in the archives because it was second rate even for them?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

JBL being that unbiased commentator. 

And Ryback losing another title match. 

THE MICKER


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*Ryback is going to get buried so bad 

Edit: FOLEY!*


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Wait a sec! I got 2 more hours of this shit?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Foley!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cheap pop Foley!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Mick Foley :mark: wait is he here to setup a match for Saturday morning Slam?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

WWE trolling with the attitude era again


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

DAT cheap pop, lol.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Incoming Foley cheap pop for London

*edit* too late :lmao


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Mick Foley's bob with bangs hurts my feelings.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That Foley interview was pretty damn random.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ha whats the difference between the attitude era and today? Shit where do we begin.......


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



SubZero3:16 said:


> Wait a sec! I got 2 more hours of this shit?


:vince4 what only 2 more hours? How about 10 more :vince


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Hm... where was Foley saying this when Cena was blaming Rock for his downfall, implying also that that was the reason he and his wife broke up? :lmao


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

dat wwe app promotion :lol


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Gotta love Foley's fuzzy wacky hair, looks like three different hairstyles from Little Big Planet combined :


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Maybe the boyfriend is going to the fucking bathroom because he needs to fucking piss or shit. 

I don't look at fucking apps when I shit.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So... what's the point of taping a TV show in England if you don't give a shit about the crowd's chants anyway? There's nothing exciting to watch if you mess with the crowd's reactions and make it sound just like a regular American taping. 

Fuck.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> :vince4 what only 2 more hours? How about 10 more :vince


:favre


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

What a tit Michael Cole is. Why couldn't Lawler retire, he damn nearly died. He ought to take better precaution. Okay I just hate his shit commentary.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



TripleG said:


> Maybe the boyfriend is going to the fucking bathroom because he needs to fucking piss or shit.
> 
> I don't look at fucking apps when I shit.


I do! It's Johnny time is dump time.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



TripleG said:


> So why is running in to help John Cena against The Shiled "The Right thing?" and Cena not helping Ryback against the Shield is "The wrong thing?".


:vince5 Because logic, that's why.


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

who the fuck is tony dawson?


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



TripleG said:


> Maybe the boyfriend is going to the fucking bathroom because he needs to fucking piss or shit.
> 
> I don't look at fucking apps when I shit.


Actually lol'd


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> :vince4 what only 2 more hours? How about 10 more :vince


Momma!! Make it stop! :bron3


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

WWE_Legend said:


> We were doing the wave and we were so into the match, when Fandango's music hit WE ERUPTED, it was SO loud, just look at the crowd, why the fuck would that many people stand up and make hardly any noise. If it was live you would have heard just how awesome we really were.


I really feel sorry for you guys. WWE only comes around twice a year for you guys and they pull this shit. Must feel like robbery. London should stay quiet next year as a kinda "well your gonna edit it anyway, fuck it" kinda protest.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Who cares what happens in a Barrett match anyway?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



chargebeam said:


> So... what's the point of taping a TV show in England if you don't give a shit about the crowd's chants anyway? There's nothing exciting to watch if you mess with the crowd's reactions and make it sound just like a regular American taping.
> 
> Fuck.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Man: 'What did I miss?' 
Woman: 'Everything!'
Narrator Guy: 'Don't change the channel!'

Really means, 'You missed absolutely fuck all, do yourself a favour, change the channel!!'


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Raw is coming to Richmond on June 10 :mark:


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

God I fucking hate Lawler.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



TripleG said:


> Maybe the boyfriend is going to the fucking bathroom because he needs to fucking piss or shit.
> 
> I don't look at fucking apps when I shit.


But... but... what do you do with your hands while taking a shit? :shock


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Lol at JBL


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Thank You JBL, horrible.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Oh, this ****** again.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Finally hear Cody's theme again


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Well I guess this is where Shuck N' Tensai get their win back.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:cody GOAT


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

fucking hate when lawler makes me laugh


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Oh not these bunch of div's again. The booking tonight is fucking awful.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Please don't have Rhodes lose this match


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Why is captain lisp on my screen again?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

THEY'RE BACK!!! FUCK YOU OF COURSE THE FACES GOTTA GET THEIR WIN BACK FFFFFUUUUU


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tedorse (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Wow this again..


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Seriously? These guys again? Did WWE go cheap on the airfare and didn't want to fork out for more talent?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:cody


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Look they're back.

Sucks for WWE that the Smackdown folks are in Cardiff (or wherever they are). Roster's super thin tonight. 

STOP WITH THE FUCKING JOKES, JERRY. FUCK.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I predict 800,000+ people just turned the channel


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I don't want to see these people again even if it is different competitors


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



KO Bossy said:


> I sadly cannot give this comment the astronomical amount of green rep it deserves. Roller Coaster Tycoon is one of my all time favorite games, this is the first time I've ever seen a reference to it in my life and its hilariously true. Bravo, sir.


Loved the game!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

didn't they just do this match an hour ago


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao JBL with the subtle shots, awesome.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

ALbert vs. Cody Rhodes? They must be getting desperate


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



The Brown Horatio said:


> didn't they just do this match an hour ago


No.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Did the feed loop or something???

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

JBL should work on his fake laughter.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



AmWolves10 said:


> Please don't have Rhodes lose this match


I feel for you in advance.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cole and Lawler just horrible...JBL should just commentate the whole show lol


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

What the hell is that hissing noise?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



NathWFC said:


> God I fucking hate Lawler.


:vince4 But..but, he's a Hall of Famer!


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Hahahahahaha, Two step plan, hahahahahahahahahahahaha fpalm

Go tackle a fuckin cactus, Lawler


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Why is Cody still in this pointless feud?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cody obviously needs to start clanging and banging, he could barely hook Tensai's leg. :cody


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I guess Teddy didn't make it to setup a Tag Team match so we didn't sit through this twice


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

JBL is awesome


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cody went from 230+ days as IC Champ and Tensai went from beating Cena and Punk clean, to this.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Why can't the commentators focus on the match FFS. Makes everyone involved look like clowns.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Anyone see that shot of Cole just now? Leaning back in his chair, looked like even HE didn't give a shit about what was going on in the ring.


----------



## Tedorse (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This fat fuck fought Undertaker at Wrestlemania and pinned John Cena clean


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Are they seriously doing this match? :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



SubZero3:16 said:


> What the hell is that hissing noise?


A hose loose on Lawler's oxygen mask?


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

http://instagram.com/p/YbbFK1nlcE/


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

What is the point of these matches with Brodus, Tensai, Rhodes, and Sandow. They are so fucking boring.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Is there a fucking snake in the ring? What's all the hissing?!

Tensai to win obviously.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

u know what...i kinda like tensai


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Great HHH burying imitation there Tensi


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:cody :buried


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Tensai just did the _Triple H burying_ GIF :lmao


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I feel indifferent.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Sandow didn't even interfere with Brodus! Be a Star kids!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Sandow bumping Ziggler style.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That's a horrible finisher.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Bah gawd, what is Cody Runnels doing in the Impact Zone?

BOOK IT, DIXIE!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cody Rhodes loses to this fucking fool? fpalm God where has this company come to?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:dazzler


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

best promo here.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Love the bury dance


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:dazzler


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Fucking bullshit, Rhodes lost? WTF!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

God Bryan is fucking awesome


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

DIAGRAMS!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*DIAGRAMS*


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

DIAGRAMS


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

HE HAS DIAGRAMS!


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

DIAGRAMS!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

He has diagrams Kane! :lmao


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Diagrams dammit! :bryan


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Hugs=Cuddle?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Fucking love this shit. First time Hell No has been funny for months.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



AmWolves10 said:


> Fucking bullshit, Rhodes lost? WTF!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*"DIAGRAMS!" :bryan


Priceless :lmao*


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

GOAT of Destruction in da house with dem diagrams.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Finally!

Can't wait till this match finishes because i can go to mybed


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:bryan Hug me! :taker


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

4th Shield Member?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Daniel Bryan is GOLD


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

THE SHIELD has struck.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

'Taker isn't there, is he? -_-


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

DIAGRAMS! I HAVE DIAGRAMS!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Oh hell there probably will be a new member. Christ.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Good segment.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I quite enjoyed Tensai performance...was entertaining.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

THE SHIELD!


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Wow good segment. Gotta love how Undertaker is the last character who we accept kayfabe for.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

cue MASSIVE diagrams chants. There were some in the match as well. Hope we get to here them.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

To See Bryan and Taker hug... Shut Up and Take My Money!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Maybe Taker would like a hug


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Damn Shield all over this! Love it!


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

DB constantly corpsing, altho so would i seeing as how he;s being used


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Lillyart_14 said:


> DIAGRAMS! I HAVE DIAGRAMS!!


Too funny. I love that little goat


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

#TherealMarkCalaway. If only.....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I missed the Shield segment WTF happened


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Y2-Jerk said:


> To See Bryan and Taker hug... Shut Up and Take My Money!





Evilerk said:


> Maybe Taker would like a hug


Take mine too! Maybe he would like one. I guess it's pretty lonely in the underworld or wherever he hangs out.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Despite being a massive Bryan mark...I would pay money to watch Bryan hug Taker, and then have Taker revert to American Badass form and beat the fuck out of Bryan.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



imonaplain said:


> DB constantly corpsing, altho so would i seeing as how he;s being used


He's gotten better at not corpsing though. He could barely keep it together in his promo with London


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Davion McCool said:


> cue MASSIVE diagrams chants. There were some in the match as well. Hope we get to here them.


You're dying to type spoilers, aren't you?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

OMG GUYZ! THE FOURTH MEMBER IS BATISTA! IF YOU LOOK CLOSE ENOUGH ONE OF THOSE PAIR OF FEET WERE BATISTA'S! I lie like HHH


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Liked the hell no promo. If only the show had alot more of them, including taker


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I wonder if this will be the Main Event?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Dat mental image of Bryan trying to hug Taker.


----------



## Tedorse (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Love how much the Shield are on this show


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Team Hell no and Undertaker or Brothers of Destruction and Bryan?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Bryan and Undertaker together has so much potential....

Also didn't Kane come back to "exorcise his last shrewd of humanity" and now he's the normal one.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Gamblor said:


> OMG GUYZ! THE FOURTH MEMBER IS BATISTA! IF YOU LOOK CLOSE ENOUGH ONE OF THOSE PAIR OF FEET WERE BATISTA'S! I lie like HHH


Shut your mouth BEFORE THEY GET IDEAS.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

What if it wasn't the Shield who attacked Team Hell No?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Lol, they've moved shit around here then.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



AmWolves10 said:


> Team Hell no and Undertaker or Brothers of Destruction and Bryan?


The GOATs of Destruction.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

50,000 autographs eh? 49995 of those ended up on ebay.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

WWE signed 50,000 autographs? OMG. That's so awesome! :side:


----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

It was just Vince in leather


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



AmWolves10 said:


> Team Hell no and Undertaker or Brothers of Destruction and Bryan?


GOATS of DYSFUNCTION


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

How about a recap?

Since when did Big Show forget henry broke his leg?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Why do we need a SD rewind they will just replay it out "live" on raw anyways


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Asenath said:


> Shut your mouth BEFORE THEY GET IDEAS.


Please. They already have the 10 idea dartboard that all feuds come from.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



SubZero3:16 said:


> Take mine too! Maybe he would like one. I guess it's pretty lonely in the underworld or wherever he hangs out.


How can he be lonely with this woman there everynight?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

See? Dats wut he do!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Smackdown recap.... well anyhoo I'm wondering if to add pineapple to my meatball marinara sub 2moro?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Because i can and that's what i do. :henry1


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So. many. recaps.

Holy cow, they might as well replay the whole match.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



WrestlinFan said:


> Bryan and Undertaker together has so much potential....
> 
> Also didn't Kane come back to "exorcise his last shrewd of humanity" and now he's the normal one.
> 
> ...


:vince4 These aren't the plot holes you're looking for.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Smackdown Rebound? Da fuq???


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> How can he be lonely with this woman there everynight?


She doesn't look like that at home.....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Just tuned in what recap's have i missed?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Bring back the American Badass Undertaker and put him in charge of the SHIELD......

Or Aces and Eights. :russo


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***










That's what he do


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

ARE YOU READY FOR SOME RECAPS?! :vince5


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I wouldn't mind seeing Show/Henry as a Dominate Tag Team getting the Titles


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

They need to hurry up and get to the six man tag match.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

When did Henry and Show make friends?!

Ryback stealing Lesnars hat.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*RYBACK! :mark: 

*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Would actually like to see a Big Show/Mark Henry team that just kills dudes.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

they should team up show/henry would freshen up the tag team division, and give bryan and kane credible oppenents


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



WrestlinFan said:


> Bryan and Undertaker together has so much potential....
> 
> Also didn't Kane come back to "exorcise his last shrewd of humanity" and now he's the normal one.
> 
> ...



Well for one that's some of the hilarity of pairing Bryan with Kane

And yes, Taker and Bryan really seems like a natural fit, moreso than people would want to admit. Then again Bryan has that ability to fit in anywhere.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ryback booed? Seriously WWE? Give the editing a rest FFS.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

What about me? What about Ryback, stupid?!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Another taped Ryback promo. Ha And you can tell he is reading it off cue cards
love the boring chant


----------



## Xavier Lovecraft (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Those explosion sound effects during the Smackdown clip were ridiculous


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

LOLhewasn'tthereforme

Ryback in a beanie? Brock's the only person that makes it badass.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

"Maybe...violated"

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

O I see Ryback made progress on the Goldbergness, he must have found out that Goldberg wore headgear sometimes.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Rybacks a pussy. He cant fight for himself? He needs SuperCenas help?


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

BORING!! BORING!! BORING!!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Did he just say violated? fpalm


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Suck a dick, Ryback.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Bully Ray took some..Oh no wait it's Ryback.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Has Ryback gotten hotter, or am I deranged?


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Did they edit the boring chants for Cena into Ryback's promo?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

>goldberg chants

I swear to fuck I can't stand to hear them anymore. The comparison is old. Can people PLEASE get over it?

This song doesn't feel fitting with Big E to me


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I was there for Cena...and he wasn't there for me...is he having his period


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ryback RULES!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cool hat.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

''Fuck it, we'll do it live!''

Ryback, NO!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Big E has theme music?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Big E. Dat big booty ho.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

DAT THEME SONG. :langston


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This match was my loo break. Can you blame me?


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

If he looked into the camera maybe one time and didn't say "Ryback rules" at the end that would have been a quality promo.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So they're sticking with Ryback Rules. :favre

Big E theme? :bryan


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> Well for one that's some of the hilarity of pairing Bryan with Kane
> 
> And yes, Taker and Bryan really seems like a natural fit, moreso than people would want to admit. Then again Bryan has that ability to fit in anywhere.


Just please let there be Ubdertaker/Bryan interaction tonight.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Oh great thats his catchphrase now


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

oh shit here goes Big E Langston


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I like Big E, seems cool.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Big E?

In a match, with no Dolph?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*That was awesome except the "Ryback Rulezz" thing.


Big E with a few cocaine remains :vince2*


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

man brock needs to grow his beard and wear his hat like that, he would be such a monster heel


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Big E needs to get some lotion. Did you see all that ashy stuff coming off his skin when he started clapping his hands.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Damnit BIG E...get a new finisher..I kinda like ya dude.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Big E bout to do work.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ryback...........Rules.

Ryback...........Drools.

And Big E's theme sounds like a Jay-Z B-side if it was done by Will Smith.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I like Big E's song.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ryback totally wasn't reading during that segment...


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Also why is he looking like he reads a script off the wall, at least don't make it that obvious. For someone who calls others stupid, he sure has troubles remembering short lines.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Langstons music.. fpalm


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> What about me? What about Ryback, stupid?!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This thread is dead tonight :lmao


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

BIG BLACK BOOTY DADDY


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I thought it JTG for a minute lol


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

lol Ziggler and AJ not accompanying Big E


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Fuck, his entrance music sucks.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Is Ryback Rules the new feed me more?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Why did I enjoy that entrance


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> >goldberg chants
> 
> I swear to fuck I can't stand to hear them anymore. The comparison is old. Can people PLEASE get over it?


I think they were chanting boring. At least that's what it sounded like to me.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Like that Big E entrance :mark:


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

We had to see the person Big E is up against wrestle TWICE tonight. And it's not a good thing.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

dat entrance music, thought it was the prime time players for a second


----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Well, if that's Big E's entrance music I don't want him to come out on his own again!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> Big E. Dat big booty ho.


Shut up :lol


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Big E's theme is typical powerful black-man entrance.


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

course this guy gets a rap theme


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



y2j4lyf said:


> This thread is dead tonight :lmao


The majority know what happens that's why.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Davion McCool said:


> This match was my loo break. Can you blame me?


Edit: Forgot spoiler


----------



## 2Intense (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Put the belt on Ryback please, would be a lot better than John "Against All Odds" Cena


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

only thing on RAW that should be violated is this

http://instagram.com/p/YbbFK1nlcE/


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Question is, who's doing the job for Langston?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Face: FEED ME MORE!!!

Heel: RYBACK RULES!!!

:vince2 Good Enough for Me


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

He looks so out of place on his own


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So Big E comes out and supports Dolph every night and now where is he for E's first match? Dolph should expect a Dear John (Ryback) letter soon.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



SubZero3:16 said:


> I like Big E's song.


Yeah so do I. Haters out in force though. :rose3


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Ryback totally wasn't reading during that segment...





Loudness said:


> Also why is he looking like he reads a script off the wall, at least don't make it that obvious. For someone who calls others stupid, he sure has troubles remembering short lines.


He was definitely pulling a Morrison just now.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Has Big E changed his theme from the one he had in NXT?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Poor Ryder.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Cookie Monster said:


> The majority know what happens that's why.


Well to be fair I think we all know what happens on every Raw

Paul Heyman cuts an awesome promo
Ziggler shakes his ass as AJ stares and Big E tries not to
Cole doesn't get the joke while Lawler makes far too many bad ones.
One good match and four or five squashes
John Cena makes us hate kids, America and life itself.

Throw in a Brock/Rock/HHH appearance as needed.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

that gold WWE title looks better than the current black one


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

How did I know it'd be Ryder?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Hahahahahahahahahahaha. Worst piped in reaction for Ryder EVER.

Fuck mine.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Big E's NXT Theme was a lot better.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Okay, who wants to kill me?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Zack's looking good without the spiked hair.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Zack Jobyder!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Wtf is with Ryder's hair and why is he back -_-


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Zack Ryder lives.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

DAT HEEL TURN :lol


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Why is this asshole back?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cena wedged in between Shawn & Austin. Very subtle. :vince


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

WOO WOO WOO!!


----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Speaking of Shit theme music!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Big E with that ♫ _Generic rap music_ ♫


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

"Oh radio, jobbing to Langston as I go."


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Zack Ryder = Generic Geek #4


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I think I'm the only person on this forum who actually likes Big E's finisher...I mean, I heard people don't like it because it looks like it doesn't hurt but it looks like it does to me...looks like a high impact tight squeeze or something


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The edits are ruining this for me.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I see now, that is the new Zack gimmick? Looks like "Bag of Bricks"-type gimmick


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Take Care Spike Your Hair (notices Zacks hair) wait a second...


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

WOW, Big E is impressive.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Tribute to the Nation of Domination?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Booty booty booty booty booty everywhere.
Vince is splooging in his pants right now.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*lol Big E is gay as fuck...and by gay I mean homosexual*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*Poor Ryder. :lol*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Big E, put his leg down.


----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> I think I'm the only person on this forum who actually likes Big E's finisher...I mean, I heard people don't like it because it looks like it doesn't hurt but it looks like it does to me...looks like a high impact tight squeeze or something


It looks like it would do more damage to his shoulder than the other guy to me.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Zack Ryder has jobbed out to everyone on the roster by now


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

DAT BOOTY SHOT from Big E!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Big. E moves around the ring very well. He is a few feet short of being main eventer pushed to the moon.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

You can get off him anytime Big E.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Change your fucking music, Big E.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> The edits are ruining this for me.


That Ryder one was fucking awful. Completely fabricated. That was the second time we'd seen him tonight, he got a little pop and a reaction the first time, fuck all the second.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Big E held that pin for a long time. Looked like he was ready to kiss him.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Like a lion defending a gazelle carcass.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I want "COUNT TO FIVE!" dammit


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

If they have Cool Runnings take the title off of Ziggler. :lmao
You know that's what they're eluding to.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Another squash match. But doesn't Big E look so confused and lost out there lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



SASpurs2120 said:


> Tribute to the Nation of Domination?


Yeah because I wanted to NOD off during that match


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Only Heel Turn that was made on Ryder was his Hair Style


----------



## Sharp_Shooter (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Haha random black guy is the only one who jumped up in the front row when Big E won :lmao


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cole called Big E a future WWE champion, the big push is happening. Expect him to beat whatever schmuck Cena loses to via some interference then get fed to Cena.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The WWE belt turn 50


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

FINALLY! We get the six man tag! I've been waiting all night for that.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ok Big E is truthfully creeping me out the way he is acting


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*Okay, you can let him go of him now Big E. Starting to look real ****. :kobe*


----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Gamblor said:


> Big E, put his leg down.


That whole ending looked very rapey to me...!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

It's amazing that WWE lets Big E get those tits out on air.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Big E has bigger tits than every diva on the roster.. how do they really keep pretending thre's a wellness policy when this guy & others are clearly on juice?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Shield :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

why the fuck is this not last


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

one thing I know for sure is that I wouldn't want to be anywhere near Big-E when his straps come down, we all know what will happen next


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Big E going for a ten count there.


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

6 Goats up next


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

THREE AINT ENOUGH I NEED FIVE!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Oh that's why you're here Foley


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

UP NEXT!!!! OH HELL NAW! They ain't sending The Undertaker out before John Motherfuckin Cena?? fpalm


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

"Ryback Rules"

I love ryback man, but that catch phrase is pretty 3rd grade...


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Nice the Undertaker match is next!!!

After this 6 man I'm done for the night.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

foleys DVD is amazing, you must see it


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> Booty booty booty booty booty everywhere.
> Vince is splooging in his pants right now.


I hate you :lol


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



LadyCroft said:


> *lol Big E is gay as fuck...and by gay I mean homosexual*


thanks I just choked on my beer..and by beer I don't mean c*ck


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That Mankind dvd looks like it will be awesome.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Stone Hot said:


> why the fuck is this not last


:cena


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Buckley said:


> Big E held that pin for a long time. Looked like he was ready to kiss him.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



genocide_cutter said:


> Zack Ryder has jobbed out to everyone on the roster by now


That's usually a sign of someone winning the WWE Title in a week or two.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Harrigan said:


> That whole ending looked very rapey to me...!


thought I was the only one who was getting that vibe, everything from the camera angle to langston's mannersism's just shouted rape


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> If they have Cool Runnings take the title off of Ziggler. :lmao
> You know that's what they're eluding to.


They said several times, "I think we may be looking at a future World Champion." :cole3


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Poor Zack Ryder. To think he beat Dolph Ziggler, the guy who Big E, who just squashed him is a lackey for


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Silent Alarm said:


> It's amazing that WWE lets Big E get those tits out on air.


:lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Awwww hell even if this is an actual match, we still got a hour left of this


----------



## EdgeSpear23 (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Y2-Jerk said:


> Ok Big E is truthfully creeping me out the way he is acting


I wonder if he realized no one gave a single shit. That wa painful. Also the taking down the straps on the singlet is played at this point. unless your name is Kurt angle or undertaker just don't so that shit at all.


----------



## 2Intense (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



ShadowCat said:


> That's usually a sign of someone winning the WWE Title in a week or two.


Lol, sad but true.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

It's actually pathetic that the Undertaker's first match on Raw in 3 years still isn't worthy of main eventing over John Cena. Just wow...


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Undertaker recap, presented by a shitty chicken sandwich :lmao
Gotta love american television


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

'Slam of the week' was a promo.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Seems like they struggled to fill this show. So many recaps from weeks ago. I get it's building the match, but still.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The Shield :mark:


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This should have been Taker's new Ministry. :taker


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Bring out The Shield!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Finally!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So, they are really doing this. :mark:


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

TAKER TIME :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Taker!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Taker :mark:


----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



The Brown Horatio said:


> thought I was the only one who was getting that vibe, everything from the camera angle to langston's mannersism's just shouted rape


Nope, it was definitely like something out of an 18 cert Prison Movie. :kobe7


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

fucksake, go dark THEN CHIME!!!! idiots


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:mark: Undertaker


----------



## Xavier Lovecraft (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Wow, I can't remember the last time Taker came out first for a match


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:cole1 Is it him!?


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:avit: Ambrose time


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Please, please, PLEASE tell me Undertaker got a bigger pop than the one I'm witnessing right now.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

My fav undertaker costume~


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Where is the Assassins Creed hoodie? OUTRAGE!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Weird that 'Taker is still around


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Taker, Shield and Bryan all in one match.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

DeadMan Inc :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Undertaker entrance first that's different. would have thought everyone else would be out first then Undertaker


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

just tuning in, miss any entertainment?


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I swear the levels are all wrong. Its starting to really piss me off.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I need to witness Undertaker's entrance live before he retires.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

THAT is longevity encapsulated in human form. The ability to keep the crowd giving a fuck decade in and out.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

BRB. Can't talk. Watching rasslin.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

10 minute entrance only to be told DB and Kane are injured and can't compete :lawler


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ah yes, let's not put this on a ppv but let's put on that shitfest match known as Ryback/Cena: Why Weren't You There? the match as a money seller.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cole, no one gives a shit about your goosebumps.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Lillyart_14 said:


> Please, please, PLEASE tell me Undertaker got a bigger pop than the one I'm witnessing right now.


Yes he fucking did. Fuck this.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

SHUT THE FUCK UP COLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I'm excited over this match.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:mark: Only reason I've tuned in tonight was for this match.

Pretty ridiculous it can't end the show though.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Undertaker's on RAW!


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Brothers of destruction!! >>> The Shield


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Taker looked a little like Road Dogg then :lol


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Damn so wanted to see the Old Bros of Derstruction entrance..


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

wow, taker wrestling on raw... good time to start watching.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Bow down before taker.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I stan for Taker. *sniff*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

UNDERTAKER!!!!! is better then Rock


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

SIERRA HOTEL INDIA ECHO LIMA DELTA...


*SHIELD!*


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

THE SHIELD :mark:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Handicap match? unk2


----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



LigerJ81 said:


> Awwww hell even if this is an actual match, we still got a hour left of this


Not just any hour though... we get an hour of :cena


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Is Cena gonna come out and get some revenge?


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

It's only 2:50? They keep talking about Main event? Have I missed something as I tuned in at one assuming it started at 1am as usual but it's only been 2 hours?


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Just got a feeling, this match isn't happening, they took out Hell No or something


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So a punch to the face takes Kane and DB out the match?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



dan the marino said:


> :mark: Only reason I've tuned in tonight was for this match.
> 
> Pretty ridiculous it can't end the show though.


:cena2 "ridiculous you say"

cant not have golden boy not main eventing can we now


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



shutupchico said:


> just tuning in, miss any entertainment?


I think the show pretty much begins with this match, You've missed a shit load of recaps which were awesome btw, Maybe they'll show them later tonight wouldn't hold your breath though.


----------



## 2Intense (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Tensai and Brodus saves the day ?

3 vs 3 at Extreme Rules ??!???


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Lold at the FGT sign.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Taker. The only one who knows exactly where to look when their music hits.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:yes :dazzler :yes :dazzler :yes :dazzler

:kane


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Here we go!!!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

DAT POP FOR BRYAN. :mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Why is Cole commentating like he doesn't know this match was scheduled :lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

stay in one camera


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

YES YES YES YES YES YES!


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Bryan gets Reigns, fuck yes!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Daniel Bryan is over as fuck.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This match is really happening. OMG, i can't wait. Undertaker and Ambrose in the same ring. :mark:


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Hell yeah


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

They need to cut down on the crazy camera work. WE KNOW IT'S EXCITING, YOU CAN STOP WITH THE SHAKEY CAM AND THE CRAZY ZOOMING.


----------



## EdgeSpear23 (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Keep the camera still for the love of doink!


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Great ME, overall good show.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This is epic.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

How did Daniel Bryan just win a round against a Hound of Justice?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So can WWE send out Fandango next so that we can skip the Cena hour?


----------



## 2Intense (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

D-Bry is the GOAT.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Man this should be the main event, seriously. This is what everyone wants to see. Bryan is over as fuck man, I want him and taker to have a real interaction


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Cookie Monster said:


> Why is Cole commentating


Better question


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Scandalous that taker's first match on Raw in two years plays second fiddle to the fruity Pebbling cunt.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

If Cena gets a Pop when he inevitably turns up I'm going to bed. Piss-poor editing has its limits you know.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ambrose/Bryan to start. MARK


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cant wait for that awesomely edited John Cena promo to end the show :vince5


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Dean has sex hair!


----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Man this should be the main event, seriously. This is what everyone wants to see. Bryan is over as fuck man, I want him and taker to have a real interaction


Like the Big E/Ryder interaction at the end of their match? :kobe7


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



etched Chaos said:


> Scandalous that taker's first match on Raw in two years plays second fiddle to the fruity Pebbling cunt.


Fucking pathetic ain't it.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Lillyart_14 said:


> If Cena gets a Pop when he inevitably turns up I'm going to bed. Piss-poor editing has its limits you know.


Goodnight then


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The natural crazy is coming out.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Please keep this Cena free, I am begging.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ambrose vs Daniel Bryan, future WM WWE title match


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:bryan vs :ambrose

Ideal way to start a match.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ambrose vs Bryan!!!! :mark:


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Bryan D. said:


> This match is really happening. OMG, i can't wait. Undertaker and Ambrose in the same ring. :mark:


Inset dat Randy Marsh Jizz picture. I don't have and too drunk to find.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ambrose and Bryan orgasm


----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



SubZero3:16 said:


> Dean has sex hair!


2 matches in an hour or so!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ambrose is that guy who no matter what you can't turn your back on or he'll cut you and steal your wallet.

Ambrose & Taker.


----------



## 2Intense (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I love Bryan. :lol


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Did Undertaker see the diagrams?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

MO FUGGIN TAKER :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

TAKER WITH AMBROSE. MARK OUT


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ambrose facing Taker :mark:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

AMBROSE AND TAKER IN DA SAME RING :mark:


----------



## Tedorse (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ambrose/Undertaker... Who would've thought it a year ago


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The Undertaker looks as good as he ever has in the ring.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



NathWFC said:


> Fucking pathetic ain't it.


Vince has officially lost his mind, someone needs to put him out of his misery.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This is pretty surreal.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Old School :taker

Disjointed chants from the crowd in response. :favre


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

AMBROSE AND TAKER HOLY SHIT MARK MARK MARK


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

RAW literally feels like a cheesy sitcom most of the time, from the re-cap voice over in the beginning, the cheap fake laughs, shitty jokes, I'm surprised no one ever tells you that it's 'taped in front of a live studio audience'


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

OLDSCHOOL!!!


----------



## 2Intense (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

When was the last time Undertaker wrestled on RAW ?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Hope UT got to see the diagrams.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ambrose is jizzing himself at the fact that he is in the ring with the Undertaker


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

WHY is this not the main event?

wwe logic


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



ShadowCat said:


> Inset dat Randy Marsh Jizz picture. I don't have and too drunk to find.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Daaamn old boy still got it....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

damn, thought taker was gonna botch old school.


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

They're raping Ambrose


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Is HBK the best performer at WM?
Sure taker has the best record but I would say HBK has more 4 or 5 star WM matches than taker. A lot of takers WM matches were stinkers


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ambrose & Taker? Kill me now so i can die happy.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Of course he still has it.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



etched Chaos said:


> Scandalous that taker's first match on Raw in two years plays second fiddle to the fruity Pebbling cunt.


And yet he's far more over than Cena, but some fans will cite Cena as having been a "top guy" at one point, and so he's the better all time star. :lol

Make note - Ambrose fucked that up, didn't give Taker anything to leverage on. Totally on him there.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Such a surreal moment


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Still got it?
Never lost it.


----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Unedited crowd FTW


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Just get home from work and I see Shield attacking Taker now we have a 6 man tag match :mark: Raw has been fucking awesome so far. Atleast for me.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



KuritaDavion said:


> Ambrose is that guy who no matter what you can't turn your back on or he'll cut you and steal your wallet.
> 
> Ambrose & Taker.


He'll cut you with a rusty knife and steal your wallet even if he knows there's nothing in it.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Of course he's still got it he just wrestled at Mania in another great match


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



kanefan08 said:


> WHY is this not the main event?
> 
> wwe logic


So we can tune out and not waste time watching another hour of crap.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

you still got it chants despite putting a 4 star match a couple weeks ago

FUCK THIS TRYHARD CROWD


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

You still got it..of course he does..he's the Undertaker...

stupid..stupid


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



etched Chaos said:


> Vince has officially lost his mind, someone needs to put him out of his misery.


Get in line. The back of the que is that way.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Blood Bath said:


> They're raping Ambrose


Finally he knows how it feels. :side:


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



kanefan08 said:


> WHY is this not the main event?
> 
> wwe logic


:cena2 :vince5


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



2Intense said:


> When was the last time Undertaker wrestled on RAW ?


I think the last time was in late 2009


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



AmWolves10 said:


> Ambrose is jizzing himself at the fact that he is in the ring with the Undertaker


Along with 90% of the IWC apparently.


----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Blood Bath said:


> They're raping Ambrose


Big E came back?!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

ROLLIN REIGNS.

Jerry, retire. Cunt.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



birthday_massacre said:


> Is HBK the best performer at WM?
> Sure taker has the best record but I would say HBK has more 4 or 5 star WM matches than taker. A lot of takers WM matches were stinkers


Someone posted recently that HBK did, but it wasn't by as many as you might think. Undertaker's WM matches after the first 10 have been pretty damn good. 

This crowd is hot for the Undertaker. Good, they should be. Probably be the last time they see him wrestle in person. Respect.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Rollin Reigns :lawler


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

wtf was he doing....


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So they couldn't edit out that call for the "triple gimmick"? Dat WWE production.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



birthday_massacre said:


> Is HBK the best performer at WM?
> Sure taker has the best record but I would say HBK has more 4 or 5 star WM matches than taker. A lot of takers WM matches were stinkers


#sarcasm


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Cookie Monster said:


> ROLLIN REIGNS.
> 
> Jerry, retire. Cunt.


:yes


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Undertaker should do some DDP Yoga. That would be, a good thing! :ddp

Now muscle stiffness, thats, a bad thing!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

wonder if it bugs kane that people only care about taker and bryan.


----------



## Xavier Lovecraft (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I heard the ref say something about "Triple Gimmicks"


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



mjames74 said:


> Along with 90% of the IWC apparently.


100%. Check your calculator.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



birthday_massacre said:


> Is HBK the best performer at WM?
> Sure taker has the best record but I would say HBK has more 4 or 5 star WM matches than taker. A lot of takers WM matches were stinkers


Look when you say Stinker, Taker vs Gonzalez comes to mind. Trying to forget that match like a Terrible Headache


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So strange but so cool to see Taken on RAW. And how over is Bryan ATM?! Amazing.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I hope the ratings FUCKING DIE for Cena's segment. Never in a million years should UNDERTAKER play second fiddle to that flaming ***. 

Might as well turn the show off after this is over, people.


----------



## vegasmann (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

who is the 4th member of the sheild


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



kanefan08 said:


> WHY is this not the main event?
> 
> wwe logic


We haven't seen Mr. fruity pebbles super Cena yet. He will be closing the show probably. :cussin:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I so wish we got this at Extreme Rules though, with some tables and chairs involved.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Harrigan said:


> Big E came back?!


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



vegasmann said:


> who is the 4th member of the sheild


what


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Fuck, why isn't this closing the show?


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Reigns stole Taker's hair :lmao

Best shit I heard today


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



The Ratman said:


> Rollin Reigns :lawler


The new Billy and Chuck :cheer


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

He's not a vegan anymore JBL ffs


----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



vegasmann said:


> who is the 4th member of the sheild


Sexual Chocolate! He came down and changed their names to the New NOD.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Just noticed the RIP PB on Taker's tights. Nice touch.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



vegasmann said:


> who is the 4th member of the sheild


Little Jimmy


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Mr. Crowd Control :bryan


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

BRYAN. ROLLINS.

I feel like Brock Lesnar guy right now.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

this crowd keeps going dead every now and then, ruining the show


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Omega_VIK said:


> Fuck, why isn't this closing the show?


seriously.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

What a fucking sell by Rollins. :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Finally they take the leash of Bryan

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Undertaker looks so surreal here. As JR would say bussiness has picked up. Hope this match goes a hour because they can't follow this.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Dat selling.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Undertaker, a legend in this business has to play second banana to a man who for all intents and purposes is nothing more that a shitty cheap mascot? Shows what WWE cares about


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Awesome sell by Rollins.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

DBRY IS ON FIRE


----------



## 2Intense (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Bryan and his yes chants, most over in the company.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:mark: Dean Ambrose trending


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Rollins selling like Ziggler :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Tyler Black vs Bryan Danielson in the main event of Raw, this is beautiful.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Rollins/Bryan in a singles match this summer please. :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Dean Ambrose trending!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Pacmanboi said:


> what


They said the Shield have the numbers advantage in 6 man tag matches.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Dat selling from Rollins!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This crowd is so hot for Bryan!


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Seth Rollins needs to be in a Salesman Competition with Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I just want this feud to continue w/Taker and have Bryan/Rollins matches and BOD/Ambrose & Reigns tags.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Rollins bumping like a mad man right now.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

wrasslinsreal said:


> this crowd keeps going dead every now and then, ruining the show


That's WWE editing, not the crowd.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Rollins can sell


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I really want this to be a lengthy singles feud. They make each other look so great.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Match Of The Night> Cena


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Close call thought he hit the fan. or maybe he did?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I may be in my living room chanting "YOU'RE GONNA GET YOUR HEAD KICKED IN!"


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

rollins sells 100x better than ziggler


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Why is this not a PPV match?


----------



## Sharp_Shooter (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Dean Ambrose trending in a Taker match! :lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Awesome match so far. Fuck commercials.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

very surprised how long this match has been going on for, its great


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Cookie Monster said:


> I so wish we got this at Extreme Rules though, with some tables and chairs involved.


Wouldn't rule it out . WWE don't seem to be too bothered about having rematches. I doubt they just have Taker show up and lose and have nothing come of it but that wouldn't surprise me either as they're morons.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

SERIOUSLY A COMMERCIAL!??!?! NOOOOO!!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Holy shit at Rollins selling.

This editing is really awful (at least, I'm assuming that's the issue). The big spans of what is basically silence is really distracting. Don't edit the damn crowd noises, it's pathetic.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Why is this not the main event damnit

come to think of it, what IS the main event tonight?


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Fuckin ads? Are you kidding me? Vince you pile of rotten diarrhea, get the fuck out of this business, RAGE!!!!!!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Asenath said:


> I may be in my living room chanting "YOU'RE GONNA GET YOUR HEAD KICKED IN!"


YOU ARE GONNA GET YOUR FUCKING HEAD KICKED IN*


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Nothing will top this, why isn't this closing?!


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

FUCK! Don;t show a fucking ad during this awesomeness, fuck, fuck, fuck, Vince you fucking cunt I hope you die of syphilis!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

"this is awesome" chant. 

And this isn't closing the show. 

:vince3

Unless Batista and Brock come out and start a feud out of nowhere, then this should be closing.*



* - A shootfight between Ultimate Warrior and Kevin Nash with Iron Sheik reffing would also be a suitable reason to bump this to earlier in the show.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This is what we want to see more of on Raws. The crowd is totally invested emotionally in this match. Brilliant.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



dan the marino said:


> Holy shit at Rollins selling.
> 
> This editing is really awful (at least, I'm assuming that's the issue). The big spans of what is basically silence is really distracting. Don't edit the damn crowd noises, it's pathetic.


its fucking pissing me off and takes away from the show big time


----------



## 2Intense (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Why is this not the main event damnit
> 
> come to think of it, what IS the main event tonight?



Cena screaming "The Champ is heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee" like a fuckin' idiot for 15 straight minutes.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



DX-Superkick said:


> They said the Shield have the numbers advantage in 6 man tag matches.


thought they were referring to the fact that THN got taken out, thus the advantage.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Still have no clue who's who in the shield


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



LigerJ81 said:


> Match Of The Night> Cena


Worst Match of the night > Cena


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

If Corey Feldman was young and not ugly and never visited Neverland and Ambrose gets fired, you could sneak him right in there to replace him.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Bumping =/= selling


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



YoungGun_UK said:


> Nothing will top this, why isn't this closing?!


Because....John Cena


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Lying in bed drinking mead is the best way to enjoy this match.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

so many commercials


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Why is this not the main event damnit
> 
> come to think of it, what IS the main event tonight?


Kaitlyn vs Nikki Bella probably


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This should main event, not whatever the shit Cena is doing.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

If they decide to have a tag title match at ER, than it will be so underwhelming compared to this.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



ShadowCat said:


> Worst Match of the night > Cena


Recap presented by Chicken Sandwich > Cena


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Great match.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

SHield has a HELICOPTER entrance and UT's first TV match in 3 YEARS and John Cena still main events. Doing nothing.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



DX-Superkick said:


> They said the Shield have the numbers advantage in 6 man tag matches.


Because they work as a team, no ego's amongst them, yet.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



YoungGun_UK said:


> Nothing will top this, why isn't this closing?!


You mean, you don't wanna see me? :cena2


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I hope the ratings FUCKING DIE for Cena's segment. Never in a million years should UNDERTAKER play second fiddle to that flaming ***.
> 
> Might as well turn the show off after this is over, people.


Vince: "You WILL like John Cena, London! You WILL cheer for him!"

:vince


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Great to see Dbry back in a meaningful match.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Why is this not the main event damnit
> 
> come to think of it, what IS the main event tonight?


:cena2


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Freeloader said:


> "this is awesome" chant.
> 
> And this isn't closing the show.
> 
> ...


What if they had Iron Sheik come out and argue with Scott Steiner?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

With a taped show you could think they could edit the show so we can sell all of the matches, esp one like this


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Maybe Michelle and Taker have dinner reservations so the match is on early? Lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



kregnaz said:


> Recap presented by Chicken Sandwich > Cena


Chicken Sandwich > Cena


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

They're hounds. They're wolves. They're hornets. 

What other creatures can they be called?


----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Deptford said:


> SHield has a HELICOPTER entrance and UT's first TV match in 3 YEARS and John Cena still main events. Doing nothing.


Only because they doubled up at a house show that was 150 miles away.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Why is this not the main event damnit
> 
> come to think of it, what IS the main event tonight?


:cena3:cena3:cena3:cena3:cena3:cena3:cena3:cena3:cena3:cena3

You don't like it? :vince4



GET OVER IT! :vince3


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*Ryback/Cena is closing the show.


Deal with it fellas :kobe8*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Seth trash talking Taker. Oh man.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Rollins with that sass. Whaaaat.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Seth Rollins might die tonight.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Shit Sandwich>>>Cena.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Holy shit Undertaker was pissed :mark: that looked scary


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Rollins with DAT TRASH TALK TO TAKER! :taker


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Why can't they wait till the match is over to have a break?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Rollins taunting Taker, I love it.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Rollins talking smack and Taker getting pissed. This is fucking awesome.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

actually its not the audio, the crowd keeps going dead ffs, giving england a bad name, normally crowds right into it 100%


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ambrose channelling his inner Reigns with those Samoan headbutts :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



kregnaz said:


> Recap presented by Chicken Sandwich > Cena


The shit that I took after lunch today > Cena


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



TripleG said:


> They're hounds. They're wolves. They're hornets.
> 
> What other creatures can they be called?


Jackals.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Good psychology thus far, actually building animosity and anticipation throughout a match instead of just throwing 2 guys into a ring following a random interaction and video packages.

Lovely.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Holy shit Undertaker was pissed :mark: that looked scary


Breaking news, shield found dead in London alley...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Freeloader said:


> Seth Rollins might die tonight.


Seth Rollins dies every night.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Match of the year right there?


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



wrasslinsreal said:


> actually its not the audio, the crowd keeps going dead ffs, giving england a bad name, normally crowds right into it 100%


That's the editing.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



TripleG said:


> They're hounds. They're wolves. They're hornets.
> 
> What other creatures can they be called?


Wolverines


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

nice spot


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Freeloader said:


> Vince: "You WILL like John Cena, London! You WILL cheer for him!"
> 
> :vince


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



kregnaz said:


> Recap presented by Chicken Sandwich > Cena


Mark Henry's Turd Subway > John Cena


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Takertheman said:


> What if they had Iron Sheik come out and argue with Scott Steiner?


"SIT DOWN FAT BOY!!" "I'm Hungry!" :steiner2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



TripleG said:


> They're hounds. They're wolves. They're hornets.
> 
> What other creatures can they be called?


Hyenas. Sharks. Lions.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:mark: Taker in beast mode


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:lol: ROLLINS OVERACTING


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

AGAIN


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



virus21 said:


> Wolverines


. . .those are extinct.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I want one of the members of the shield to do the undertaker taunts


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Undertaker intense as fuck.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Who'd have thought that the four 6-man tag matches The Shield have been in are potential **** matches. I mean it's rare that 6 man tag matches are good at all but they knock them out the park every time.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ambrose selling like a motherfucker.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

HERE'S FUCKING TAKER :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



TripleG said:


> They're hounds. They're wolves. They're hornets.
> 
> What other creatures can they be called?


Theyre about to STING YA :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Taker Still Got It :mark: :mark:


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That Snake Eyes & Boot by Taker still one of the best sequences in the game.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*Taker looks like he never missed a beat, damn.

Respect.*


----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

What a fucking Sell again Reigns!!!


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So whos the legal man?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That big boot looked ruthless


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Gotta love that spear.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



ShadowCat said:


> Mark Henry's Turd Subway > John Cena


Sex with a hooker stricken with crabs > John Cena


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

sick spear


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

the ref is an idiot
he counted for ambrose getting pinned
then he counts when reigns is pinning the taker


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Reigns spears Taker :mark: Taker kicks out


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I wonder how they plan to top this match tonight?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

REIGNS SPEAR :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

y2j4lyf said:


> HERE'S FUCKING TAKER :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


Y r u calln him his firs nam? Aghahahahahaggahahaha


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Taker is movin great.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This could have easily been a main event on Raw..just saying..lol But Vince disagrees :vince


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Taker looks great in the ring tonight.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



virus21 said:


> Sex with a hooker stricken with crabs > John Cena


Cancer>Cena - Yea, I went there.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Err, what the fuck? Why did he pin Ambrose?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



> Takertheman said:
> 
> 
> > What if they had Iron Sheik come out and argue with Scott Steiner?


As long as Steiner calls someone fat, then it would work. 

Kinda sucks Kane is almost a forgotten factor in this match.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



etched Chaos said:


> That's the editing.


nah its def the crowd


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

"Vintage Cole commentary" :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
JBL is the fucking best


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

who the fuck was the legal man in all that haha


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Asenath said:


> . . .those are extinct.


Pretty sure they're not


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Rollins' selling is gonna doom him to being a Ziggler-type jobber


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



genocide_cutter said:


> I wonder how they plan to top this match tonight?


:vince4 Top?


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Cookie Monster said:


> Who'd have thought that the four 6-man tag matches The Shield have been in are potential **** matches. I mean it's rare that 6 man tag matches are good at all but they knock them out the park every time.


Awww dude when you have guy's like Ambrose & Rolling in this ring with Daniel Bryan it ain't that surprising. I can't wait till they go solo.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Rollins and his selling jeez he will die one of these days


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Undertaker not putting up with that shit.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Krispe---Awwwwww


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



virus21 said:


> *Sex with a hooker stricken with crabs* > John Cena


So...Sex with Kelly Kelly > John Cena?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Shield wins! Shield wins!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*"What is dead may never die."*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

wow they had a finish in this match
holy crap


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



etched Chaos said:


> Cancer>Cena - Yea, I went there.


Just a matter of time before he cures all cancer. He took care of titty cancer back in Oct. So SuperCena will still prevail eventually.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Was hoping to see Ambrose's finisher then


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*SHIELD STILL UNDEFEATED*


----------



## Tedorse (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Fuck yesssssssss


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

SHIELLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BELIEVE BITCHES!!!!


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Sorry Undertaker, but your partner is a jobber.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Very good match, Shield win again.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Hell yeah still undefeated


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Didn't read the spoilers. The Shield won!


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

BS


----------



## Sharp_Shooter (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Lovely stuff!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!!!!


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Underwhelming finish...... Also UT's first loss in years.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That is why they are the best thing going in the WWE today.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Great Match...Shittiest ending possible


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I'm fucking marking out. 

SHIELD has manhandled every damn top face in the company, other than HHH.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Takertheman said:


> So...Sex with Kelly Kelly > John Cena?


Sadly I can't rep you


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

dean ambrose is so cool


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

SHIELD! GET TO THE CHOPPA!!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Believe...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I hope the have a rematch at Extreme Rules. Would sell the ppv for me.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

What a fucking match that was. :mark:


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This SHIELD push is legit, guys are going over everyone. Legends, Champions, Top Faces. Legit stable.


----------



## 2Intense (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

SHIELD FTW


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Great match. This feud is definitely continuing with Taker involved.

Well, now that RAW is over time to watch something.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The hounds of justice prevails yet again!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

WWE are basically saying "fuck it" when it comes to Ambrose's personality. You can't subdue or put a gimmick on natural crazy. The only thing they've changed about him is him not talking about crack moms and swearing.

Rollins. You adorable bastard. :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Australian said:


> who the fuck was the legal man in all that haha


Reigns was the ref botched it.
I think taker was supposed to try to pin ambrose for a non count , taker should have gotten up confused then speared and pin attempt


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

D Bry looked legit sad...like he was thinking that they really should have been booked to win


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This should have been on a ppv. Seriously.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Such a good match. Sorry to post this again, but:


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Damn! Believe it bitches,


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

so i guess punk being gone for awhile is a good thing.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Bit of a shit, ending, but very, very good match.

Looks like Fandango is at the House Show


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Awesome match. Shit ending, but I can forgive it due to the quality of the match. Great stuff.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

It had to be a cheap ending tbh


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

dat ending....... *smh*


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I really wish that went on alot longer I was so into it

I want 30 minutes and up at extreme rules. That was fun to watch


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Bob the Jobber said:


> I'm fucking marking out.
> 
> SHIELD has manhandled every damn top face in the company, *other than HHH*.


Not gonna happen is it.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Genesis 1.0 said:


> This SHIELD push is legit, guys are going over everyone. Legends, Champions, Top Faces. Legit stable.


lol they only beat daniel bryan, calm down


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

As great as that was (and it WAS), there's no way that shouldn't have been a PPV match.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Brothers of Destruction should double chokeslam Daniel Bryan for that.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



SASpurs2120 said:


> Great Match...Shittiest ending possible


Agreed, Ambrose should have done something after a miss headbutt at least..


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

They're doing that again at Extreme Rules, right? And forever after?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So the show will end with Ryback confronting Foley and Cena will come out to save Foley.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



SASpurs2120 said:


> Great Match...Shittiest ending possible


I just wish Ambrose could have hit his finisher


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I love how JBL puts The Shield over.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Great fucking match! Of course it wouldn't main even though. Daniel Bryan, Taker, Kane, Rollins, Ambrose, and Reigns all in the same ring tearing the roof down. Fuck that was great. Nothing in the main event will top it. Why WWE hasn't pulled the trigger on Bryan but continue to push Swagger and Del Rio just pisses me off.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Now this is a rematch I would watch at Extreme Rules. Fuck that Triple H/Lesnar bull


----------



## xvaj (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*



Starbuck said:


> *
> * The Undertaker, Kane and Daniel Bryan vs. The Shield is up next. The Undertaker makes his way out but is confronted by The Shield before anything can happen. Team Hell No make the save and they all brawl before the match starts. Bryan starts off with Ambrose but tags in Taker. Taker gets offense on Ambrose, hits Old School and tagged in Kane. Taker looked great. Match goes long also. Taker with several tags and big spots including a spear from Roman Reigns. Bryan goes for the flying headbutt but Ambrose moves and gets the pin. Winners, The Shield.*


BoD need to reunited and get rid of D. Byran...he sucks.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The fucking SHIELD. I guess Bryan just had to be the one to take the pin. 

And this Foley/Ryback segment could be a disaster. It's one thing with Foley/Punk, but Ryback can't really talk. Like, at all.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Bryan followed Taker out of the ring begging for a hug after the match had finished and when they got behind the curtain he still had the mic and shouted "he hugged me!" to massive "YES!" chants.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Very solid match.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Novak Djokovic said:


> I love how JBL puts The Shield over.


Someone has to. The other two are shit.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Fucking great match, I'd love to see this again at Extreme Rules


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*Wanted to see D-Bry try to hug Taker :lol*


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So amazing Shield/Undertaker/Daniel Byran match to Mick Foley confronting Ryback? What a botch to not have something that could headline a PPV be last on Raw.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***










Was it good for y'all, too?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



PacoAwesome said:


> Great fucking match! Of course it wouldn't main even though. Daniel Bryan, Taker, Kane, Rollins, Ambrose, and Reigns all in the same ring tearing the roof down. Fuck that was great. Nothing in the main event will top it. Why WWE hasn't pulled the trigger on Bryan but continue to push Swagger and Del Rio just pisses me off.


Because Bryan doesn't need to be in the title hunt to remain over and relevant. Fucked up, but that's how it goes. Get over = not in the title picture because boring characters need the title rub.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ryback Rules, stupid!! :ryback :mickfoley


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Kane shoulda ate the pin, woulda made it much more impactful... But whatever I'm not complaining


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ummmm so who cares about Foley confronting Ryback? And where the hell is Fandango?


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Osize10 said:


> D Bry looked legit sad...like he was thinking that they really should have been booked to win


They had him eat the pin and cost the brothers of destruction the match because he went oopsy whoopsy! and fell on his face. 
Vince legit hates the guy


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



NathWFC said:


> Bryan followed Taker out of the ring begging for a hug after the match had finished and when they got behind the curtain he still had the mic and shouted "he hugged me!" to massive "YES!" chants.


That's awesome I wish they aired that.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

And this ladies and gentlemen, is how you utilize the extra hour.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Amazing match, as the shield ones always are.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Confused as to why that match just happened on Raw.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



shutupchico said:


> so i guess punk being gone for awhile is a good thing.


:jordan3


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



NathWFC said:


> Bryan followed Taker out of the ring begging for a hug after the match had finished and when they got behind the curtain he still had the mic and shouted "he hugged me!" to massive "YES!" chants.


Fucking Epic


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

They could just re-air that match at the ER PPV and I'd be happy.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Weird thing is if Raw went off the air now it's be a a meh show with a great main to make you go home happy. Damn this hour 3.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Bob the Jobber said:


> I'm fucking marking out.
> 
> SHIELD has manhandled every damn top face in the company, other than HHH.












It'll come. Maybe not today or next week but it'll come and somewhere, a pink baby bunny will die because of it.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

How do they follow that?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



SubZero3:16 said:


> Ummmm so who cares about Foley confronting Ryback? And where the hell is Fandango?


the non spoiler card said he is facing Regal


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

40 mins to go= Can you say 30 mins of :cena3


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

Yeah i told you guys,...it was obvious they'd edit the show lol Sad yet true :/


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Bob the Jobber said:


> I'm fucking marking out.
> 
> SHIELD has manhandled every damn top face in the company, other than HHH.


like that would ever happen:lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Osize10 said:


> D Bry looked legit sad...like he was thinking that they really should have been booked to win


So now he's going to fake an injury and walk out, right?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Man, might as well not watch the rest of the show, nothing going to top that.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Man Cole is botching the reporting of Rocks' tweets.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



x78 said:


> Confused as to why that match just happened on Raw.


Probably because Taker wanted to wrestle over seas.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw SPOILER Discussion Thread 4/22/13 **POST/DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD ONLY*

* After the six-man, Bryan wants a huge from The Undertaker but Taker walks off. Bryan insists Taker hugged him behind the curtain earlier. Kane and Bryan hug it out to end the segment.

Did they cut this? :/


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:cole1: Tore my tendons off of my pelvis's face...

fpalm


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Surgery on a torn muscle, he's worked out on... ok.......


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Wait, his tendons came off his pelvis and his intestines came out of his abdomen when he did a Rock Bottom? Okay.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*I'm just happy as hell to see that WWE has really high hopes with The Shield. (Y)*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

What I'm hearing here is "Rock! Please come back! We love you!".


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



ShadowCat said:


> How do they follow that?


HHH and Lesnar join forces and recruit the Rock. SHIELD goes over. :mark::mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*Bitch.*


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Yay boos for Cena


----------



## Tedorse (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Thank god they didnt edit out the boos for Cena


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cena got boos :lmao


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Nice boo for Cena. Will keep watching for now.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

DEM BOOS!

:mark: :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Let the hate flow UK.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The Ryback.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Thought they were editing? Those boos were legit and lengthy. :cornette


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Amazing match. Damn. That should have main evented Raw...wait, so what's the point in keeping tuned in still?


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The Ryback  :cena


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Wow, they didn't fuck with our Cena boo's.


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The ryback ? WTF


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cena is such a terrible actor :lol


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Why is Cena saying The Ryback? What the fuck.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

wtf is "the ryback" ffs


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Did they actually add 'the' to Rybacks name?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*Gottamn, them' boos :lmao*


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> It'll come. Maybe not today or next week but it'll come and somewhere, a pink baby bunny will die because of it.


Definitely. I'll give HHH tremendous credit on this one, his pet project is over like gangbusters. Hoping he falls on the sword to put them over even further.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ryback should still be a face


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The WWE has ruined these backstage interviews and segments when they started showing the crowd watching them.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



SaviorBeeRad™ said:


> Agreed, Ambrose should have done something after a miss headbutt at least..


Everything about it was great. Only two fuck ups, Bryan letting his legs stay crossed after "what's his name" let go to tag, and that shit stain ending.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Well that's a wrap for the show. That Taker vs Shield match was the peak, its all downhill now.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Am I the only one that cringes when Cena says, "The Ryback"?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I hate how Ryback turns on Cena means he turns on everyone.

Didn't Ryback protect Mick last year from Punk? You'd think he'd remember that considering his beef is only with Cena.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Mick is trying to get the crowd to like Cena. Give it up, Mick, it ain't happening.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



El Barto said:


> Let the hate flow UK.












Good, goooood


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Foleys hair :lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

No editing for Cena's boos? WHAT?!

Where's the logic in that? They've practically edited the whole show, but they won't add cheers for their TOP STAR?


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The Ryback is the new The Rock :datass


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I feel like watching another hour of Raw after that is like watching the Office after Steve Carell left. It's technically not ending, but we all know it's over.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Guess his 'Copter finally got here?!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

He got a new dancer


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



wrasslinsreal said:


> wtf is "the ryback" ffs


"The Ryback" was coined by GOATface, Daniel Bryan, when they were riding in the car together.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Fandango has a new dancer, anyone know who it is?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



LigerJ81 said:


> 40 mins to go= Can you say 30 mins of :cena3


Yeah, gonna go play Gears of War after I watch London dance here. Fucking Jersey actually put this clown over. Amazing.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

DA-DA-DA-DA-DA-DA-DA!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Summer Rae is horrible. :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Following the greatness of that six-way with.........this.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*That pop for Fandango :mark:
*


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

oooh....switched up with a blondie..



:HHH2


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cena should have given Foley a barbed wire 2x4

FAAAAANNNDAAAANNNNGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Fuck they got rid of the super hot dancer.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

New dancer?


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

A blonde for a change!


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

YES YES finally regal on raw again !


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Blueforce7 said:


> Did they actually add 'the' to Rybacks name?


Daniel Bryan started doing that first as a joke.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Summer Rae?


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Takertheman said:


> What if they had Iron Sheik come out and argue with Scott Steiner?


Steiner Iron Sheik class but shooting wise I can beat the fuck out of him break his back make him humble. You ask him Hogan FACKIN ****** SHIT! I make you humble and fook yer ass!!

You humble noone, there is a 27% chance of rain in Australia, combined with ya bodyFAT of 47% and mah 66% chance of kickin your nuts, that leaves 60% of our combined 200% chance of humbling somebody to you! But subtract your 60% from my 140% gets me still 80% and if we add that with my 140% and consider the 23% chance of peanuts in mah toast sandwich and the 12 % alcohol in your aftershave leaves me with a 255% chance, while you only got your 60% minus the 52% chance of your balls falling off! So 255:8 says you humble noone!

FACKIN BULLSHIT! If I win Lottery Ticket first thing I do is I get 50% dead dogs to beat the fuck out of the Hulk Hogan, afterwards they break your back and make you humble!


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

OW SHIT ITS THE MAIN EVENT :mark: 

FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANDAAAAAAANGO!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Finally FANDANGOAT!! I can ignore Cena now.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

HOLY COW........THAT BLONDE IS AMAZING


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Isnt that the girl from NXT.


----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Fandango doubling up!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Kelly Kelly:O


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The original dancer will always be the best. I miss her for her bitch face.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I'm still LOL'n at the crowd chanting with Fandango's theme


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

DADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADADA:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The newest IWC bandwagon sensation Fandango. 



Who just went on AFTER the UT first free tv match in years.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Bitchface was soooo much better than Summer Rae... who is in charge of this shit?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This is Fandangos 3rd dancing partner!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I though that was Jillian Hall for a Minute, what was she doing when she came out?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Eww Summer Rae...I want the old dancer back please!


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> No editing for Cena's boos? WHAT?!
> 
> Where's the logic in that? They've practically edited the whole show, but they won't add cheers for their TOP STAR?


Maybe....just maybe nothing was edited..........

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Summer Rae


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



TheAussieRocket said:


> Why is Cena saying The Ryback? What the fuck.


He's channeling his inner Mike Adamle.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Dat Summer Rae.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I'd Fandango dat blonde.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That needs to be the girl to stay there permanently


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Finally! Summer Rae! Paige not far behind me thinks.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Dear White People,

Fucking stop dancing. You can't. At all.

Signed,

The Rest of Humanity.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Summer looks so out of place here


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*EHHH EH! EH EH, EHHHH EHH EEEE!*


----------



## Tedorse (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Is that Summer Rae? Shes fucking hot


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



cindel25 said:


> Eww Summer Rae...I want the old dancer back please!


there's been like 4 of em dude.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

OH let me guess they will have Regal already in the ring so they can edit out his huge pop?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

FUCK YOU WWE...FUCK YOU.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I think it's cute that a theme is more over then the wrestler


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

where's the orginal woman who usually accompanies him, what's with the kelly kelly knockoff


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I'd love to hear JBL call Summer Rae "The Next Mrs. Layfield" lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Welcome to Uk is... Fandango!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Chan Hung said:


> Ryback should still be a face


He is a face :cena2


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Paige is going to debut as one of Fandango's dancers isn't she


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



HHHGame78 said:


> Finally! Summer Rae! Paige not far behind me thinks.


As what, thats the question


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Skybs said:


> *I'm just happy as hell to see that WWE has really high hopes with The Shield. (Y)*


Snap, I just hope Vince knows that Ambrose & Rollins are the star's of that show not taking anything from Reign's he done a good job himself.


----------



## 2Intense (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Da-da--daduhdudhduduhduuhduhdh da dadu h duh duh


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Summer Rae is such a fugly chick..


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Although Fandango looks better with the Brunette lol


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

In midst of my marking out, I missed the fact that Fandango has a new dancer. Who's the blonde?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Is that summer rae? If so why is the WWE wasting her by having her be a valet?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Man. SHIELD's list of victims is as impressive as can be.

HHH must have some huge plan in mind for them -- hopefully not being fed to Cena.


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

i swear to god if theres no regal entrance,i will fuckin scream haha


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Where's Wade??

Unless he's with the Smackdown people.


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Yo that blonde is hot as hell.. damn


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



KuritaDavion said:


> Dear White People,
> 
> Fucking stop dancing. You can't. At all.
> 
> ...


Shan't. 

Sincerely,

White Folks


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Dalexian said:


> Bitchface was soooo much better than Summer Rae... who is in charge of this shit?


Bitchface has her own work to do. She doesn't have time to travel with WWE overseas. 

Summer Rae is a horrible replacement though.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Love how crazy the arena gets for the song.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The Ryback: turns heel to turn face :ryback :vince


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

We all want the old dancer back so next week Lawler will do a promo where they bring her back and then we'll be like ''Aww, you ruined her now.''


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Fandango looking like a mega star right now.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



TJC93 said:


> Paige is going to debut as one of Fandango's dancers isn't she


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



birthday_massacre said:


> Is that summer rae? If so why is the WWE wasting her by having her be a valet?


What else is she going to do?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That rumor was right. Its summer rae from nxt


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I predict jobber entrance for Regal.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Bob the Jobber said:


> Man. SHIELD's list of victims is as impressive as can be.
> 
> HHH must have some huge plan in mind for them -- hopefully not being fed to Cena.


Someone has to take them down eventually :HHH2


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Can Fandango get a red-head dancer to go with him? I would lose my shit at that.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I've seen that bimbo before. Is she on NXT? The Kelly Kelly lookalike.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

More proof that Cena is the greatest heel of all time: Anyone that turns heel against him is automatically over as a face.



YoungGun_UK said:


> Someone has to take them down eventually :HHH2


LOL! Would it really surprise anyone if that happened? 

They surround the ring. HHH pedigrees them all one by one. Stands upon their corpses and spits water in the air.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



El Barto said:


> In midst of my marking out, I missed the fact that Fandango has a new dancer. Who's the blonde?


Summer Rae, future GOAT Diva who should definitely not be dancing with Fandango.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Ham and Egger said:


> Fandango looking like a mega star right now.


Amazing how two weeks can change that?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Asenath said:


> Shan't.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> White Folks


Never hurts to try though.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Y2-Jerk said:


> Can Fandango get a red-head dancer to go with him? I would lose my shit at that.


Fandango with So Cal Val if she left TNA?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I've seen that bimbo before. Is she on NXT? The Kelly Kelly lookalike.


Yeah, except she ACTUALLY looks attractive unlike Kelly


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Let the A's breathe sign :lol


----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



iwatchwrestling said:


> Where's Wade??
> 
> Unless he's with the Smackdown people.



He's with Smackdown. Been in a match with Gabriel all week. 


The Hellicopter could only hold 4 people too


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ladies, watch your drinks!


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



El Barto said:


> In midst of my marking out, I missed the fact that Fandango has a new dancer. Who's the blonde?


The Blonde is a chick called Summer Rae, from the NXT roster.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


>


what the fuck

why did he do that? I laughed


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



kregnaz said:


> Steiner Iron Sheik class but shooting wise I can beat the fuck out of him break his back make him humble. You ask him Hogan FACKIN ****** SHIT! I make you humble and fook yer ass!!
> 
> You humble noone, there is a 27% chance of rain in Australia, combined with ya bodyFAT of 47% and mah 66% chance of kickin your nuts, that leaves 60% of our combined 200% chance of humbling somebody to you! But subtract your 60% from my 140% gets me still 80% and if we add that with my 140% and consider the 23% chance of peanuts in mah toast sandwich and the 12 % alcohol in your aftershave leaves me with a 255% chance, while you only got your 60% minus the 52% chance of your balls falling off! So 255:8 says you humble noone!
> 
> FACKIN BULLSHIT! If I win Lottery Ticket first thing I do is I get 50% dead dogs to beat the fuck out of the Hulk Hogan, afterwards they break your back and make you humble!





> You know iron sheek! He maybe the greatest but you know what..i know what the greatest is, and the greatest is---....your looking at him, and to all my freaks out there,iron sheik isn't bad..but he may be the greatest but noooo *Kisses bicep* Big Poppa Pump is the greatest


: you beat me to it


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Summer Rae is horrible. Bring back the chick he was using.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

"Look guys, Ziggler doesn't get a pop, Sandow gets crickets, and Jericho gets muted, that's fine. Cena not getting booed? Nobody's gonna buy that, it's just not believable." :vince


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Regal!!!! :mark:


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

LOL REGAL


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Lord Steven Regal? He still wrestles?!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Dat Regal theme song


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Regal! :mark:


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



TJC93 said:


> Paige is going to debut as one of Fandango's dancers isn't she


How dare you, Take it back.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*Regal :mark:*


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 

The GOAT is here!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

William regal!!


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Did they nerf the crowd reaction.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I guess Regal has enough clout to get a real entrance in his home country.


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

yes yes fucking Yes !


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

William Regal? This is sad


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

dat pop for Regal :datass


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Who's this weathered old woma..........oh it's Regal.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Are they really editing regals cheers?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



TheAussieRocket said:


> The Blonde is a chick called Summer Rae, from the NXT roster.


First I heard of her, found her on twitter.



> Summer Rae WWE ‏@RealSummerWWE 8h
> 
> I'm in Cardiff tonight and ready to #fandangoing the night away! #WWECardiff


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Regal :mark:


----------



## Sharp_Shooter (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

MARKING THE FUCK OUT!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Bob the Jobber said:


> LOL! Would it really surprise anyone if that happened?


I don't know. It's my personal fan theory that HHH keeps them undefeated to measure his backstage pull against Vince's. 

God, Regal. Silver Fox status.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

William Regal. Thought he was done wrestling.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

DAT REGAL!!


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

FUCK YES REGAL


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

A Regal appearance.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Lol at the 'If Regal jobs we riot' sign. Good to see him and the obligatory pop. A proper legend.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Regal always comes out to wrestle when they're in england. hm


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

William Motherfucking Regal with one of the best intros ever still.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Stand up, stand up and clap for this man.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So they put Fandango up against the home town hero so he won't get cheered?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



LigerJ81 said:


> Fandango with So Cal Val if she left TNA?


Great Idea!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

FFS. Editing Regal out. Jesus.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The fans singing Fandango's theme is almost as bad the YES/NO Chants.

(N) at Summer Rae being Fandango's new dancer

fpalm at jobbing William Regal to Fandango


----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Fucking edited POP. The noise was way too muted for the reaction he got!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Love the "If Regal jobs, we riot" sign.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Oh this is going to be quick. Regal's already doing the comeback.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Takertheman said:


> Yeah, except she ACTUALLY looks attractive unlike Kelly


Not as attractive as the babe in your sig. Can't wait for her to debut.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Anyone hear Cole OWN Jerry?

"This is the only country that you got your name chanted in"
"No, that happened in New Jersey."

COLE FTW


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

WOW Regal put some pounds on him


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



DX-Superkick said:


> So they put Fandango up against the home town hero so he won't get cheered?


Bingo. Vince logic.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So shield wins...Im sure regal will lose...WWE says screw you London. :vince


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I'd love to see Regal bring back the European belt or get the IC belt or something. One more fun midcard title run.
Why not? He can still outwork the majority of the roster and he's a dynamite speaker.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Regal as the GM was a thing of beauty. That damn Wellness Policy.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***






Regal!


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Regal gotta lay off those crumpets


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Regal is also a much better seller than Zigs.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Why is JBL so intent on burying Fandango?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Da fuck?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

wtf?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Kaitlyn's Tweets made an Appearance :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

His finisher is The Wave of the Future? Kazarian would be proud.


----------



## 2Intense (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

And absolutely no reaction to his finishing move. :lol


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



iwatchwrestling said:


> Anyone hear Cole OWN Jerry?
> 
> "This is the only country that you got your name chanted in"
> "No, that happened in New Jersey."
> ...


A thing of beauty


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

WTF they made Regal lose like that fast?

and LOL at Lawler calling him William Regal, then JBL saying that was WCW


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Fandango with Generic Finisher #4. Somebody's going to get the Roll Of The Dice soon aren't they?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

LOL @ HOW REGAL JUST LOST. HAHAHAHA

Terrible. Stay out of the ring, Regal.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Regal putting over talent. :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:lawler "Steve Regal" :lawler


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

where the hell is fandango's old dancer, not liking this cheap kelly kelly knockoff


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> Regal as the GM was a thing of beauty. That damn Wellness Policy.


He is doing God's work down in Florida, though. So it all works out in the end.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Not as attractive as the babe in your sig. Can't wait for her to debut.


True, and same here.



kregnaz said:


> Steiner Iron Sheik class but shooting wise I can beat the fuck out of him break his back make him humble. You ask him Hogan FACKIN ****** SHIT! I make you humble and fook yer ass!!
> 
> You humble noone, there is a 27% chance of rain in Australia, combined with ya bodyFAT of 47% and mah 66% chance of kickin your nuts, that leaves 60% of our combined 200% chance of humbling somebody to you! But subtract your 60% from my 140% gets me still 80% and if we add that with my 140% and consider the 23% chance of peanuts in mah toast sandwich and the 12 % alcohol in your aftershave leaves me with a 255% chance, while you only got your 60% minus the 52% chance of your balls falling off! So 255:8 says you humble noone!
> 
> FACKIN BULLSHIT! If I win Lottery Ticket first thing I do is I get 50% dead dogs to beat the fuck out of the Hulk Hogan, afterwards they break your back and make you humble!


You sir, are a gentleman and a scholar for this.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



LigerJ81 said:


> Kaitlyn's Tweets made an Appearance :mark:


Id rather her Tits made an appearance


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Clever booking there. Fandango vs Regal was always going to get a great reaction. Well done Creative.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Summer rae is flat chested dam it!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

God Fandango is so bad...fucking brits


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

A wild Jericho appears.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



richyque said:


> Summer rae is flat chested dam it!


Oh don't worry, this is the WWE. She'll get them done


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



virus21 said:


> Id rather her Tits made an appearance


This


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Summer is smoking hot..get her away from that guy..

[email protected]! Yeah baby!


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Start dancing with her! :lmao


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Jericho is just fantastic. :lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Summer Rae is pretty hot...


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Jericho just put her over.


----------



## Tedorse (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

These are the best types of midcard feuds. Both guys get huge reactions and the face is crazy loved.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Summer is the ugly love child of Maryse and Daizee Haze. 

Jericho must be missing Kelly Kelly.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Jericho is stealing his act! 

And that chick is hot!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Yes!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Jericho invented dancing with a valet


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



KuritaDavion said:


> Fandango with Generic Finisher #4. Somebody's going to get the Roll Of The Dice soon aren't they?


That should be the name of his finisher and he can just do some random generic finisher


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I wonder if they'll acknowledge the fact that Summer Rae is trending worldwide?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



hazuki said:


> Jericho just put her over.


He's addicted to it. He'll put anything over.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Inb4 AJ wins!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Damn that was hot


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao JERICHO :mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That Divas theme. Is SOOOO BAD!!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Hate that Divas hype music.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

LOL. First I beat you up and then I steal your bitch. Jericho is awesome.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Y2GOAT


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Fire her fandango! 

Bitchface would never danced with Jericho!


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

MOTY up next


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Y2GOAT..


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:StephenA



That fucking song for the divas match


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So Fandango can only wrestle against all time great in ring performers to hide his lack of ability huh?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> Summer is the ugly love child of Maryse and Daizee Haze.
> 
> Jericho must be missing Kelly Kelly.


Agreed x 100000.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

A Divas division of 6! :lmao

Oh wait, I forgot the Bellas. 

8!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

lol ok. Regal/Dango and the fun ensued afterwards was awesome. Y2J and summer rae :mark:


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Takertheman said:


> Jericho invented dancing with a valet


Jericho invented dancing in general :lol


----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Diva match LAST?! ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Y2Troll upshowing Fandango. This is how you make a feud entertaining.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So Regal gets squashed at home? At least let him wrestle for a few more minutes. Still good to see him though.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Diva's battle royal?? After The Undertaker? Welp, time to watch some cat videos.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

SUMMER RAE!


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

LOL @ people calling that girl ugly


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Dem legs,.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Look at that Divas roster. Wow. Who's missing, a drunk, a drunk, the plastic twins and Nattie.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

LOL, that was good. I'm liking this Jericho-Fandango feud. They just keep jumping each other, it's awesome.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Mr. Steal Yo Gurl :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

JBL continuing his Midas touch on commentary
On Y2J - "the only WWE superstar to appear on Dancing with the Stars who hasn't dated George Clooney".


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Hahahaha awesome. Jeee Riiii Choooooo (you gotta breathe the o's)!!!

Also, Summer Rae = legs that go on forever. I approve!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

GodDAMN that girl was smokin hot though.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

edit


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

A Battle Royal with five divas? :lmao How is that supposed to taken seriously? 

And, AJ's winning.


----------



## Tedorse (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Harrigan said:


> Diva match LAST?! ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!!!


Yeah, Divas match is main event over Undertaker


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

It's weird to see a mid card feud actualy have a storyline.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Nice view there for that section of the crowd.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> A Divas division of 6! :lmao
> 
> Oh wait, I forgot the Bellas.
> 
> 8!


10 if you count the new boobs


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Someone call Mike Knox, Fandango took his finisher!


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

And now for our main event...

Yeah. I'm fucking serious. Fuck this company.


----------



## 2Intense (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



TJC93 said:


>



What the heck is that ?! :lol


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Summer Rae to win the Divas battle royale :mark:


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Diva's battle royal? Fail. Just fail. AJ to win because the writers have no fucking imagination.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Divas Main Eventing a Raw again followed up by Ryback/Foley Face off


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Davion McCool said:


> And now for our main event...
> 
> Yeah. I'm fucking serious. Fuck this company.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Hopefully Jericho and Fandango have an awesome match at Extreme Rules like Jericho and Punk had last year. That match was awesome and if Jericho and Fandango can just capture half of that you've got a great mid card show stealer.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The guy in this Norelco commercial was hotter all beardy and chest-hairy.

I have lost interest in the matches, so I'm in for the commercials.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Lillyart_14 said:


> Diva's battle royal? Fail. Just fail. AJ to win because the writers have no fucking imagination.


AJ to win because the division is that fucking bad


----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



virus21 said:


> edit



I meant last match, but yeah, awesome way to finish the last 30 mins of a show...! 

Divas & :cena


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Botchamania material right ere


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



TJC93 said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao da fuck


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



2Intense said:


> What the heck is that ?! :lol


The Cena everybody wanna see


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



SubZero3:16 said:


> Diva's battle royal?? After The Undertaker? Welp, time to watch some cat videos.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



TJC93 said:


>


Make-A-Wish


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

ADR vs. Swagger again??? WHY??


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Daaaaammmn Kaitlyn!!!


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

With promos like that...as well as looks..easy to see why he is still over despite doing fuck all :lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

God I love Kaitlyns tits


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Look at all these divas.

Ahahahahaha


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Yes Kaitlin... You are overdressed. Now sit on my face.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Hello Kaitlyn! 

And hello to your left & right frontal orbs too!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

We bring you the Managers you love too see introducing some guys in tights to fight again..... SD is getting really bad.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Oh...Why is she talking? And here come the FIVE participants.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

what the fuck is this music? HAHA


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Lotta love the divas all getting a jobber enterance and coming down together.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This is sad. So sad. :lmao


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

WHERE THE ACTUAL FUCK IS NATTIE?


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I'm going for a Leyla win for the UK crowd


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Every Friday night "my name is Randy Orton" . :sadpanda:


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Damn all the divas comming out at the same time. The WWe gives no fucks about them


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Askana is still employed?


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Layla!!


----------



## 2Intense (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Lol at this joke of a division


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Hoping for Naomi to win but who I'm I kidding.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

A battle royal of 5??? LoLoLoL


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

It's only been a few weeks removed from WM and a WM main event has been given away on tv about 12,000 time...


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

AJ got a bigger name pop than Layla, in the UK

I fucking despise that bubblegum pop diva song to hell


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Look at that fucking division, I wish Paige was in this.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I hope Kaitlyn was being sarcastic.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

what kind of reasoning is that?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao AJ


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

THANK YOU TAMINA


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

AJ was about to kiss her


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Go AJ!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao Guess AJ though Tamina was a man. Easy mistake.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Aw. No HLA.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

AJ out for the match, sneaks a win.

Boom.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

AJ Wins. 

Just hurry the fuck up please.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

AJ wanting that huge ass :lmao


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Just give me Layla and AJ Lord. I wouldn't ask for anything else ever.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

AJ you kinky freak lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Wow! AJ ate that kick!!!! :lol


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Holy shit AJ got owned. :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Wow they really must need that Time for Cena or Vince just doesnt give a fuck about the Divas

Also
AJ found her next soulmate after Dolph?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Fuck, I thought they were going to kiss.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So The Bellas cheated to beat Kaitlyn so they're disqualified from competing in a number one contender battle royal for the divas title, but when every other heel on the roster cheats they get away with it. fpalm


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

took lawler 2 seconds before he started perving on kaitlin


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

AJ going ***** there for a sec?


----------



## Sharp_Shooter (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Piss break.

I remember the days when the divas used to be a Wank Break


----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Asenath said:


> WHERE THE ACTUAL FUCK IS NATTIE?


She's house showing it against Alicia Fox in Cardiff


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

lol didnt even go over the top ffs


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

AJ's dead, y'all.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Damn nice kick to AJ, by the way anyone else hoping for AJ to makeout with a girl here?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So this is how the determine which star gets which diva on the "tour", 

1st out = US Champ Sex
2nd out = IC Champ
3rd out = wHC etc etcc..


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Hey in TNA Mickie might be going heel and is challenging for the title. Just saying


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

AJ you got knocked the fuck out!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Aksana went through the middle rope = no elimination :cole1


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

AJ in the process of selling that kick like death.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I want to rearview Naomi :kobe4


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This is so bad.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

AJ died.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Bellas disqualified? er.. okay. I genuinely thought one of them would be next in line for the title. weird.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

why didnt the WWE admit summer rae is trending


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I fucking hate everything.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*AJ looks dead :lmao*


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Harrigan said:


> She's house showing it against Alicia Fox in Cardiff


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Nostalgia said:


> So The Bellas cheated to beat Kaitlyn so they're disqualified from competing in a number one contender battle royal for the divas title, but when every other heel on the roster cheats they get away with it. fpalm


LOL Let me guess the bella are still in the U.S.A


----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This match needs more Santino!!!


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I know people like to joke about certain performers getting no reaction but this really is getting *no reaction*. Like... empty arena no reaction.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Naomi, AJ, and Layla are the hottest current divas. Now please end the damn match. Tho Naomi is actually pretty damn good.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

haha that was great


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Passed out AJ.

Begin the rape jokes.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

please she weighs 80 pounds...shes not that heavy

predictable is ..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Just roll her out. Jesus.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

A limp, lifeless AJ.

What the result would be if half the WF got her.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

AJ doin a great impression of Fandango's date.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Lol. This battle royal...I can't


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Knew AJ would win


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Dat possum-playing short-buser.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

AJ Wins AJ Wins AJ Wins!!!!!


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

stupid


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

??? :lol


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



KuritaDavion said:


> A limp, lifeless AJ.
> 
> What the result would be if half the WF got her.


Jesus :lmao.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Couldn't even lift AJ, Layla..


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Worst battle royal ever!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Classic AJ :lol


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> why didnt the WWE admit summer rae is trending


Considering the fact this happened HOURS ago...... cut WWE some slack.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

What a sad division.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Lillyart_14 said:


> Diva's battle royal? Fail. Just fail. AJ to win because the writers have no fucking imagination.


:clap

You predicted the future! Well it's pre-taped so past-future.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao at that end to the match


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*Kaitlyn is just so :yum:*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Nice camera work as AJ got out of the ring, lol


----------



## 2Intense (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This needed more "You can't wrestle" chants.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

And people want Paige to be part of that


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

AJ took a senzu bean.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ziggler WHC
AJ Women's Champ
Big E, get that WWE belt of fruity pebble!
And then top it off with some tag team gold


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I can't believe this shit is following that 6-man tag.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Brodus Clay in a movie? lol, K.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

fpalm another WWE worthless film


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Imagine Kharma in this division.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

More shitty WWE movies.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Best part of the match was looking at Kaitlyns tits


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Brodus Clay in a movie? The WWE is really scrapping the barrel


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Brodus Clay theatrical advert, that'll bring in the big money. :vince3


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Atleast We see Brodus in the Trailer unlike Wade in his Movie :HHH2


----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Buckley said:


> Passed out AJ.
> 
> Begin the rape jokes.


After what we witnessed in the Big E match earlier, these jokes are too easy.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Brodus Clay in a movie? No thank you, WWE.


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Someone please tell me I didn't just see Brodus Clay


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

FUCK YES! MORE TRAILERS! I WANT TO SEE THIS THING SO MANY TIMES THAT I COULD RECITE IT WORD FOR WORD!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*Time for THE RYBACK :ryback*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



The Ratman said:


> Best part of the match was looking at Kaitlyns tits


Only good part of that match


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I can't with this stupid looking movie.

And Foley hobbling is a tad heartbreaking. Especially after watching his doc.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

LAWLZ, Ryuhei Kitamura is reduced to directing WWE Studios films?

HAHAAHAHAH


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Here comes dat cheap pop


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

IWC gets their AJ/Kaitlyn feud that they wanted. 

Funny how people thought The Bellas were going to come in and take the title and stop that feud from happening, sadly that's not happening.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



KuritaDavion said:


> A limp, lifeless AJ.
> 
> What the result would be if half the WF got her.


Hell yea. She would star in ghetto gaggers at my house.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Please WWE stop making movies


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Evilerk said:


> please she weighs 80 pounds...shes not that heavy
> 
> predictable is ..


115 lbs. :ziggler3


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

COME ON! IT'S BEEN LIKE A MINUTE! SHOW THE TRAILER AGAIN!

WWE FILMS! I CAN'T GET ENOUGH!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Oh fuck!! Another WWE movie? They are going to kill RAW the week its going to premier. I still haven't forgiven them for The Call segments.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



KuritaDavion said:


> A limp, lifeless AJ.
> 
> What the result would be if half the WF got her.


Personally, I would get her out of that arena, plant her on my couch, get some unhealthy junk food on the way, would wake her up with a "cigarette" and a PS3 controller with Little Big Planet already running in two player mode, you know, the chilled slow approach


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So a 5 women diva battle royal, main evented Raw, over the best match Raw has seen in over a year. k.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

HEY! WHO WANTS TO SEE THE MOVIE TRAILER WITH BRODUS CLAY AGAIN!!!

COME ON! SHOW IT AGAIN! IT LOOKS AWESOME!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Berzerker's Beard said:


> COME ON! IT'S BEEN LIKE A MINUTE! SHOW THE TRAILER AGAIN!
> 
> WWE FILMS! I CAN'T GET ENOUGH!


Stop that!! Vince might take you seriously.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I guess it's time for Cena to come out and save Foley from Ryback.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

UH OH I THINK IT'S THAT TIME!

TIME TO SHOW THE TRAILER FOR THE LATEST WWE FILM!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

kregnaz said:


> Personally, I would get her out of that arena, plant her on my couch, get some unhealthy junk food on the way, would wake her up with a "cigarette" and a PS3 controller with Little Big Planet already running in two player mode, you know, the chilled slow approach


You call your dick a "cigarette"? fpalm


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Joseph92 said:


> I guess it's time for Cena to come out and save Foley from Ryback.


the ryback*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



El Barto said:


> Hell yea. She would star in ghetto gaggers at my house.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Foley!!!


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Mrs Foley's baby boy!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Foleys fucking haircut


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

When faces turn heel, why does Foley have to show up. aka CM Punk turning heel against The Rock.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ten bucks says Foley will desperately try and get some cheers for Cena by kissing his ass.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Foley should have brought a barbed wire 2x4 not a chair :no:


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Foleys hair is cray


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

FUCK MICK FOLEY! THIS IS HORSESHIT! THE GUY IS PAST HIS PRIME!

WE NEED TO SEE THAT TRAILER AGAIN! AND SHIT.. WHILE THEY'RE AT IT LET'S WATCH THE ONE FOR THE CALL TOO! IT'S BEEN AWHILE!


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



KuritaDavion said:


>


God damn the gifs are cracking me up tonight.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Foley yes! Ryback Yes! Cena...nah


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Hey everyone, remember when Ryback stood protecting Foley after Punk attacked him at the end of Raw?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Dat Foley! Can't pass up an ass whopping.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Just...10...minutes...left.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I still dont see why Foley, or anyone besides Cena for that matter, have a reason to be afraid of Ryback when Ryback said he just wants Cena.

But I guess when you attack Cena, you turn your back on the "WWE Universe"...


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cena to make the save ...sigh.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Arcade said:


> You call your dick a "cigarette"? fpalm


He's talkin bout dat Ganja, I wager.

On topic, the battle royal was weak, but AJ with her "You saved me!!" and hopping in Tamina's arms was hilarious. She sold the kick to the face well, and I finally get my Kaitlyn/AJ feud. There's always a silver lining, all you need to know is where to look


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Alright, fuck that. Off to sleep. G'nite.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Hat to stop dem Goldberg chants


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Now the crowd is silent.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

When did Ryback join Team Rocket?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

"Keep Calm and Feed Me More" lol


----------



## 2Intense (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ryback FTW


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Arcade said:


> You call your dick a "cigarette"? fpalm



Well he could have called it a "loosey"


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So does wearing a beanie signify a full heel turn?


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



virus21 said:


> Only good part of that match


Second best part as gor me AJ was best part


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh fuck!! Another WWE movie? They are going to kill RAW the week its going to premier. I still haven't forgiven them for The Call segments.


The commercial with Kane & Halle Berry was actually pretty hilarious :lmao


----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Different music?!


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ryback looks badass with that beanie


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Holy cow Ryback is really edited


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

What is it about being in a feud with John Cena that adds a certain something to a man?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That beanie hat worked for Brock :vince3


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This is just going to be another poor attempt of Cena trying to win over some fans..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ryback. 

Loses at Wrestlemania, Gets WWE Title Shot! 

Yeeeeehaha! LOGIC!


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Berzerker's Beard said:


> FUCK MICK FOLEY! THIS IS HORSESHIT! THE GUY IS PAST HIS PRIME!
> 
> WE NEED TO SEE THAT TRAILER AGAIN! AND SHIT.. WHILE THEY'RE AT IT LET'S WATCH THE ONE FOR THE CALL TOO! IT'S BEEN AWHILE!


You can leave now


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I DON'T WANNA SEE RYBACK UNLESS IT'S IN THE NEXT WWE FILM!!

SPEAKING OF WHICH... HOW ABOUT THAT TRAILER!


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

It's easy to determine who is heel in the WWE, they either wear hats or have wet hair


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Did they edit Ryback to no pop?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I'm so over Foley playing the damn role of Iyanla Vanzant. This isn't Fix My Life.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Still with the Goldberg chants.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

HE'S MICK FOLEY


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

>goldberg chants again

People just keep failing me so hard by continuing to do this shit


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Those fucking Goldberg chants need to stop.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So people mark for Lesnar with the knit cap so Ryback tries it. Sorry you don't look as badass as Lesnar. Doesn't work for ya bud.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Beanies = bad boys, stupid.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Foley !


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

foley as rybacks manager would be sick tbh


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Foley with his random yelling promos.

Oh boy.


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Berzerker's Beard said:


> I DON'T WANNA SEE RYBACK UNLESS IT'S IN THE NEXT WWE FILM!!
> 
> SPEAKING OF WHICH... HOW ABOUT THAT TRAILER!


seriously? you're still going on with this shit?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Berzerker's Beard said:


> I DON'T WANNA SEE RYBACK UNLESS IT'S IN THE NEXT WWE FILM!!
> 
> SPEAKING OF WHICH... HOW ABOUT THAT TRAILER!


Go home, Beard. You're drunk.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

SHUT UP MICK! NO ONE WANTS TO BUY YOUR STUPID DVD'S!!!

COMB YOUR HAIR DIRTBAG!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So what does any of this have to do with Foley? Nothing, oh yeah


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Berzerker's Beard said:


> I DON'T WANNA SEE RYBACK UNLESS IT'S IN THE NEXT WWE FILM!!
> 
> SPEAKING OF WHICH... HOW ABOUT THAT TRAILER!


Your cracking me up with this awesome sarcasm dude :lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Why does Foley have Inigo Montoya's hairstyle?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ryback this is your life!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ryback make things right? COLE, IT'S CENA THAT NEVER CAME TO RYBACK'S AID, NOT THE OTHER WAY AROUND! :lmao


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Trifektah said:


> Why does Foley have Inigo Montoya's hairstyle?


He's playing a 14th Century madman at the Renaissance fair this summer.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Why the hell do they keep bring up Ryback not helping Cena??? We all know why he didn't help!!


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

foley to turn heel here and manage ryback from now on imo


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

enough of the goldberg chants


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Mick Foley to do the first ever this is your wife for Cena, featuring Ryback


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



iwatchwrestling said:


> Hey everyone, remember when Ryback stood protecting Foley after Punk attacked him at the end of Raw?


What? You mean like 5 months ago? No.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

AND I LIKED IT


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ryback is the face here, and nothing they do will convince me otherwise.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Hopefully this will put a definite lid on those still claiming Ryback isn't a heel. They've turned him completely, same as Punk, you start fucking with Foley.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Did Lawler just agree with logic? HOLY FUCK!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Fuck I have DVR and I noticed I didn't even think of fast-forwarding Fandango's entrance...I swear it was because of the blonde...


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

GOLDBERG


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

FOLEY IS WASTING HIS TIME! RYBACK WILL BE A MID-CARD COMEDY HEEL IN SIX MONTHS!


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The man on a defeated streak on a PPV!!!......


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Trifektah said:


> Why does Foley have Inigo Montoya's hairstyle?


HELLO

My name is Mick Foley...I'm here to make Cena look good...

...I'm prepared to die


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

please god foley turn heel and manage ryback


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Can't take a company by storm if you lose at every PPV said company runs.


----------



## 2Intense (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

good promo


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Super:cena3 To The Rescue


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

"You...might....just....have...to...sit...through....my....obviously.....scripted....dialogue...."


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ryback bobs for apples in the toilet and he likes it


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

OH HE'S SHOUTING NOW


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ryback getting Foley doing his thing, way to make your 'heel' look useless Vince.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Yo dawg, I heard you liked recaps


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Foley this isn't about you.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

HE DIDN'T MAKE DIAGRAMS!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Oh I disagree, we've seen the best Ryback has to offer. And it's horrible.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Wow, Foley just said Ryback will be WWE Champ one day.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Everytime Ryback talks, it's like he's trying to not shit himself.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Props to Mick for trying to make something out of nothing, but this is stupid.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Foley with dat high horse.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So Ryback isn't allowed to be angry if his so called friend doesn't help him when he's in trouble. 

If my friend let me get my ass kicked by three guys in a bar, I'd be pissed at him too and leave him hanging first chance I got.


----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

LOUD NOISES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ryback to get out the ring and walk up the ramp like...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Shut up, STUPID!


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

surely foley turns heel here and hits cena


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Rybacks mic skills are SOOOO bad.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

GOD SHUT UP FOOLEY!!!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

SHUT UP, DAD. DON'T TELL ME HOW TO LIVE!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

SHUT UP STUPID!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*SHUT UP!!!!*


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

You also won thanks to Steve Austin helping you...


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Jesus Ryback is like straight out of the IWC


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*"SHUT UP" :mark:*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Put the mic to your mouth, Skip.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

SHUT UP..... FOLEY...... SHUT UP........


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Stoopid!!!


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This is fucking boss!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

SHUT UP......FOLEY.

Like the world's most stereotypical bully jock.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This is a little painful to watch tbh. Lol at Ryback 'you selling more DVDs?'


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

SHUT UP! FOLEY! 

LOL! New meme coming. 

Ren & Stimpy's Lout Brothers are being channeled here.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

His skull is hollow!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Harrigan said:


> LOUD NOISES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!













:lol at the super cena comment.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

You tell him Ryback! Tell him why you mad!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ryback telling what some of the people on these forums think


----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



wrestle_champion said:


> Everytime Ryback talks, it's like he's trying to not shit himself.


TBF, if I ate 43 meals a day I'd struggle to hold it in.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

SuperCena reference.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

SUPER CENA


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

what exactly has ryback done wrong in this feud


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Super Cena!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Super Cena


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The Ryback said SuperCena :cena


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

"With your archaic messages about the past." :StephenA


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

haha he mentioned supercena


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



chargebeam said:


> What a sad division.


The division has divas who can wrestle just they aren't given time to be allowed tp have a good division.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

lol at Ryback calling him super cena

Anyone willing to bet Ryback has an ear piece under his hat feeding him lines?

FEED ME MORE LINES


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

He's right in the front of the line with Bo and Wes on the short bus. This motherfucker. :lmao


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Why is it that whenever WWE wants to execute a Face-Heel-Turn they put the IWC's words in his mouth?


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

"I wanted to send a message to SuperCena, I did it" - Rybacks best line of all time.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*Them head smacks :lmao :lmao*


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

SUPER CENA


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

THESE STUPID *hits head* PEOPLE


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

He called him Super Cena?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

SUPER CENA :lmao:


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

If they wanted to do a Superman/Doomsday angle then they should've booked it like the fucking storyline where Doomsday is a beast who says nothing and just wrecks shit.

Ryback on the mic = no tickets sold


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

lmao

This is funny


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ryback is great. It's a shame this match is happening at a b-ppv.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Funny, Ryback sounds like an improved and bigger version than recent Anderson, I like his promo, and it is NOT taped, take that haters


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Is Shut Up his new catch phrase?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh damn!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

You Fat Lazy Pathetic Bastard hahaha


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Yeah Foley, you fat pathetic lazy bastard.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Not a very PG night for WWE programming :austin


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

He was like Phillip Hoffman in Punch Drunk Love there.

"SHUT UP. SHUT UP. SHUT SHUT SHUT SHUT SHUT SHUT SHUT SHUT SHUT UP. SHUT UP."


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

i officially like ryback now


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



The Brown Horatio said:


> what exactly has ryback done wrong in this feud


:cena4 I decree that he is a bad guy!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ryback is harsh damn, I like this


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ryback is Ghost Rider Now?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cue Cena in 3....2....1.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ryback promo> John Cena


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ryback doing a good job of pissing people off...


And people say stop using veterans..Jericho/Mankind helping gets guys over..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Papa Foley is all like "Come at me bro!" lol.


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

"You fat, pathetic lazy bastard!"

Me: Well, that escalated quickly.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Fat, pathetic, lazy, bastard. That's sig worthy and holy shit Ryback was intense till Cena came out.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cena right on cue.. For fuck sake.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Fastest Cena of all time. SuperCena


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cena gets booed making the save for Foley. Wow.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Is it too much to ask for Foley to turn on Cena?

More SHIELD?

Thank You Vince.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

fuck...


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Foley reminded me of Cartman right then LOL


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Heel Ryback is entertaining.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Shithead lost his shirt already, Vince will be pissed :lmao


----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Well, that kiss was awkward


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

There you fucking go! I knew Ryback had it in him, that was GREAT


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Fuck off Cena u cunt. 

Edit: The Shield!!!!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Something big is about to happen.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Shield vs Cena to end the night?

Never seen that before.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

what the fuck is happening....


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*OH SHIT!!! :mark:*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Shield


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Credit to Ryback for working hard during this promo. 

And the Shield with their 27th appearance tonight. WHERE'S TAKER??


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Believe in the Shield motherfuckers!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So, maybe BOTH OF YOU should get out of the ring?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Holy fucking shit guys things are actually happening.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

the shield is so flucking cool baby!!!!

that theme that theme


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Shield!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

SHIELD


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ryback was pretty damn good in that promo. His character isn't intelligent, it's intense. He knocked it out, IMO.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Are they gonna make this like theSMACKDOWN BRAWL? !!!!!



:ex: :ex:


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cena looking to run away, and he's the face in this feud...


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ryback about to get his ass handed too him.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Is that the fourth man!? It's the fourth man!


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

JOIN UP WITH RYBACK TIME


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

"See how it feels Ryback" :lmao I can't...


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Gonna be a swerve commin


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

but whose side is he on!!!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I hope they run after Cena

"See how it feels Ryback."
"What goes around comes around."
REALLY WWE!?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cena stamping out Bullying the world over...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So Cena does the exact same thing Ryback has accused him of doing multiple times in the past and Ryback did to him once last week. 

OUR HERO EVERYBODY!!!


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ryback impressed me on the mic. Not sure if my expectations were low for him or if it really was that good


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Boo this man more :cena


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



kregnaz said:


> Funny, Ryback sounds like an improved and bigger version than recent Anderson, I like his promo, and it is NOT taped, take that haters


Um, technically it is.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

If Ryback is the fourth man......also hate the pro-face crowd.

EDIT I mean announce team.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

God Cole, shut the fuck up.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ryback is in the Shield fpalm


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This actually doesn't makes sense. 

Nevermind, Cena's helping. DAT GOOD GUY


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Seriously how is Cena the face, go fuck yourself. :cena4


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

???


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

LISTEN TO THIS CROWD!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Obvious. UGH.


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



TripleG said:


> So Cena does the exact same thing Ryback has accused him of doing multiple times in the past and Ryback did to him once last week.
> 
> OUR HERO EVERYBODY!!!


Guess again! 

:vince


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Alrighty then....


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*He saves him :lmao*


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

NVM.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Some of the worst chair shots in the history of people being hit with chairs.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Oh Cena the fucking hero. You aint fooling anyone anymore Cena.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ryback is the forth man? He has betrayed WCW?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



TripleG said:


> So Cena does the exact same thing Ryback has accused him of doing multiple times in the past and Ryback did to him once last week.
> 
> OUR HERO EVERYBODY!!!


Yes, yes he is. Saving the day. :vince


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Well that was some bullshit.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Oh fuck Super Cena to the rescue.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Stone Cold Steve Cena cleared the ring of TRASH with that steel chair. Come on, now.

:austin


----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

GO SUPA CENA


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*STOP ZOOMING THE GOD DAM FUCKING CAMERA IN AND OUT WWE*


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Good boy John.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Fuck that.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Be a star :cena2


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

oh go away cena, hand me a barf bucket. f this


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cena :mark:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Good fucking god. :lmao

OUR HERO


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

CONGRATULATIONS RYBACK! YOU WILL HAVE THE PLEASURE OF JOBBING TO SANTINO BY SUMMERSLAM!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



imthemountie said:


> Ryback impressed me on the mic. Not sure if my expectations were low for him or if it really was that good


He has the lines being fed to him through an ear piece. That is why he had the hat on


----------



## Tedorse (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Wait, he saved him, then FU'd him? Why? Cunt


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Is dat it


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The shield to hand UT his first loss in YEARS only to be fended off by Super Cena. Face-fucking-palm. CENA OVERCOMES THE ODDS AGAIN GUYS!!!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Just checked my purse. I'm fresh out of fucks, John Cena.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

SuperCena killed them all as always


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

In 1 minute Cena buried The Shield and then Ryback.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Seriously...

They had a huge opportunity here and they wasted it and made it the same old shit...


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

lol

What. The. Fuck.

Taker should bitchslap Vince for putting that nonsense over their 6-man match.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ryback is the 4th man!!!


...or not


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

fpalm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So the top four heels on the show just got trounced by Cena. 

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Welp There goes ER :cena3


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Let me guess Ryback vs Cena is a chairs match


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Raw ending in hour 2 with Shield/BOD & DB = Awesome
Raw ending in hour 3 with Ryback/Cena and The Shield = Some bullshit.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

FACE fpalm


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This will be a long couple of months..


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ladies and Gentlemen your WWE Title feud is based off of "Waaahh you didn't help me when I got jumped or something!"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

And that just happened.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Well at least we didn't have to listen to him talk. Good thing the 17 time champion and 2 time Rumble winner got a rub off the guy
who hasn't won a PPV match yet.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

should of had ryback lead the shield with a foley heel turn.....ultimate stable with foley managing


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Geez taking Super Cena to the extreme


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Apart from Taker, shithouse RAW once again.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*Ryback on the mic :mark: :mark:*


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Man...I remember when WWE would cut off after something like that...hated it but made me crave more.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> He has the lines being fed to him through an ear piece. That is why he had the hat on


Ryback is actually quite intelligent in interviews he does.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

dem chair shots


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Looks like to me Cena was trying to get some of The Shield shine...no1curr about him or this ridiculous feud with Ryback.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Silent Alarm said:


> Some of the worst chair shots in the history of people being hit with chairs.


They can't aim for the head anymore


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Harrigan said:


> TBF, if I ate 43 meals a day I'd struggle to hold it in.


43? Really? I need proof to back this up. :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I'll just pretend that the show ended after the 6 man match.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cena being booed while saving Foley :lmao

The black guys in the crowd flipping Cena off when he came out were the highlight of the show.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Well then...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Does anyone actually think Ryback will win at ER?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

"The Cena era has begun"

Nice to see John Boy getting that much needed rub.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Joseph92 said:


> Does anyone actually think Ryback will win at ER?


Do I think he could win? Sure.

Do I think he'll take the title? Nope.


----------



## 2Intense (Jan 30, 2012)

Fuck Cena seriously.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



wrestle_champion said:


> 43? Really? I need proof to back this up. :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

So all The Undertaker, Kane and Daniel Bryan needed to defeat The Shield was a chair?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



wrestle_champion said:


> 43? Really? I need proof to back this up. :lol


I may have misread. It might only be 38.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I can imagine Vince on his deathbed in ten years with an iron grip on HHH's hand saying "Look into my eyes Hunter.....don't....turn....Cena...heel! Promise me!" When HHH promises, Vince lets out a death rattle, his bowels release and he passes into the great beyond.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The commentary hypocrisy in that final segment baffles me. 

*Cena jumps off the apron and walks away*

"Ryback, now you know what it feels like"

*Cena gives an AA to Ryback who briefly looked down and away from Cena*

"AA! AA!"

And if it was the opposite, we'd be hearing about what a bad person Ryback is. I know this isn't the first time shit like this has happened, but it just gets me every single time. :lmao

Oh, and Ryback will stand his ground against The Shield but leave the ring when confronted by Cena (and that happened last week before The Shield's music hit). :lmao


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

good show, I like to see more of this from the WWE...


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

It's sad that The Shield were over at the end of hour 2, then get buried at the end of hour 3 by Super Cena. What was the point of the Shield showing up at the end?

The main event should have clearly been the tag match with the Shield ending the show as Raw fades, which would have got them over a tad more.

Instead we get John Cena with his typical nonsense.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



wrasslinsreal said:


> should of had ryback lead the shield with a foley heel turn.....ultimate stable with foley managing


Keep the Shield as is but Foley with Ryback would be kinda cool.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Thank you Cena, I will now go to bed knowing you saved me from the evil men


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Silent Alarm said:


> Some of the worst chair shots in the history of people being hit with chairs.


No more head shots.

You know, CTE and all that.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



kregnaz said:


>


This is my favorite video on all of Youtube. I miss seeing Al Snow on my TV regularly.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lol Ryback with a live mic is funny. Hope ppl see the difference between a pre recorded promo and one that isnt.. Terrible ending but overall great Raw for me, though I did only catch the last hour due to work.

How were the first 2.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Ryback on the mic has been great recently.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

So 3 hours of badly-edited RAW. I probably enjoyed 25 minutes in total. Shame.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Joseph92 said:


> Does anyone actually think Ryback will win at ER?


Do fish drive cars?


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

I reviewed Raw with pics(and gifs later) here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/04/wwe-monday-night-raw-4222013-results.html

Overall thoughts: The show had its ups and downs but the ups were a lot better than the downs. This was good overall and Seth Rollins was probably the highlight of the show. It was good to see Regal, but I wish he would have been in there longer.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

People really aren't giving Ryback a chance. Say what you will, Goldberg wasn't any better in promos or in matches yet he was massively over. And Ryback actually cares about the business.


----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

Well, Fuck you Cena!

The Sheild can fuck everyone up but SupaCena jumps in with a chair and they shit themselves. 


SMDH.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

If Cena gets the upper hand this week, then does that mean that Ryback will destroy Cena the next week?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***

so when it looked like cena was leaving ryback to get beaten up by the shield they were advocating it and saying what goes around comes around, yet when ryback did it they made it sound like a damn crime had taken place. Then Cena attacks and AA's ryback who didn't even attack or provoke and it's met with a muted response and called retribution yet when ryback did it to cena whilst also having reasonable motives he was being scrutinized for it fpalm

who the fuck writes this shit ffs, it's like something a 6 year old would whip out whilst playing a wrestling game, no logic whatsoever


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> So all The Undertaker, Kane and Daniel Bryan needed to defeat The Shield was a chair?


ikr Way to make the UT six man pointless. This is WWE where everything has to be fucked up.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Asenath said:


> This is my favorite video on all of Youtube. I miss seeing Al Snow on my TV regularly.


Maybe you should watch TNA. He´s on every week.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

I never complain about the ending, but wow, that was bad. That benefited nobody and killed the entire angle. Great job.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

BlueRover said:


> People really aren't giving Ryback a chance. Say what you will, Goldberg wasn't any better in promos or in matches yet he was massively over. And Ryback actually cares about the business.


I think he's good enough on the mic to see this slightly off, slightly frantic scumbag character. That one line against Foley was nice.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Seriously though, The Shield runs away from a chair after facing Taker? Who books this shit?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

So how was the disappointment tonight, friends? :


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

BlueRover said:


> *People really aren't giving Ryback a chance*. Say what you will, Goldberg wasn't any better in promos or in matches yet he was massively over. And Ryback actually cares about the business.


It's the WWE that didn't give him a chance. He went from being portrayed a dominant monster to a cookie cutter buff guy heel. He will not benefit from this program whatsoever and he will be dancing with Brodus and Tensai by the summer.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

shitty creative writers.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

SuperCena: Gets jackhammered and speared, kicks out at 2


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

KO Bossy said:


> So how was the disappointment tonight, friends? :












The highlight was obviously the 6 man tag but after that it went downhill quickly.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

If you tilt your head sideways and squint, the end bit with the Shield could make sense. They're wore out from wrestling three of the best in the company, they nearly got killed, and they have to go in again. I'd call it a day after a couple chair shots if I'd had a match like that.


----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> So all The Undertaker, Kane and Daniel Bryan needed to defeat The Shield was a chair?


Genuine :lmao


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Did John boy seriously just destroy all four of the companys biggest heels single handedly? What? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow. Just wow. That ending made no sense. :lmao :lol :lmao

I like Ryback's new edge though. I wish Cena's other friends, Sheamus and Orton, would find that edge too.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



El Barto said:


> Do fish drive cars?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

The only logic reasoning (look at me trying to invoke logic in the WWE) is that Cena is in cahoots with The Shield and he was paying them to put him over with the chair.

But on a serious note, fuck you Vince.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Seriously though, The Shield runs away from a chair after facing Taker? Who books this shit?



:vince2


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

The new Ryback is pretty awesome.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Damn, I was hoping Foley would hit Cena with the chair.


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> So how was the disappointment tonight, friends? :


Disappointing.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The 6 man tag was the best thing that happened tonite


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

On the plus side, cena buried only 4 wrestlers tonight


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

So how many people said they aren't watching it anymore? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Ending was a major fail, but overall decent show. Really enjoyed seeing the tag match with the BoD and Daniel Bryan vs The Shield. Only thing that match was missing was a tombstone by the Undertaker.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck me, this was pretty horrible. More and more I watch this shit, I feel less compel to watch this shit.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Seriously though, The Shield runs away from a chair after facing Taker? Who books this shit?


Not only did they face UT. They *defeated* him. Bullshit ending that helped no one but :cena2


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

So who's ready for Next week's Trailer filled Raw?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



kregnaz said:


>


Ryback gets gassed just from eating. :steebiej

Not sure what kind of injustice Ryback committed to get attacked by THE SHIELD tonight either, especially when they just went after Cena last week.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

You haven't really made it as a heel in this business until they've brought in Mick Foley to deliver his overly passionate "back in my day" speech for the 207th time.

I guess Foley has to work overtime since Piper isn't around to do it these days.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Berzerker's Beard said:


> You haven't really made it as a heel in this business until they've brought in Mick Foley to deliver his overly passionate "back in my day" speech for the 207th time.
> 
> I guess Foley has to work overtime since Piper isn't around to do it these days.


:lmao 

Quote of the week


----------



## TheWannabeWriter (Oct 4, 2011)

Good: Jericho/Fandango interaction, Sandow getting a win, 6 man tag match

Bad: John Cena being John Cena, Trips, pointless filler squash matches, missing half the roster, John Boy again, Ziggler/Jericho match was a let down, Summer Rae replacing bitch face hot dancer, Cody losing to Tensai, and finally John Boy again.

Really Bad: Divas battle royale, -1 rating for even airing that.

Give it a 5/10.


----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



dan the marino said:


> Ryback gets gassed just from eating. :steebiej
> 
> Not sure what kind of injustice Ryback committed to get attacked by THE SHIELD tonight either, especially when they just went after Cena last week.


Isn't the term "meat sweats"?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Cycloneon said:


> So how many people said they aren't watching it anymore?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Well I can't speak for everyone but I tuned in two weeks ago just to watch the WM fallout, last week because of the previous week's hot crowd, and tonight for the Taker match. 

My break is starting now though, honestly. :jt7


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Everybody that keeps saying the shield is buried need to just shut the fuck up. Seriously, shut the fuck up.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm not a fan but Ryback is delivering. His promos have improved massively from last year. Anyone shitting on him atm is clueless.

We all know he's not going to come out of this feud with Cena with the title but it's hardly a complete burial if he doesn't.

He'll be moved to the WHC scene some time after (or win the Raw/Smackdown MITB) and likely be given a run with it before the end of the year. If it goes well he'll be WWE champion in the future. Is he great in the ring? No. Can he still have good matches and feuds? Of course. 

Raw overall was above average. Last week was fucking awful so no point complaining tonight.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Snoth said:


> Everybody that keeps saying the shield is buried need to just shut the fuck up. Seriously, shut the fuck up.


Vince didn't really bury them but he just fucked up the whole credibility of everyone involved in the six man tag match. Really Cena with a chair was all that was needed to cause the Shield to retreat? Really??


----------



## blink_41sum_182 (Apr 9, 2011)

Ryback was actually pretty good on the mic for the 2nd week in a row. I'm not a huge fan but he's not as bad as I thought he was going to be. Too bad Cena will bury him.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

you people really overreact. shield arent buried, they are getting those tag titles at extreme rules.


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

Only things that were good were Jericho/Dolph and the six man... the rest was terrible with Cesaro getting squashed by R-Truth, Rhodes losing to Tensai (he was on the verge of main eventing in 2011 and now he's losing to ALBERT in filler matches), Ryder getting squashed by Langston despite trying to reinvent himself, Regal getting squashed, and the Shield AND Ryback getting overcome by Cena, when the Shield were put over by the BOD. Cena does not need the rub anymore, he's been the top guy for eight years! He can't get any more over! Had to get it out of my system. Editing the crowd sucked too but was expected.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Why is the Shield even a part of this god awful storyline?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Snoth said:


> Everybody that keeps saying the shield is buried need to just shut the fuck up. Seriously, shut the fuck up.


Remember, it involves cena. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

GOD said:


> you people really overreact. shield arent buried, they are getting those tag titles at extreme rules.


Too bad Tag Titles stopped meaning anything after 2002.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

You want to see buried, looked as Ryder. He hasn't recovered since that stuff with Kane way back when. 

Shield are getting great booking, as heels, they flee any time they don't have an advantage. That's nothing new.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Trifektah said:


> Too bad Tag Titles stopped meaning anything after 2002.


its going to eventually lead up to a bryan/kane program hopefully.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Cena and Ryback suck so much they have to drag Foley and Shield into it to make it interesting and it still sucks.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*BELIEVE IN THE MOTHER FUCKING SHIELD*

That 6 man tag match was PPV worthy, props to Taker for coming through. The fans really got a treat with that one. It's almost like Jericho and Ziggles lose their chem the more they face off, not sure, but the match was just off, still decent thou. And Ryback is pretty nice on the mic, it's just his facial expressions. LOL at the smarks calling him boring. Ryback did a nice job in that segment and hit Mick hard because what he said was true. the fuck do we need foley telling every heel what they need to do to be a great champ, why doesn't he tell every MITB winner who successfully cashed in the same speech? :lol

Overall, the show was very enjoyable, and the wave shit that the crowd did during Ziggler's match blew my mind. :lmao loved it.

Edit: AJ :mark:


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

cena is seriously killing this company


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

I loved Raw. So much fucking Shield. Ahhh

Finally they get the Raw screen-time they deserve.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I knew I should've stop watching after Fandango came on. But noooooo, I had to see how it ended.:shaq


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Here's the deal:

I believe in the Shield.

But what I don't believe in is Vince and his booking team. As good as the Shield look now, all I have to do is look down WWE's roster and see constant reminders of why I shouldn't expect this to last, nor get excited for anything they do.

Btw, Raw was meh at best. Ryback's character shift still doesn't click with me. They really should've done a better job with him before this.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

That was the ending??? You sons of fucking bitches.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



ElTerrible said:


> Maybe you should watch TNA. He´s on every week.


Everyone here should give TNA a try in general. Especially the people complaining each and every week about RAW. If you've never seen Impact, especially recently, give it a try, please.


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

Xist2inspire said:


> Here's the deal:
> 
> I believe in the Shield.
> 
> ...


The Shield have beaten
John Cena
Ryback(Three times)
Sheamus(Three times)
Randy Orton
The Undertaker
The Big Show
Chris Jericho
Kane & Daniel Bryan(Twice)

Right there is every main event face expect Alberto Del Rio, and they've beat them all without losing. What more do people want out of these guys? They could go on a jobbing spree now and still be seen as a huge force.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Vince didn't really bury them but he just fucked up the whole credibility of everyone involved in the six man tag match. Really Cena with a chair was all that was needed to cause the Shield to retreat? Really??


Ya their credibility is shot. fpalm please


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/22/13 **NO SPOILERS***



P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Everyone here should give TNA a try in general. Especially the people complaining each and every week about RAW. If you've never seen Impact, especially recently, give it a try, please.


Raw >>>>> TNA > Smackdown 

That's just my opinion though.


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

Not even 90 minutes into RAW, so far I've seen R-Truth rapping (couldn't understand anything beyond "Whassup"), Cesaro's so-called yodeling, and Tons of Funk -- TWICE. It's official, I've outgrown this shit, off to bed I go.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

Smitson said:


> The Shield have beaten
> John Cena
> Ryback(Three times)
> Sheamus(Three times)
> ...


lets see where their holding 6 months to a year from now when the group is split up and they all go their separate ways liek the nexus did . its not that hard to look up and down the roster with guys like ryder, sandow, cesaro, barret, rhodes , miz etc of guys who were at point being booked strong to very strong and are now booked liek shit . 

vince and creative (mainly vince) falls in and out of love with guys and thats why there are so many who get start-stop pushes and why wwe has made so few stars over the past several years. 

so while shield are booked strongly now , lets see what happens down the line when vince sours on them or 1 of them ( or wants to " test" them ) . the track record is very poor when it comes to these type of things


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

dan the marino said:


> Well I can't speak for everyone but I tuned in two weeks ago just to watch the WM fallout, last week because of the previous week's hot crowd, and tonight for the Taker match.
> *
> My break is starting now though, honestly.* :jt7


Same here, I did just that from 2011 really. 

How long have you been doing this, man?


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> lets see where their holding 6 months to a year from now when the group is split up and they all go their separate ways liek the nexus did


to be fair nexus LOST their first big match at summerslam whereas shield have won EVERY match since debuting 6 months ago, wwe have been so protective of the shield they haven't even lost by pinfall during darkmatches or during houseshows despite being in the ring with cena on dozens of occasions and cena has won 99% of matches at houseshows clean by pinfall over the past few years

at this stage nexus (ie 6 months in) were about to break up as well


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Here's the thing... it might not've been the greatest of shows, but on a personal level, I got to see Heyman, HHH (and a Pedigree), Foley and most importantly, 'Taker, live and in person for the first time ever, all in one night - so I definitely got my money's worth. Also got to see The Shield for the first time, Jericho again and Regal was a nice bonus. It was a much better show than last year's, and when you're watching live, the three hours doesn't drag as much as it does on tv, and of course there are no adverts constantly interrupting the action. They didn't show the Shield's 'copter landing, nor their backstage promo during the live show. Also as far as I know, they weren't selling Punk's new shirt, only the yellow one.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh shit I forgot HHH was supposed to say something about the challenge. What happened exactly?


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

Shield match was great, especially Bryan and Rollins.


----------



## Pikesburgh (Apr 9, 2013)

Not trying to defend Cena....but I actually didn't mind how it ended! It shows the ONLY way Cena can ever get the upper hand on The Shield is with a weapon! He can't beat them with his 2 bare hands, can't beat them 3 on 3. He needs a weapon. I liked it, but I still wanted to see Ryback & The Shield vs Cena, Undertaker, Kane & Daniel Bryan in an all out brawl.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I am going to give Raw a mild thumbs up this week for one reason: THE FUCKING SHIELD!!!

They were all over the show and every time they popped up, it was awesome. Their entrance on the helicopter was awesome. Their backstage promo was awesome. Their attack on Team Hell No was awesome. The six man tag felt like a big match and thankfully they got the win. It was just A+ material all around. Having Undertaker on the opposing side really made the match and their victory feel huge (even if they didn't pin Taker himself). The Shield has faced teams including Ryback, Sheamus, Orton, Cena, & Undertaker, and have yet to suffer a loss. That makes them look pretty damn strong in my book. 

Another thing I liked about Raw, Fandango continues to be awesome and he bounced back a little bit this week from the atrocious segment that took place last week. 

The rest of the show was pretty forgettable. Mostly throwaway matches and segments. The Dolph/Jericho match was disappointingly "meh" largely due to the crowd shitting all over it for some reason. If the Fandango sing along is going to catch on, I hope the fans keep it just to Fandango because when it breaks out into other matches, it just becomes annoying and it hurts the show. HHH beats up Heyman again, and I don't care. The closing segment saw Foley get a good talking segment out of Ryback, once again showing how he can get the best out of anybody. The intensity was there, even if elements of the story make no damn sense. Did we really need Tons of Funk in multiple segments? I mean I know that gave us a double dose of Sandow & Cody too, but no mic time for Sandow takes away from that experience. The Divas Battle Royal was awful. Aj was the only one that stood out and she hardly did anything. Cena beating up Ryback & The Shield though was just one of those typical annoyances that go hand in hand with Cena's character. I wouldn't go as far to say they "buried" The Shield. It just made me roll my eyes because once again, Superficial Cena has to stand tall for whatever goddamn reason. 

So Raw was all about The Shield tonight. They stole the show with The Undertaker & Fandango being the runner ups for MVP. Everything else was the typical forgettable fodder, but so much went into building The Shield up that the show was worth it.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Undertaker really impressed me tonight as it the first time I seen him on raw and wrestle in awhile. He can still got and he is badass

The shield finally impressed me a lot tonight great entrance, promo,attack,match,beat down

Also fandango is doing a good job considering that bad gimmick imho 

Sweet T impressed me with the senton and such


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Although I'm not a Ryback fan, I think what everyone was thinking late last year, where he beats Big Show at WM for WHC would have been better than the Del Rio reign. Then Dolph could have cashed in and Ryback could be chasing Dolph to get it back. A couple of Ryback / Big E clashes before Ryback takes the belt back, could have really worked well. 

Instead he turns heel to feed to Cena....


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

Wow, you guys talked the ending down so much, I had to go watch it for myself hahahaha. England was NOT pleased with Cena one bit YOWZAH!!! hahahahahaha. I don't quite recall the last time England boo'd the WWE's number 1 guy. They loved Hogan, Bret, Shawn, Taker, Austin, Rock....... I really don't remember England hating the top guy like this before. 

Feel kinda bad for John, the poor guy. All he ever wanted was for people to believe in a guy with big muscles and no talent. *sniffle* (If I had a "LEAVE BRITTANY ALONE" meme, I'd insert it here lol)


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

The six man tag match was the match of the night, bar none. That's all that needs to be said for this RAW.

Ryback going apeshit and calling Foley a "fat pathetic lazy bastard" was oddly hilarious, though.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Why was Ryback wearing a hat


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Didn't watch RAW tonight and I couldn't care less. I'm not even going to DL it, the WWE is just such a steaming pile of repetiive shit right now that I'm only going to watch when I hear something worth while is going on. I'm sick of shitty booking, I'm sick of having John Cena crammed down my fucking throat week after week, year after year, I'm sick of these boring cookie-cutter characters that have no depth. The product is stale, they can't think outside the box, it's THE SAME OLD SHIT. After WM 30 WWE is going to begin dying a slow miserable death because they're not gonna change (They got money to hold out for a while at least for them). I honestly hope all these Hollywood writers that bimbo Stephanie McMahon hired choke on a bag of dicks and get the hell out of the wrestling business. Today's WWE can only leach off the success of The Attitude/Ruthless Aggression Era and the exposure they got during that time period, the charade is wearing thin at this point. From here on out there's only going to be more and more people like me who just decide "Fuck you WWE, you don't entertain me anymore, I'm done".


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

pryme tyme said:


> Didn't watch RAW tonight and I couldn't care less. I'm not even going to DL it, the WWE is just such a steaming pile of repetiive shit right now that *I'm only going to watch when I hear something worth while is going on*. I'm sick of shitty booking, I'm sick of having John Cena crammed down my fucking throat week after week, year after year, I'm sick of these boring cookie-cutter characters that have no depth. The product is stale, they can't think outside the box, it's THE SAME OLD SHIT. After WM 30 WWE is going to begin dying a slow miserable death because they're not gonna change (They got money to hold out for a while at least for them). I honestly hope all these Hollywood writers that bimbo Stephanie McMahon hired choke on a bag of dicks and get the hell out of the wrestling business, what a disgrace. Today's WWE can only leach off the success of The Attitude/Ruthless Aggression Era and the exposure they got during that time period, the charade is wearing thin at this point. From here on out there's only going to be more and more people like me who just decide "Fuck you WWE, you don't entertain me anymore, I'm done".


'Taker wrestling on RAW for the first time in three years, isn't "worthwhile" enough for you to watch?


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

I only saw the ending and it was decent. I have no idea what's going to happen with Cena and Ryback as far as the finish, but Ryback wont be taking the strap. I couldn't help but to check out the spoilers which saved me the effort of watching. I'm sure it wasn't THAT bad, but it was something I could miss. I gotta check out the Taker match though.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Green Light said:


> Why was Ryback wearing a hat


Looked badass tbh. Lesnar had the same thing at MANIA 29.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

Taker and shield is all I found interesting in my fast forward.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Green Light said:


> Why was Ryback wearing a hat


Just shilling his new merch.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

pryme tyme said:


> Didn't watch RAW tonight and I couldn't care less. I'm not even going to DL it, the WWE is just such a steaming pile of repetiive shit right now that I'm only going to watch when I hear something worth while is going on. I'm sick of shitty booking, I'm sick of having John Cena crammed down my fucking throat week after week, year after year, I'm sick of these boring cookie-cutter characters that have no depth. The product is stale, they can't think outside the box, it's THE SAME OLD SHIT. After WM 30 WWE is going to begin dying a slow miserable death because they're not gonna change (They got money to hold out for a while at least for them). I honestly hope all these Hollywood writers that bimbo Stephanie McMahon hired choke on a bag of dicks and get the hell out of the wrestling business. Today's WWE can only leach off the success of The Attitude/Ruthless Aggression Era and the exposure they got during that time period, the charade is wearing thin at this point. From here on out there's only going to be more and more people like me who just decide "Fuck you WWE, you don't entertain me anymore, I'm done".


Then your loss, you missed a show with some great moments and good matches, congrats. And btw, I really don't see the point of your post. Why post in the Raw thread just to say you didn't watch Raw, then leave a paragraph long ramble about a show you didn't watch?


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Pretty meh show overall. There were some high points but overall I'd say it was a step down from the last 2 weeks.

-So much for the London crowd being insane like all of the Brits on here said would happen. I'm sure it was edited to a degree but they really weren't in to any of the matches except for the 6 man tag. Good thing we kicked your asses in the 1770s and aren't still living that sham.

-The Shield arriving in a helicopter was awesome. I know it was just because they were flying in from the SD house show but that would be really cool to see again. Too bad we didn't get something like that at Mania.

-Jericho/Ziggler was a good match but I don't understand the logic. Jericho loses at WM and has been beaten a few times (I think) since then and he's given a chance to earn a title shot? That also comes out of nowhere since it's not like Ziggler doesn't have people coming after him already.

-Big E is a moose but I get the feeling he's going to fall flat when he's on his own. Hopefully he breaks away from Ziggler soon and that that doesn't lead to a title feud. He's not ready.

-Danielson/Taker/Kane vs. the Shield was far and away the match of the night. It was nice that the crowd got into this one but that's to be expected when Taker is involved. DBD looked like a star and also didn't look bad losing like that. Rollins' personality has really impressed me and Ambrose is still the man.

-I'm so tired of HHH. Is he that insecure that he feels the need to come out and beat on Heyman in every one of their interactions? Just accept the challenge and get your old ass to the back.

-There's really no reason for Rhodes/Sandow to still be feuding with Brodus/Tensai. The tag division is a sad state of affairs when these 4 guys are still going at it with no real prize for the winner.

-Fandango/Regal was fun for what it was. It's always nice to see Regal in action but I wish they would've had more time so we could really see what Fandango can do. Summer Rae is a lot hotter than I remembered.

-Seriously, did Cesaro pull his dong out in front of Steph or something? Truth should be in an ironic tag team, not beating the IC champ and former US champ in back to back weeks. Hopefully this is nothing more than Vince testing Cesaro before he gets a nice big push.

-I never thought I'd say this, but I'm actually interested in an AJ/Kaitlyn feud over the Divas belt. Their styles mesh well and it'll be nice to see an actual backstory behind a feud instead of one just randomly starting because Diva A wants Diva B's title. A Ziggler/AJ power couple angle could be interesting to watch play out.

-Ryback really impressed me on the mic again. I couldn't help but agree with everything he said about Foley as there's really no reason for Mick to keep showing up in Cena's feuds. It's too bad that Ryback's character is going in this new direction only for him to lose at a PPV again.

-Watching and listening to Cena is becoming physically painful. Thankfully we didn't have to listen to him rattle off terrible pop culture references for 20 minutes tonight.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

The Enforcer said:


> Good thing we kicked your asses in the 1770s and aren't still living that sham.


Wow, racist much?


----------



## mattywizzard (Mar 13, 2010)

The Enforcer said:


> Pretty meh show overall. There were some high points but overall I'd say it was a step down from the last 2 weeks.
> 
> -So much for the London crowd being insane like all of the Brits on here said would happen. I'm sure it was edited to a degree but they really weren't in to any of the matches except for the 6 man tag. Good thing we kicked your asses in the 1770s and aren't still living that sham.


People like this are the reason the yanks get a bad rep for being retarded over here. A wrestling crowd was average, just like 90% in the US = Must bring up a war 240 years ago haha


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

The Enforcer said:


> Good thing we kicked your asses in the 1770s and aren't still living that sham.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

mblonde09 said:


> 'Taker wrestling on RAW for the first time in three years, isn't "worthwhile" enough for you to watch?


I was so engulfed by how mad I was after watching RAW last week and the state of the company that I completely forgot! Maybe I picked a bad time to let the pent up rage of watching the WWE get to me lol. I still 100% stand by my comments as far as an overview of the company goes.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

pryme tyme said:


> Didn't watch RAW tonight and I couldn't care less. I'm not even going to DL it, the WWE is just such a steaming pile of repetiive shit right now that I'm only going to watch when I hear something worth while is going on. I'm sick of shitty booking, I'm sick of having John Cena crammed down my fucking throat week after week, year after year, I'm sick of these boring cookie-cutter characters that have no depth. The product is stale, they can't think outside the box, it's THE SAME OLD SHIT. After WM 30 WWE is going to begin dying a slow miserable death because they're not gonna change (They got money to hold out for a while at least for them). I honestly hope all these Hollywood writers that bimbo Stephanie McMahon hired choke on a bag of dicks and get the hell out of the wrestling business. Today's WWE can only leach off the success of The Attitude/Ruthless Aggression Era and the exposure they got during that time period, the charade is wearing thin at this point. From here on out there's only going to be more and more people like me who just decide *"Fuck you WWE, you don't entertain me anymore, I'm done"*.


Yet you're still here. unk2 please son


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Did anyone else come out of that RAW *desperately* wanting to see a Daniel Bryan/Seth Rollins 1 on 1 feud?


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Snoth said:


> Yet you're still here. unk2 please son



I'm still a wrestling fan lmao, I'm just done watching on a weekly basis is all. I'm trying to enjoy it MORE by being picky about which RAW's I watch.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

love the way yanks pop up with how the uk crowds are rubbish. then claim they won a war some years ago. is this the same people that crashed there own ipatchi gunship into bin ladens compound. not to mention them opening fire on there own forces 4 years ago thinking they were taliban. hahahahaha thick as shit. the retard phrase is well documented for the americans. well known around the world for being the retards. now shove that up your pipe and smoke it bitches.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

For the parts I watched, which is Heyman/HHH, Taker match and the Ryback/Foley segment, decent show. 

It's good that they updated the audience on Rock's condition on RAW. Hope everything goes well in Rock's surgery, wish him speedy recovery and hope that he can film Hercules without any concern or pain in a few weeks.

Heyman/HHH was fine, Heyman's job in this promo was to create the biggest entrance pop for HHH and he did it. 

Taker/Shield match was a good TV match, fun to watch Taker working on TV again. 

Foley/Ryback started slow, Foley was great as usual but Ryback just threw generic lines after every part of Foley's promo but then the Ryback promo started when he told Foley to shut up, that was a great promo. This is the best work Ryback has ever done IMO. He sounded natural and had the main event presence. Everything about his appearance worked perfectly. There was one part of the segment when he said "look at you" to Foley, then a moment later some people in the crowd tried to start a Goldberg chant and he immediately cut it off and told them to "shut up and look at him" which was great and a spontaneous moment. In general, that was another level than anything he has done so far. Great work from Ryback and Foley. The segment after that with Cena was decent until the AA, completely unnecessary when they need to rebuild Ryback(The "THE Ryback" and "Super Cena" BS needs to stop BTW). Ryback is getting better every week in his new role. 

There were 3 good segments on this show and that's the main thing I watched so decent show overall.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> For the parts I watched, which is Heyman/HHH, Taker match and the Ryback/Foley segment, decent show.
> 
> It's good that they updated the audience on Rock's condition on RAW. Hope everything goes well in Rock's surgery, wish him speedy recovery and hope that he can film Hercules without any concern or pain in a few weeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

He always had the main event presence, he just needed to be positioned to show it. He did it with Foley on RAW. Like I said, when he shouted random lines during Foley's promo, it wasn't good. When he started his promo on Foley's appearance compared to him, he was great. Also showed much more confidence in working the crowd when he responded to the Goldberg chants.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> He always had the main event presence, he just needed to be positioned to show it. He did it with Foley on RAW. Like I said, when he shouted random lines during Foley's promo, it wasn't good. When he started his promo on Foley's appearance compared to him, he was great. Also showed much more confidence in working the crowd when he responded to the Goldberg chants.


He was completely lost out their. He doesn't know how to pace himself, incoherently yelling for no reason and had to throw in a naughty word for some cheap heat. How did he work the crowd in anyway during the goldberg chant? he looked visibly stressed. And what does it say that he's been on tv for a year and people are still chanting Goldberg at him?

This heel run is going to kill him dead. Before when he was a face I said, "well, at least he's got his feed me more chants" now he's got nothing.

Benjamin Tucker put it best on the PWTorch



> Mick Foley tried his hardest to set up Ryback on the mic with a really passionate promo that you should watch. And Ryback... bombed, to put it lightly. It was borderline funny how badly Ryback started to sound like a petulant five-year-old schoolyard bully, begging Mick Foley to shut up and calling him a fat, old man. His erratic pacing and constant yelling was almost embarrassing, putting him on a promo level akin to Brock Lesnar last year before Paul Heyman was re-hired. In fact, Heyman may be one of the last people who can save this version of Ryback at this point. He was going strong as a face before getting hot-shotted into a heel position he's not ready for, and he desperately needs a mouthpiece. Cena successfully getting the better of Ryback at the end of the show only added insult to injury.


----------



## FeedMeANewGimmick (Mar 23, 2013)

Question

Is that STO Fandango did to Regal his new finisher?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW *"LIKES"*
-Good match between Ziggler and Jericho. Looks like Fandango will still feud with Jericho. I have no problem with that.

-Match of the night goes to the Team Hell No, Undertaker vs The Shield. This was a PPV quality match and I was very impressed with the Shield. They sold a lot of moves and showed that they could hang with the big stars. Nice selling from Rollins especially that Rikishi-like spin after taking a clothesline. 

-It's William Regal! Nice ovation for him. Too bad he's a jobber now and this time to Fan....dan....goooooooo.

-I knew AJ playing possum was going to set her up to be the #1 contender to the Divas Title. I like this. Her and Kaitlyn have history together so this feud will make sense and will be intense.

-Mick Foley and Ryback had a nice promo together. I thought Ryback did a decent job on the mic against Foley. He wasn't too bad. He still looks tough and intimidating even after all his PPV loses. I liked his little jab at Cena with the "Super Cena" line too. Why can't Ryback bring up his history with Cena squashing him and the Nexus from 2010 though? Oh wait, we're supposed to forget that ever happened! 
*
"DISLIKES"*
-There's no need to see Triple H pedigree Paul Heyman. We've seen HHH attack Heyman so many times already. Let the guy go. Just agree with the match and head to the back Hunter.

-Seriously, what did Antonio Cesaro do to deserve this de-push? Is this how awesome wrestlers get treated for being too strong or too impressive? R-Truth has no business defeating Cesaro. But wow, I think this was the first time I heard Truth rap his entrance song since 2011.

-Team Rhodes Scholars need to feud with a different tag team. This is lame. Or else, break them up...again.

-Zack Ryder continues to do what he does best...which is job and this time to Big E. Langston.

-I sure hope the WWE won't let Cena destroy the Shield like he did to the Nexus a few years ago. I'm sure the WWE has learned their lesson. Right WWE Universe???? Overall, this show was average.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> He was completely lost out their. He doesn't know how to pace himself, incoherently yelling for no reason and had to throw in a naughty word for some cheap heat. How did he work the crowd in anyway during the goldberg chant? he looked visibly stressed. And what does it say that he's been on tv for a year and people are still chanting Goldberg at him?
> 
> This heel run is going to kill him dead. Before when he was a face I said, "well, at least he's got his feed me more chants" now he's got nothing.


I don't see how he was lost in this segment, he was working with a guy like Foley who is one of the best of all time. Yelling during his lines, I agree, that was pretty bad, especially in the context of Foley's promo. But when he talked for more than two words, telling Foley that he comes back to sell some DVDs, that he's not in position to give him any advices etc, he did his best work so far and actually sounded like a realistic performer. That's the Goldberg chant part that I talked about:

10:55-11:05





He at least reacted to it, which is what I meant. Not working the crowd would have been letting them chant while continuing the promo. As for stress, that's pretty much how he always talked, that's part of his character, the "Ultimate Warrior" tone from him was there since the first promo he did. 

WWE pretty much destroyed his babyface run by booking him to lose every big match he had. At least as a heel he can be more natural and get more promo time which is the only way to get better as a mic worker and what he's doing right now. He should also keep the look he had on RAW IMO because that's when I could buy his character change. Even with that, his booking since the HIAC PPV has been horrendous.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Just watched the important bits while ago.

Genuine LOL at "I have diagrams.......DIAGRAMS"

Taker/THN vs The Shield :mark: Great match, bit of a weird finish though but fuck it, still a great match and it was a joy to see Taker wrestle on RAW again.

Shield won :mark:

Jericho vs Ziggler was a decent match.

The crowd were good but the "we are awesome" chants are lame, and the "you still got it" chants to Taker were stupid, of course he's still got, he had a fucking MOTYC only two weeks ago :kobe

Didn't bother watching the other stuff but I might watch the Regal match when I have time.


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

The Cynical Miracle said:


>


This.

With that promo and the backstage interview where he wasn't looking at the camera, nothing about him screams main event (still hasn't had a good PPV singles match yet), especially since he's been booked terribly since the HIAC PPV (shouldn't have even feuded with Punk but did and they had to choose the lesser of two evils in ending the streak or else have him be embarrassed by The Rock, never getting revenge on the Shield, losing to Mark Henry, and now looking like a typical heel against Cena). After this feud I don't see him being more than a "gatekeeper", like Umaga was, as I just can't see Cena losing the belt this early, especially since he was never champ in 2012.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

I didn't even bother watching the end, the 6 man tag was the peak of the show, and regardless of whether Ryback cuts a good or bad promo, he's got a job to do at ER, and his character will be ruined. 

Heyman sold the pedigree like a boss :heyman


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Is the Shield match on YT yet? Just wanna send my mate a link, thx.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

zep81 said:


> Is the Shield match on YT yet? Just wanna send my mate a link, thx.


YT tend to block everything fairly quick, try dailymotion.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

This was actually a enjoyable show apart from the obvious filler.

I think focusing on a smaller number of guys is a better way for them to book. Instead of the usual 1 segment per person.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Fandango needs to turn face as soon as his Y2J feud is over.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I skipped a lot of Raw. Outside of the awesome 6-Man, a decent Jericho/Dolph match, and some good work from Foley & Heyman, and a Regal sighting mark, nothing really stood out.

Ryback is the definition of mediocrity.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Pretty enjoyable RAW I thought (yeah yeah spare me all the "You have no taste" bullshit, least I'm getting enjoyment out of something I watch)

Heyman was a Pleasure to listen to as always

Jericho VS Ziggler was a good match

Kane and Bryan backstage segment was funny

The 6 man tag match was great, so many aspects of it that I enjoyed as well, those little things Ambrose does on the apron really does sell his character well, Rollins taunting the Undertaker was a nice little touch also Rollins selling is crazy on par with Dolph Ziggler in that department IMO and Roman Reigns just getting better and better every time I see him I'm more convinced that this guy is the Total Package and if he leaves the WWE without being a World Champion then I am a chicken

Regal!! :mark: :mark:

Final segment started of slowly but did improve and I thought Ryback carried himself well on the mic, Cena leaving the ring when the Shield were on there way was a nice little touch although I'm not sure about the finish when he came to his rescue only to AA Ryback


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

Overall slightly above average Raw:

Heyman was gold, I could listen to him talk for the whole three hours, amazing guy.

Ziggler vs Jericho was good but the crowd killed it. I hate it when they aren't reacting to what is happening on the ring and instead shout stupid bullshit, especially when it involves two of the best performers the WWE has today.

Shield vs Brothers + Bryan was good, nothing outstanding when it comes to those involved but it got the job done. Kane should have been the one being pinned and Bryan needs to get back to doing technical stuff instead of just kicks. The kicks are great but you can't just make a match with them. But the truth is Bryan could do whatever he wants and the crowd will get crazy for him. He is that good and he's probably the most multifaceted wrestler the company has today. Still, more technical wrestling please.

Ryback was given the mic for a little too long but I think he plays the meathead destructive guy well, at least decent. Foley was awesome as always, no surprise there. I liked how in the end Ryback started insulting everyone and just rambling because he was pissed. Nice final touch.

Cena was Cena, nothing to add there. 

The biggest problem I had with Raw is wasting Rhode Scholars like they are doing. I don't mind Tons of Funk when I can skip them since they just squash people, is easily skipable. But pairing them with such talented dudes makes it harder. Is a waste of talent. Rhode Scholars deserve way better and I don't want to have to see a match by Tons of Funk.

Fandango's theme is over in the UK, I don't know if the wrestler is. Only time will tell.


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

Overall it was a decent Raw this week, with the Foley Ryback segment, crowd enthusiasm, Regal appearance, Ziggler versus Jericho and the great six-man bout being the highlights. Other than that it ranged from fair to average, which I can forgive for the stronger parts. 

Full recap on my blog.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

"You see that? I LIED."

:HHH2

Heyman taking the Pedigree like the GOD that he is. 

:heyman

RAW IS SHIELD

:ambrose2 :rollins :reigns

RAW IS TAKER

:taker

RYBACK RULES

:ryback

Mick Foley cheerleading for John Cena promo no.9578392987

:cena4

#fandangoing

:fandango

RAW IS RAW WITHOUT SMACKDOWN

:vince3

DIAGRAMS

:bryan


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Thought it was a decent show, better than last week's until the ending. I thought Ryback did okay in his promo despite trying a bit too hard, coming over as a bit forced, but I guess his character is meant to be over the top intense, but having The Shield come out and get bitch slapped by Cena and the chair took away a lot of the good work done in their win over Taker, Bryan & Kane. They just didn't need to be out there on what was a good night for them. It was a stupid move using them as a tool to push Super Cena. Completely fucking stupid!


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

I hope :ryback gets the upper hand on Cena again next week.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TK_5dtJvTKo&feature=player_embedded

backstage fallout: Ziggler, Langston, & AJ Lee


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

SDWarrior said:


> I hope :ryback gets the upper hand on Cena again next week.


Makes no difference what he does. He could shellshock him, then take a dump in his mouth. It doesn't change the fact his heel turn & program with Cena is rushed and shouldn't be happening right now as we all know the chances of Ryback taking the title from the Cena are diddly fucking squat.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

it been long time since i watched wwe. when did jericho become y2j again?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Saw this on another forum 

during the queue for the Tube? 3 guys dressed as Taker, Bret, and Ziggler have a match. When I came out of the upper tier Taker and Bret were having a match there as well. Bret got Taker onto a table and made him tap to the Sharpshooter


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Nige™ said:


> Makes no difference what he does. He could shellshock him, then take a dump in his mouth. It doesn't change the fact his heel turn & program with Cena is rushed and shouldn't be happening right now as we all know the chances of Ryback taking the title from the Cena are diddly fucking squat.


Foley going on about how it's inevitable that Ryback will be WWE champ at least gives some hope, IMO, that he might actually win.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

So I finished watching "the whole show". By that, I mean just the Taker match and the main event segment. Ryback's promo was not bad, Foley is awesome as always and as much as I'd want to care for the title program, I just can't care beyond when I'm watching the segments. Taker was awesome as always and I skipped everything else.

The internet is really a wonderful thing, I can't even think the possibility of actually watching the whole show.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I have to admit RAW was pretty boring except for THE SHIELD of course.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

8,5/10

Great show!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Solid show. Apart from the filler stuff, there were tons of interesting things to follow.

DA GOAT, Kane and UNDATAKAH vs The Shield was a fantastic TV match. I thought Seth Rollins was a true star in this match. What a great seller and bumper he is. Fantastic. They all worked a great match and it looked like it was a flawless match. Great chemistry. I want this match at Extreme Rules, please. :mark: :mark:

Dolphin vs Y2J was another great TV match. Great chemistry between both guys. It's fantastic. I can't get enough of watching Ziggler facing Jericho. I could what it all day long. Ziggler got the win which is very nice.

Fandango/Regal was nice. I mean, the match was short but the crowd was fantastic in this segment. Fandango is SOOOOOOOOOOOOO over with the crowd. Give this guy the USA title already. :fandango

The main-event was very nice too. Foley did an amazing job on the mic as always and Ryback was great too. Great intensity on his promo.

The Shield attacking Ryback and theh Cena helping him kicking their asses was fun. As i was expecting, Cena got the upper hand against Ryback this time. Let's wait and see what happens next week. I'm liking this feud so far, but we all know who is going to win the match.

:cena2


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Going to be a rather difficult few months with no CM Punk.

I watched, and by watched I mean the Undertaker match. Other than that? No.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> "You see that? I LIED."
> 
> :HHH2
> 
> ...


Best review I've ever read.


----------



## Jackdango (Apr 18, 2013)

Have to agree. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

london crowd was off and on kinda weak actually im disappointed


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> "You see that? I LIED."
> 
> :HHH2
> 
> ...


GOAT review


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Gene_Wilder said:


> london crowd was off and on kinda weak actually im disappointed


Crowd was edited. Show was taped, remember.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

It seems like once or twice every RAW, WWE does that thing where a wrestler's music plays and it makes the other guy lose the match.

Weird. Lazy, too.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Just managed to watch Raw now, with the added bonus of fast forwarding through the shit.

Only took me about an hour tops to watch the whole thing. The Shield, Taker and Team Hell No stole the show. The rest can easily go and fuck themselves.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Dopesick said:


> Just managed to watch Raw now, with the added bonus of fast forwarding through the shit.
> 
> Only took me about an hour tops to watch the whole thing. The Shield, Taker and Team Hell No stole the show. The rest can easily go and fuck themselves.


Even Mick Foley?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Even Mick Foley?


:ksi2 

I'M SORRY MICK FOR NEGLECTING THEE.

Foley can do no wrong, no matter how hard he tries to make the fans worship at the altar of GoodGuyCena.


----------



## lukas989 (Mar 4, 2012)

Rollins selling was great, bumping beautifully especially for Dan. Great selling is the way to go.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

I don't understand why they would edit the crowd though. The entire 'universe' saw the crowd a few weeks ago and wwe was back being talked about in general conversation because of that. Editing out one of your possible best crowds of the year doesn't make a lot of sense, and it would make us u.k fans think why bother at all.

And yeah i was quite hyped for this but found it rather dull. Nothing stood out from the show at all, if i asked what happened on this show a month from now I bet you would struggle to discuss it. They were scared of Cena getting boo'd out of the arena, kept him off screen for most part.

Just really annoys me how they push this 'universe' shit down our necks without giving us a voice. Bring back the voice of the voiceless lol.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Rollins/Bryan NEED to have a feud.

I'd kill for this to spin off into single feuds -- Rollings/Bryan, Ambrose/Taker and Reigns/Kane. That would be absolutely godly.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Yeah Rolling was selling amazingly, really loved that match & how much time they gave it. Taker is still fucking amazing to watch, just shows you how good he is cause he's obviously declined tremendously, and he's still one of the better workers & usually puts on the best match of the night.

All praises to the UT


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

The Enforcer said:


> -So much for the London crowd being insane like all of the Brits on here said would happen. I'm sure it was edited to a degree but they really weren't in to any of the matches except for the 6 man tag. Good thing we kicked your asses in the 1770s and aren't still living that sham.


The crowd at the show after Mania will never be beaten. Ever since then everyone seemed to think that every crowd would follow suit. It's just not going to happen.

Also bringing up what happened in 1776 is pathetic. So you didn't enjoy the crowd, big deal, it's what goes on in the ring that matters anyway. No need to slam british fans for that. 90% of US crowds suck balls in terms of reactions anyway. Comments like that are why Europeans have a low opinion of Americans. The fans there had fun, and they have the right to do what they like once they buy a ticket.

Editing definitely made a difference. There were a few occasions where you could clearly see the crowd booing, yet they dubbed it over with piped cheers. Like they do on Smackdown every week.

Overall, a solid Raw. The filler was sorta.. well.. just there I guess. Nothing horrific, apart from their treatment of Cesaro (who's cornflakes did he piss in by the way?) oh and the womens battle royal was a total trainwreck, but it's a divas match so who really cares?

The 6 man was brilliant! The Shield are going to be pushed to the moon now after that, and rightly so. Will be interesting to see what they do next with him, and eventually they will have to break up, which asks more questions of creative and their ability to actually not fuck this up.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

PPV quality stuff from the Shield/Taker/HellNO tag team match. Everyone looked great I thought, and I was glad Shield continued their winning streak.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

another monday night and another crappy raw. what else is new? i'm wondering if the post mania raw will end up being the only good raw of 2013. 

maybe there were a couple decent ones in jan/feb, but ever since the start of march it's been putrid.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

Really thought Ambrose did not rise to the occasion. The other 2 exceeded my expectations, especially Rollins.


----------



## AYSTER (Jun 8, 2005)

The crowd wasnt edited much at all, I was there and it was quite an accurate reflection. Only editing was that we didnt see The Shield arriving by helicopter so those boos were piped in, booing of Rocks tweet and I think bullshit chant at Heyman saying HHH wasnt there. Besides that was pretty much as it was, generally disappointing crowd wise besides a few moments, lack of decent chants or any sort of reaction for the midcard matches and it showed on TV. If WWE were going to edit properly, why leave in the mass boos of Cena, boring to Ryback, ECW chants etc Perhaps in certain peoples areas it seemed louder as maybe they had 4 or 5 chanting together but I was right near the ring and the general loudness level wasnt that great, way too many kids there unfortunately. Enjoyed the show though, 2 long matches were superb as was Foley stuff.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Lol, the crowd at London was better than pretty much every American crowd in the past few years and people hating. Compare that to last weeks RAW and we have a clear winner. Didn't seem very edited to me either.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I didn't enjoy the show, the only good thing about it was HHH beating Heyman.*


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Medo said:


> *I didn't enjoy the show, the only good thing about it was HHH beating Heyman.*


:taker


----------



## lauhen (Apr 11, 2012)

I was at the raw taping this week and for me the most memorable part was taker/team hell no v the shield, that was a great match. As for the rest of the show there was nothing that overly stood out, I'm a y2j fan and even his appearance wasn't amazing. Whether loved or hated cena is a big deal for wwe as all the cena merch worn showed, however his appearance there was totally lacking. I feel that not having smackdown stars on the show left holes that couldn't be filled, and punk not being there left a huge hole, I'm bias to punk as I'm a huge fan, but he was missed.

I went to the Birmingham show last November and the crowd there were a lot louder than in London. Despite all of this, I still had a great time overall as the atmosphere is still electric. Smackdown normally gets slated however on this occasion I preferred that show this week.


----------



## WWE_Legend (Apr 20, 2013)

Severely edited UK crowd is better than almost every USA crowd. Oh dear USA. Oh dear WWE. Oh dear.










Oh and bring a PPV back to the UK.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

I wish Kane took the pin instead of Bryan, as it looked like he let the BoD's down. If Kane was dropped then it would have looked better for the Shield and that Taker's team was beaten not just little buddy Bryan getting beaten and Taker standing tall at the end of the match looking like some one farted next to him.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Pedigree for Heyman, Solid Y2J/Ziggler and the Taker/Kane/Bryan vs Shield was good, overall RAW was better than i expected


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

WWE_Legend said:


> Oh and bring a PPV back to the UK.


I don't think there will ever be a regular PPV in the UK or a UK only PPV ever again.

No Regular PPV in UK because of the time change. I can't see Vince ever putting a PPV on in America on tape delay, anymore. It's a different time now than 1992.

No UK only PPV, because it's no longer needed. As we have seen this week the WWE can do RAW and Smackdown as well as House Shows from the UK on a yearly basis. This wasn't the case in 1998-2001. Also, there wasn't the overwhelming TV and PPV coverage in the UK back then as there is now.

It's unfortunate for you UK folks, but I just can't see it ever happening.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I don't think it will either tbh. There were talks rumoured last year with Wembley & the Millenium Stadium. The one concern of spoilers leaking online weren't a factor for Raw, so maybe that spell's been dispersed.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

So, basically, Cena does what fucking Taker, Kane, and Bryan couldn't do and overcomes The Shield. But I guess it's excusable because he had a chair. 

And then he takes out Ryback on top of it.

Any hope built up from that awesome post-Mania Raw has now been dashed.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

BOD vs The Shield was awesome, ending was shit but match overall was amazing. Fuck cena, superfucking cunt.


----------

